# Montajes didácticos con el N-ieP



## anilandro (Ene 18, 2013)

MONTAJES DIDÁCTICOS CON EL N-ieP

- Nuevo Ingeniero Electrónico Philips -


A finales de los años 60 salió al mercado un juego apasionante. Se trataba del "Ingeniero Electrónico Philips", una caja de montaje de circuitos que contenía un panel de base y una serie de componentes electrónicos, como transistores, diodos, resistencias, condensadores, dos altavoces, una célula fotoeléctrica, etc. y que permitían el montaje de una veintena de circuitos diferentes, como amplificadores de diversos tipos, alarmas, automatismos e incluso tres versiones de un receptor de radio de Onda Media capaz de sintonizar emisoras lejanas si se le acoplaba una antena de hilo de cierta longitud.


El Ingeniero Electrónico Philips, un excelente juego de montajes electrónicos de finales de los 60













A mis catorce años este juego representó algo parecido a un talismán, ya que me despertó la afición a la electrónica, afición que se convirtió en profesión que he ejercido durante treinta años. Por entonces, todos los circuitos propuestos en el IEP los había montados en tres o cuatro días, pero la facilidad de realizar variaciones me permitió construir cosas distintas, como un generador de ritmos o un pequeño emisor de Onda Media con el que solía fastidiar al vecino de abajo, un señor grueso y desganado que ejercía la insólita profesión de mago-animador de fiestas y cumpleaños, y que no se imaginaba que las persistentes interferencias que afectaban a su machacona música de copla y flamenco, eran en realidad obra del chaval del piso superior.

Durante los años 70 también aparecieron otros juegos semejantes, pero la ventaja del Philips era su gran versatilidad, ya que mientras la mayoría estaban basados en pequeños módulos pre-montados que simplemente se insertaban en un panel de contactos, sin más intervención del usuario, éste permitía "ver y tocar" los componentes individuales, y aprender las diferencias de características y valores, y también que ocurría en el circuito si en vez del que valor indicado el manual, utilizabas otro distinto.

El IEP permitía además incorporar nuevos componentes, aunque recuerdo que en aquella época en mi pequeña ciudad no había ninguna tienda de electrónica y era necesario acudir con cara compungida a algún taller de reparación de Radio o TV para que tuvieran la amabilidad de venderte lo que precisaras.

Montaje de una radio reflex de dos transistores con el Ingeniero Electrónico Philips







Ahora, tras pasar cuatro décadas y media desde aquellos días, ya no me dedico a la electrónica profesional, puesto que los derroteros laborales me han llevado a algo a medio camino entre la informática y el control digital de instalaciones, pero nunca he perdido la afición a seguir diseñando y construyendo circuitos, y muchas veces habría agradecido disponer de un sistema de montaje rápido para realizar las primeras pruebas o para poder explicar de forma visual a un amigo el funcionamiento básico de un componente determinado. Así pues, tras de mucho pensarlo, en 2010 construí el Multikit a Válvulas, que permite montar circuitos con lámparas de radio, y hace unos meses adquirí un módulo didáctico Sisteduc, de los años 80, con el que también se pueden realizar montajes, en este caso transistorizados. Pero siempre acabo por acordarme del Ingeniero Electrónico Philips, precisamente por el ingenioso sistema que permitía crear circuitos bastante compactos uniendo los componentes de forma rápida sin soldaduras ni tornillos.

El sistema de basaba en un tablero perforado en filas y columnas en cuyos agujeros podían introducirse desde abajo unos pequeños terminales en forma de horquilla o "U" invertida, con los extremos doblados hacia fuera para hacer de tope. En la parte superior se colocaba un muelle que se presionaba para entrar la pata del componente a sujetar, la cual quedaba retenida entre el muelle y el extremo superior cerrado de la "U".

Demostración a pequeña escala del sistema de horquilla-muelle de Philips























Detalle de los contactos











La idea sería entonces utilizar el mismo sistema en una nueva versión de este panel de montaje que llamaré N-ieP, o "Nuevo Ingeniero Electrónico Philips", que no pretenderá ser una copia del original ni contendrá sus mismos elementos, sino una actualización aumentada de la concepción y del procedimiento de montaje pero con componentes modernos.

Para el material de la base de montaje hubiera preferido algún tipo de plástico compacto, como el del pequeño rectángulo utilizado en la prueba anterior, pero después de recorrer todos los comercios de mi ciudad no he encontrado nada satisfactorio. Los que eran de su mismo grueso apenas tenían consistencia, y los de mayor grosor, utilizados para enmarcar posters o fotografías, eran más rígidos pero de una superficie muy endeble, que se marcaba con sólo pasarle la uña. Por este motivo he acabado decidiéndome por el "tablex" de toda la vida, a igual que el IEP original.

Tablex de 30x40 cm. como base del N-ieP, y marcando los agujeros cada 2x2 cm. con lápiz y una plantilla metálica












El tablero elegido, de un coste de dos euros, es de 30x40 cm y de 4 mm de grosor que le confiere un excelente rigidez, mayor incluso que el rectángulo de plástico de la prueba anterior. Los agujeros, en un total de 204, los he marcado a lápiz utilizando como plantilla la misma placa metálica del Multikit a válvulas, resultando una ordenación inicial de 12 filas por 17 columnas, separadas 2 cm. entre sí.

Perforando los 204 agujeros de 4 mm







Sobre las horquillas de conexión, de momento he fabricado 50, que estimo serán suficientes para la mayoría de los montajes. A igual que las anteriores de la prueba, las he hecho con el típico hilo niquelado de los clips de oficina, que una vez extendido en forma lo más recta posible, se corta en trozos de 5 cm. (cada clip da para dos terminales). Después, utilizando dos pinzas de puntas cortas, se dobla en forma de lazo alargado, como se ve en la imagen (mi mujer dice que le recuerdan en pequeño a los menhires de Obelix). En este caso la forma resultante es algo distinta, porque he observado que de esta manera entra con más facilidad en el agujero y en cambio no se cae una vez introducido.

fabricando los 50 terminales de conexión a partir de 25 clips de oficina












Respecto a los muelles de compresión de 2x0,5 cm. en un principio sólo pude fabricar 19 a partir del estiramiento de muelles de extensión que guardaba en mis cajas de componentes recuperados, pero después, en una ferretería industrial encontré un muelle ya estirado de 1 metro de longitud y de las características mecánicas adecuadas, que cortado en fragmentos de 2 cm me ha permitido obtener el resto de piezas hasta las 50.

El tablero del IEP original disponía de perforaciones para colocar algunos elementos de forma más o menos fija, como un condensador variable, un conmutador, un potenciómetro y un altavoz, aunque normalmente estos estaba desmontados y guardados en la caja. En mi caso voy a incorporar algunos elementos adicionales, que además creo más interesante que se queden montados de forma permanente, resultando en total:

- 2  Altavoces de 2' de media impedancia (50 Ohms)
- 1  Condensador variable doble de 300+300 pF
- 2  Pulsadores de contacto normalmente abierto
- 1  Conmutador tipo microSwitch de 2 circuitos, dos posiciones
- 1  Potenciómetro lineal de 100 K
- 2  Potenciómetros lineales de 10 K

Estos elementos fijos y sus controles frontales estarán situados en la parte baja del tablero, mientras que en la parte de atrás, a la derecha y en una franja no ocupada por los agujeros, instalaré los dos portapilas alargados, cada uno de cuatro pilas R6, permitiendo introducir 8 elementos de 1,5 Volts, es decir, un total de 12 Volts destinados a la alimentación de los circuitos que se monten. Esta disposición en dos portapilas es interesante, ya que también podremos colocar una toma intermedia y alimentar los circuitos a 6 Volts, o de desearlo, conectando este terminal a masa, dispondremos incluso de una salida simétrica de +6/0/-6 volts, lo cual es necesario para trabajar con algunos tipos de circuitos, como los de tensión balanceada o los amplificadores operacionales.

Ambas líneas de alimentación (6 y 12 Volts) se controlan mediante un interruptor doble tipo microSwitch que situaré en la parte alta del tablero, junto a un LED rojo indicador.

En el tablero, la mayoría de los puntos de montaje están aislados unos de otros, pero hay dos líneas que sí están interconectadas mediante cinta de cobre. Corresponden a la de masa, situada en la parte inferior y marcada en verde, y la de positivo de alimentación en la superior, marcada en rojo. Dichas líneas están unidas a 0 y 12 Volts mediante dos puentes removibles de contacto-muelle, que sólo retiraremos en caso de querer configurar la alimentación del circuito en alguna de las otras opciones que hemos explicado anteriormente.

Los dos pequeños altavoces son de unos 50 Ohms, es decir, de media impedancia, valores que se adaptan bastante bien al acoplo directo en este tipo de circuitos. Estos componentes pueden ser difíciles de encontrar en una tienda de recambios, pero sí es fácil conseguirlos en el desguace de viejos teléfonos que tengan manos libres. El condensador variable, que procede de alguna radio a transistores que pasó a mejor vida, es del tipo doble, es decir, contiene en su interior dos condensadores idénticos de 300+300 picofaradios, que podrán utilizarse por separado o sumando ambas capacidades. Los pulsadores y el conmutador de dos circuitos, dos posiciones, los tenía en mis cajas de materiales, y los tres potenciómetros los he comprado nuevos en la tienda de recambios.

El tablero vuelto al revés, mostrando la posición de los componentes fijos y las pistas de cinta de cobre de masa y alimentación












La cinta de cobre la he obtenido del blindaje coaxial de un simple trozo de cable de antena de TV. Tiene un ancho de 2 cm. y puede cortarse en la longitud que se desee. El único problema es que una de las dos caras está cubierta por un delgado film plástico y por tanto no es conductora. Por este motivo, antes de pegarla al tablero con Araldit rápido es necesario coger el téster y cercionarse que la parte conductora quede siempre hacia el exterior, donde deberá hacer contacto con las piezas de montaje.

Un detalle es que la pista superior, destinada al positivo de alimentación de los circuitos, está dividida en dos partes, aunque también dispone de un puente removible que las une. La idea es que puedan separarse fácilmente en caso de precisar un filtrado adicional para alguna etapa de alta ganancia o que una parte del circuito tenga la tensión estabilizada respecto al resto.

Por otra parte, la pista conductora de masa no se limitará a una línea de contactos, sino que se prolongará por debajo de algunos componentes fijos, como los potenciómetros y el condensador variable, en la idea de apantallar estos componentes respecto a zumbidos o capacidades externas, mejorando por lo tanto la estabilidad de cualquier circuito que se monte.

En un principio había pensado que las conexiones a estos componentes fijos se realizaran por el mismo sistema de horquilla-muelle soldados directamente a sus patas, pero realmente es un sistema endeble que acabará rompiendo los terminales. Por este motivo, la idea es tapar con masilla rápida los agujeros de las dos filas inferiores e instalar contactos fijos pasamuros, fabricados con un tornillo de latón de 3x20 mm. sobre el cual he soldado una horquilla que permitirá introducir el muelle correspondiente.

El tablero vuelto al revés. Instalación del blindaje de cinta de cobre en la zona de elementos fijos







En la imagen anterior ya pueden verse (o mejor intuirse) los contactos pasamuros, que en número de 22 permitirán conectar los elementos fijos en el frontal del tablero, y en la siguiente se observan los componentes montados, el blindaje acabado y la pista de masa prolongada a la derecha y arriba de la imagen. La intención de esta prolongación que permita dejar en la parte alta del tablero los elementos de filtro o de estabilización de tensión, evitando cables en lo posible los cables largos arriba-abajo.

Los blindajes acabados y los elementos permanentes ya fijados







Si tomamos como referencia el tablero visto en su posición normal de uso, el esquema eléctrico es el reflejado en el siguiente gráfico:

Esquema eléctrico del panel de montaje N-ieP o "Nuevo Ingeniero Electrónico Philips"







Una vez listas todas las conexiones y los componentes, lo siguiente es confeccionar las carátulas explicativas, que además mejoren un poco la estética "profesional" del conjunto. Dichas carátulas las he confeccionado con el Photoshop, con más trabajo del que hubiera deseado, ya que hay muchos elementos y las medidas de posición no siempre son coincidentes al milímetro. La impresión de la imagen de la carátula ha he tenido que dividir en dos, ya que supera el tamaño de una hoja DIN-A4, pero esto me ayudará a conseguir una buena coincidencia de los elementos, ya que en el centro siempre tendremos un pequeño margen de ajuste.

Confeccionado y pegando las carátulas frontales







Y finalmente... Voilá... el N-ieP está listo para decidir el primer circuito que montaré sobre él. Sólo observar que he cambiado los mandos que puse anteriormente por otros mucho más discretos en tamaño, lo cual permite mejorar la claridad de la carátula.

El N-ieP acabado y a punto de recibir el primer circuito







Continuará...


----------



## anilandro (Ene 18, 2013)

Y aquí va la segunda entrega de esta serie...

*COMPONENTES Y UN POCO DE TEORÍA - I*

Sobre el tema del Nuevo Ingeniero Electrónico Philips y después de haber publicado la construcción de la base de montaje me he dado cuenta que hacía falta un par de páginas que explicaran cuatro cosas sobre las bases teóricas de los circuitos, sobre los componentes que van a usarse y sobre el significado de los gráficos con que se reflejan en los esquemas...

...Vaya por delante que esto no pretende ser un curso de electrónica, porque incluso resumido exigiría no dos o tres, sino cien páginas de considerable extensión, aparte de dedicar a su redacción varios meses de una dedicación casi exclusiva que no puedo asumir. Por otra parte soy consciente que entre los posibles visitantes de la web puede haber muchos niveles distintos de conocimiento sobre el tema, y que por tanto algunas explicaciones podrán parecer desde superficiales para algunos hasta excesivamente complejas para otros, por este motivo me veo obligado a pedir un cierto esfuerzo de comprensión a los menos formados en estas materias y una considerable indulgencia a los expertos. De momento las descripciones se reducirán a su nivel más básico, utilizando ejemplos y analogías para establecer los conceptos necesarios que en páginas sucesivas sirvan para saber que tipo de circuito se está montando y cual es su principio de funcionamiento. Comencemos.

====================================================


*La fontanería y la Ley de Ohm*

En la naturaleza existen unas partículas denominadas electrones que forman parte de la envoltura de los átomos y son portadoras de carga eléctrica negativa. Los electrones, a diferencia de otras partículas más inestables, pueden también existir de forma libre fuera de los átomos, en conglomerados agrupados sobre ciertos materiales, formando lo que se llama "electricidad estática", o bien moviéndose a través de un medio conductor y por tanto creando una "corriente eléctrica".

Comenzando con el símil hidráulico, diríamos que la electricidad estática es igual que un depósito lleno de agua situado sobre el suelo. Ahí no pasa nada, el agua está quieta y tampoco realiza ningún trabajo. Pero si conectamos este depósito lleno de agua a través de un tubo cerrado con una válvula de paso a otro depósito del mismo tamaño pero vacío, la diferencia de nivel entre los dos depósitos provocará que al abrir la válvula se establezca un flujo de agua desde el lleno hasta el vacío, hasta el punto en que los dos niveles se igualen a media altura, donde, obviamente, al no existir desnivel, el flujo de agua se detendrá.

*Al abrir la válvula el flujo se establece entre los dos depósitos hasta que se igualan los niveles*












Ahora cerremos la válvula, devolvamos toda el agua del segundo depósito al primero y repitamos la operación pero sólo abriendo la válvula hasta la mitad. Observaremos que también se establece un flujo desde el más lleno al vacío, pero que ahora el flujo también es la mitad, por los que ambos niveles tardarán el doble de tiempo en igualarse.

*Válvula a medio abrir, menor flujo de agua y los niveles tardan más en igualarse*







En estas sencillas operaciones ya podemos ver uno de los efectos básicos de la electricidad. Los dos depósitos equivalen a una batería o generador eléctrico, la diferencia de nivel (que es el motor del resto de efectos) es equivalente a la "diferencia de potencial eléctrico" llamada también "tensión" o "voltaje", el flujo de agua es la "corriente eléctrica", el tubo es el "cable conductor", y la válvula, cuando está cerrada es como un interruptor con los contactos abiertos, y cuando se abre más o menos dificulta de igual manera el paso del flujo, es equivalente al efecto de una "resistencia eléctrica".

De la relación entre los tres principales parámetros: Voltaje, Intensidad y Resistencia, ya se dio cuenta en 1827 el físico alemán Georg Ohm, y en su famosa Ley de Ohm estableció que para una diferencia de potencial determinada (V), la intensidad (I) será inversamente proporcional a la resistencia (R). De ahí sale la expresión:

I = V / R o las que de ella podemos despejar: V = R x I y R = V / I

Las unidades utilizadas son:

- Para la corriente o intensidad eléctrica (I) es el Amper o Amperio
- Para el potencial, tensión o voltaje (V) es el Volt o Voltio
- Para la resistencia (R) es el Ohm o el Ohmio, representado con el signo griego omega "Ω"

En electrónica general normalmente se utilizan algunos múltiplos y submúltiplos de estas unidades:

- En Amperios:
El microAmperio (uA), igual a 0,000001 Amperios
El miliAmperio (mA), igual a 0,001 Amperios

- En Voltios:
El microVoltio (uV), igual a 0,000001 Voltios
El miliVoltio (mV), igual a 0,001 Voltios

- En Ohmios:
El kiloOhmio (KΩ), igual a 1.000 Ω
El megaOhmio (MΩ), igual a 1.000.000 Ω

Respecto a la corriente eléctrica, al principio de la electricidad se estableció que iba del polo positivo al negativo, y aunque después, al descubrir el electrón se supo que en realidad iba en sentido contrario, al ser éstos los portadores negativos que formaban la corriente, por convención se ha mantenido la dirección anterior.

====================================================


*Depósitos de agua, pilas y generadores*

En el símil hidráulico tenemos a dos depósitos separados que establecen una diferencia de altura y por tanto de potencial, pero en un circuito eléctrico cerrado, condición imprescindible para que se establezca una corriente eléctrica, ambos depósitos están integrados en un solo elemento, habitualmente una pila, una batería recargable o un generador.

Estos tres elementos son en realidad sistemas de transformación de energía. Las pilas de un solo uso y las baterías recargables, transforman la energía química en eléctrica, mientras que los generadores parten de la energía mecánica, obtenida a su vez de combustibles fósiles, de calor de origen nuclear, de saltos de agua o eólicos, para transformarla en eléctrica. Un caso aparte son las células fotovoltaicas, ya que en su interior se transforma al energía luminosa en eléctrica de forma directa, por fenómenos físicos que no incluyen ninguno de los anteriores.

Además, hemos dicho que por convenio la corriente va del positivo al negativo, y estos están situados siempre en el mismo punto de salida, tal es el caso de la corriente continua suministrada por las pilas, baterías, dinamos y células fotovoltáicas, pero también existen generadores en los cuales la polaridad cambia en el tiempo, lo cual causará que la corriente en el circuito también cambie de dirección. Se trata de la corriente alterna, utilizada en las redes de generación y distribución de energía eléctrica. Dicha corriente alterna cambia de signo 50 veces cada segundo, pero en los circuitos electrónicos se utilizan otras corrientes alternas de frecuencia mucho más alta, de miles y de hasta millones de cambios por segundo, como es el caso de las corrientes que tienen que ver con la generación y detección de las ondas de radio.

*Símil hidráulico de generador de Corriente Continua y de uno de Corriente Alterna*












En el gráfico anterior vemos un símil hidráulico de dos tipos de generadores: de corriente continua y de corriente alterna. El primero de ellos está constituido por los dos depósitos y por una bomba hidráulica que retorna al deposito inicial el agua que ha perdido, de manera que la diferencia de nivel siempre se mantiene constante.
El gráfico de la derecha muestra el símil de un generador de alterna, que consiste simplemente en subir y bajar alternativamente uno y otro depósito, haciendo que el desnivel cambie de lado y por tanto invierta el sentido del flujo.

*Representación de las fuentes en los circuitos*







Los generadores de corriente alterna no sólo son utilizados en las redes de distribución, sino que muchos circuitos electrónicos actúan de igual manera, aunque con una potencia mucho más pequeña, como por ejemplo un amplificador de audio, o incluso componentes como un simple micrófono electrodinámico, cuya señal de salida cambia de polaridad varios ciento o miles de veces por segundo, siguiendo las oscilaciones de presión de aire que causan las ondas de sonido.

*Pila de carbón-zinc, batería de plomo, generador diésel y generador eólico*







*Componentes de un circuito pasivo: Resistencias, Condensadores y Bobinas*

En el primer símil hidráulico y en la ley de Ohm ya hemos visto el concepto de resistencia, de un elemento que opone cierta "resistencia" al paso de la corriente, y para explicarlo con más propiedad es necesario definir los materiales aislantes y conductores.

Todos conocemos materiales de ambos tipos. Aislantes son por ejemplo los plásticos o la madera y conductores son los metales, como el cobre, el aluminio o el hierro, pero esto que es tan evidente tiene una causa física más oculta.

Todos los materiales están compuestos por átomos, y todos los átomos tienen una envoltura de electrones agrupados en diversas capas alrededor del núcleo. La diferencia entre un material aislante y un conductor reside precisamente en la "fuerza de retención" que ejerce el núcleo sobre los electrones de la capa más externa. En el caso de los aislantes, los electrones están fuertemente ligados, y por tanto no hay electrones libres que puedan moverse para crear una corriente eléctrica. En los conductores, en cambio, los electrones externos saltan con facilidad de un átomo a otro, permitiendo el fenómeno de la conducción.

*Representación de los conductores en los circuitos*







El electrónica se utilizan los aislantes como bases para circuitos y sistemas de montaje, y los conductores como hilos, cables y pistas, normalmente de cobre, para unir los componentes o conducir señales eléctricas de un sitio a otro, pero también hay elementos de características intermedias que tienen un amplio uso; se trata de los semiconductores, en que sus electrones tienen mucha más movilidad que los aislantes pero menos que los buenos conductores.

Los semiconductores más utilizados en electrónica son el silicio y el germanio en elementos amplificadores, pero también el carbono en forma de grafito en las resistencias, y diversos óxidos metálicos en componentes especiales.

====================================================


*Resistencias, resistencias variables y potenciómetros*

Una resistencia será entonces un componente capaz de frenar el paso de la corriente eléctrica en una magnitud determinada. La mayoría de las resistencias utilizadas en electrónica son de dos tipos, de carbón y bobinadas de hilo metálico, y en su construcción se procura que sus características (siendo la principal el valor en Ohmios de la resistencia) sean lo más estables posible respecto a cambios de tensión, de temperatura o de presión.

*Símil hidráulico de una resistencia, como un estrechamiento que dificulta en un cierto grado el paso del flujo*







No todas las resistencias son de valor fijo. Las resistencias variables disponen de un pequeño tornillo de ajuste con el que se puede seleccionar el valor desde 0 Ω al máximo rotulado sobre su carcasa. Estas resistencias son utilizadas en circuitos donde tras el montaje es necesario reajustar una tensión o una ganancia, ya que las tolerancias normales de los componentes 5-10%, a veces provocan que resultado no sea el esperado.

El potenciómetro es una resistencia variable un tanto especial, ya que su utilidad es más bien externa al circuito. Los potenciómetros están normalmente montados el el panel frontal de los aparatos, y sirven para su manejo, para graduar el volumen de un amplificador, para cambiarle los graves y los agudos, o cualquier otra función que el aparato en cuestión pueda realizar.

*Cuatro tipos distintos de resistencias: (A) normales de carbón, (B) bobinadas de potencia en cápsula cerámica , (C) potenciómetro de mando, (D) potenciómetro variable de ajuste*







Los símbolos de las resistencias normales pueden ser indistintamente una línea en zig-zag vertical o en forma de rectángulo. Si sólo tienen esta forma se trata de resistencias fijas, pero si añade una flecha atravesada e inclinada se tratará de una resistencia variable de ajuste de dos terminales.

*Representación de las resistencias en los circuitos*







Los dos primeros símbolos corresponden indistintamente a resistencias normales, el tercero es una resistencia variable de ajuste de dos terminales y el cuarto un potenciómetro de tres terminales, siendo el central un cursor deslizable que de hecho convierte la resistencia total en un divisor de tensión.

Los valores utilizados en las resistencias van desde las fracciones de Ohmio a los diez millones de Ohmios (10 MΩ) y en las pequeñas resistencias de carbón se marcan sobre el cuerpo cilíndrico mediante franjas transversales que responden a un código de colores. Hay distintas precisiones para expresar este valor, puesto que existen códigos de 4, 5 y 6 bandas de color. En nuestros montajes sólo utilizaremos resistencias de 4 bandas.

En las resistencias de cuatro bandas observamos que tres de ellas están agrupadas y la cuarta algo más separada. Colocando la más separada a la derecha, las dos primeras bandas por la izquierda son cifras y la tercera es el factor multiplicador o divisor, que indica el número de ceros a añadir a las dos anteriores.

La cuarta banda es la tolerancia del valor real sobre el indicado, siendo el color plata +-10%, el oro +-5%, el rojo 2% y el marrón 1%.

*Código de colores de resistencias de 4 bandas y tres ejemplos de valores*












Cuando una cierta intensidad eléctrica está circulando por el interior de una resistencia ésta se calienta de manera inevitable, disipando energía en forma de calor que de ser excesivo podría modificar sus características y hasta quemarla completamente. Esta potencia se da en vatios y responde a la fórmula:

W = V x I

El tamaño físico de las resistencias depende de la máxima potencia en vatios que pueden disipar. Las de carbón, van desde 1/8 de vatio a los 2 vatios, pero las bobinadas, cuyo elemento resistivo es un hilo de una aleación metálica especial bobinado al aire o en el interior de una cápsula cerámica, pueden llegar a disipar 15, 100, 1000 o más vatios, aunque naturalmente su tamaño puede llegar a ser considerable.

====================================================


*Condensadores*

El condensador es un elemento capaz de acumular cargas eléctricas de forma casi instantánea y cederlas de igual manera. Los condensadores son componentes muy frecuentes en los circuitos electrónicos y los hay de todas formas y tamaños.

En el símil hidráulico, el condensador es una membrana elástica que se comba frente a la presión, dejando pasar de un lado a otro las variaciones que experimenta este valor, pero no la parte constante, con lo cual, evidentemente no hay flujo de un depósito a otro.

*Símil hidráulico de un condensador, como una membrana que se comba de forma proporcional ante la diferencia de presión, y que no deja pasar el flujo pero sí las variaciones de presión*












En su forma real un condensador está formado por dos placas metálicas (y por tanto conductoras), separadas por algún elemento aislante, llamado también dieléctrico, como la mica, plástico, cristal, cerámica, aceite o incluso el aire. La unidad de capacidad se llama Farad o Faradio, aunque al ser un valor muy alto normalmente se utilizan los submúltiplos:

- microFaradio (uF), una millonésima de Faradio. 1.000.000 uF = 1 F
- nanoFaradio (nF), una mil millonésima de faradio. 1.000 nF = 1 uF
- picoFaradio (pF), una billonésima de faradio. 1.000 pF = 1 nF

Desde valores de pocos picoFaradios hasta 1 microFaradio, aproximadamente, los condensadores son de aire, mica o poliéster, sobre este valor en cambio suelen ser del tipo electrolítico, cuyo dieléctrico es una delgadísima capa de óxido metálico aislante que se forma químicamente en un baño electrolítico. Este tipo de condensadores pueden alcanzar capacidades de miles de microFaradios y almacenar una notable cantidad de energía.

Dependiendo del tipo de dieléctrico utilizado, los condensadores pueden soportar un cierto valor de tensión, que va desde pocos voltios hasta miles, aunque en el caso de nuestros montajes las tensiones no serán mayores de 12 Volts, y por tanto no nos preocuparemos demasiado por el límite de la mayoría de los condensadores.

*Condensadores cerámicos y de poliéster*












A igual que las resistencias, algunos condensadores antiguos indicaban su valor mediante un código de colores, pero actualmente se indican de otra manera. Si observamos la primera de las imágenes anteriores, excepto uno, el resto tiene tres cifras, 101, 104 y 331. Las dos primeras indican el valor y la tercera el número de ceros del multiplicador. Por ejemplo 101 significa 10-0, es decir 100 pF, 104 significa 10-0000, es decir 100.000 pF lo que es igual a 100 nF ó 0,1 uF. A veces se utiliza el multiplicador K como 1.000, entonces, 10 K significará 10.000 pF ó 10 nF.

En los electrolíticos los valores están escritos directamente en microFaradios, así como su tensión máxima de trabajo, valor que debe ser respetado con cierto margen para evitar que el componente acabe destruido. Estos condensadores, junto con los de tántalo, que no vamos a utilizar, son los únicos que tienen polaridad, y esta polaridad ha de ser respetada porque en caso contrario el condensador se vuelve conductor y hasta puede destruirse. Los condensadores de aire, mica, cerámica o poliéster no tienen este problema.

*Condensadores electrolíticos y condensadores variables de aire de distintos tamaños*












La polaridad de los condensadores electrolíticos está normalmente indicada con una franja de distinto color que indica qué pata es el negativo, aunque también suelen tener las dos patas terminales de distinta longitud, siendo la negativa la más corta de ellas. En nuestros montajes a menudo necesitaremos prolongar las patas hasta una longitud total de 5 cm. Para ello utilizaremos cables rojos para el terminal positivo y negros para el negativo.

Como se puede ver en la segunda imagen del grupo anterior, los condensadores variables son totalmente distintos al resto, ya que se trata de un mecanismo con dos grupos de placas metálicas aisladas que al accionar el eje se introducen unas entre otras, aumentando la capacidad. Los condensadores variables se utilizan casi exclusivamente en circuitos de radiofrecuencia y son todos de baja capacidad, del rango de pocos picoFaradios, desde 20-30 pF los pequeños "trimmers" de ajuste en forma de cilindro, hasta un máximo de 400 pF en los de sintonía de Onda media.

*Representación de los condensadores en los circuitos*







La representación de los condensadores normales en un circuito son dos rayas paralelas separadas por un espacio en blanco. Los electrolíticos muestran la polaridad, siendo el terminal negativo en forma de pequeña cubeta que envuelve el terminal positivo. El condensador variable, a igual que sucedía con las resistencias, muestra esta característica mediante la típica flecha inclinada.

====================================================


*Bobinas*

Junto a las resistencias y condensadores, las bobinas, llamadas también inductancias, son el tercer grupo de elementos más importantes en electrónica. El símil hidráulico no es tan fácil de ver, porque en realidad no se basa en una disposición determinada de válvulas o tuberías, sino en una propiedad del agua como es la inercia.

Si tenemos dos depósitos a distinto nivel comunicados por una tubería con una válvula insertada y abrimos ésta, se creará un flujo desde el más lleno al más vacío, pero especialmente si la tubería es muy larga la velocidad de este flujo no tendrá un valor máximo instantáneo, porque el agua deberá "acelerarse" para comenzar a moverse y en este punto se producirá una depresión que podemos visualizar en una columna de agua. De esta forma, la velocidad irá aumentando de forma más o menos proporcional al tiempo desde la apertura, pero sólo hasta igualar la máxima que permita la resistencia debida al diámetro y la longitud del tubo.

De igual forma, si en este momento cerramos la válvula, el flujo se detendrá de golpe porque físicamente no podrá continuar circulando, pero al estar el agua en movimiento, la energía cinética que contiene se convertirá en un brusco aumento de presión, mayor cuanto más cerca de la válvula se encuentre.

*Símil hidráulico de una bobina, cuyo efecto se crea debido a la inercia del agua contenida en el tubo horizontal. La apertura de la válvula crea una aceleración y una disminución momentánea de presión. El cierre de la válvula crea una brusca deceleración que se traduce en un aumento momentáneo de presión*












Con la corriente en un conductor ocurre lo mismo, en un principio el movimiento de los electrones debería ser casi instantáneo, pero entonces entra en liza el llamado efecto inductivo, el cual, mediante la interacción con el campo magnético creado por el paso de la corriente, se opone a los cambios de la propia corriente, con lo que la intensidad irá creciendo gradualmente hasta estabilizarse debido a la resistencia del propio conductor.

En el momento de cortar la corriente, por ejemplo abriendo los contactos de un interruptor, el mismo efecto intentará mantenerla creando un pico de tensión que puede llegar a valores muy altos, de diez o más veces el voltaje de la fuente de alimentación.

Este fenómeno se manifiesta con cualquier conductor, pero es mucho más evidente en las bobinas, formadas normalmente por un hilo de cobre arrollado en espiral alrededor de un núcleo que puede ser de aire, de hierro o de ferrita.

*Bobina para enseñanza*







Para algunos, esta disposición recordará la bobina de un solenoide, denominado vulgarmente "electroimán", y no andan desencaminados, porque el magnetismo es fundamental en el efecto inductivo. De hecho, la corriente crea de forma inevitable un campo magnético, el cual induce a su vez una tensión de signo contrario en el propio conductor, reduciendo la tensión resultante y por tanto la corriente.

En el momento de cortar la corriente, el campo magnético presente induce una tensión del mismo signo que intenta mantener dicha corriente, con el efecto del pico de tensión explicado anteriormente,

*Diversas bobinas: de radiofrecuencia, choque y tres inductancias de filtros de fuentes de alimentación*







La unidad de inductancia en el Henrio (Hr), utilizándose valores que van desde las decenas de microHenrios (una millonésima de Henrio) para bobinas de radio, miliHenrios (una milésima de Henrio) para filtros de alta frecuencia o Henrios para filtros de cruce de altavoces.

*Representación de las bobinas en los circuitos*







En el gráfico anterior se muestra la forma de representar una bobina, en forma de un pequeño muelle, pero establece claras diferencias según el tipo de núcleo que se utilice. El motivo de esto tiene que ver con la influencia determinante que ejerce el núcleo en el campo magnético creado por la bobina, y por tanto en el valor de la inductancia y en su rendimiento.

El núcleo de aire es excelente para altas frecuencias porque las pérdidas son mínimas, el núcleo de ferrita consigue un altísimo valor de inductancia con pocas espiras y dependiendo del tipo de óxidos metálicos sinterizados que la componen su funcionamiento se extiende desde algunos miles de ciclos hasta algunas decenas de megaciclos. Los núcleos de hierro se utilizan desde corriente continua hasta pocos miles de ciclos. El hierro dulce es adecuado para electroimanes, y el acero al silicio en forma de chapas se utiliza en baja frecuencia hasta los 6-10 kilociclos, como por ejemplo en transformadores de alimentación (que funcionan a 50 Hz) o en transformadores de audio, con bandas pasante típicas entre 100 y 6.000 ciclos.

En muchos casos, como en los circuitos de sintonía de radiofrecuencia, es necesario variar las características de una bobina, es decir, variar su inductancia, y para ello se dispone de un núcleo que puede deslizarse en el centro de la bobina, cuanto más entrado esté, mayor inductacia tendrá. Los núcleos ajustables se utilizan casi exclusivamente en radiofrecuencia y por tanto son de ferrita.


*Continuará... *


----------



## anilandro (Ene 19, 2013)

*COMPONENTES Y UN POCO DE TEORÍA - II* 

En la página anterior contamos cuatro cosas sobre teoría básica y sobre algunos de los componentes más comunes que vamos a utilizar en estos montajes, como la Ley de Ohm, resistencias, condensadores y bobinas. Ahora añadiremos dos conceptos teóricos importantes y hablaremos de los componentes activos, como los diodos y los transistores con sus principales configuraciones.

==================================================================


*Reactancias, Impedancias, diodos y transistores*


*Reactancia*

En la página anterior, al hablar del concepto de resistencia, explicamos que era el factor que limitaba la corriente en un circuito alimentado por una fuente de tensión continua. En las resistencias, especialmente si las consideramos como componentes ideales, el valor en Ohmios es constante, y no depende de factores como frecuencia de la fuente eléctrica a que estén sometidas, pero esto no ocurre de igual manera en los condensadores y las bobinas.

Estos componentes tienen una característica llamada Reactancia, que en el caso de un condensador será Reactancia Capacitiva (Xc), y en el de una bobina será Reactancia Inductiva (Xl). Ambas también se dan en Ohmios y dependen de la frecuencia y del valor del componente, pero de forma curiosa sus efectos son contrarios, de manera que en un circuito con bobinas y condensadores en que haya tensiones alternas, las reactancias de un tipo y de otro se oponen y si son de la la misma magnitud incluso se anulan entre ellas.

Aunque sólo sea a título informativo, diremos que las dos fórmulas que nos dan las reactancias son las siguientes:

*Reactancia Capacitiva  Xc = 1/ (2 x pi x F x C* 

*Reactancia Inductiva  Xl = 2 x pi x F x H* 

... Siendo F la frecuencia en Hertzios, C la capacidad en Faradios y H la inductancia en Henrios. El valor de las reactancias Xc y Xl también se da en Ohmios, aunque en este caso sean Capacitivos o Inductivos.

En las reactancias se da además un efecto físico curioso, y es que mientras en una resistencia sometida a una tensión alterna la corriente crece o disminuye siempre acorde al cambio en la tensión (entonces decimos que tensión y corriente están "en fase"), en una Reactancia Capacitiva la corriente estará "adelantada" a la tensión, mientras que en una inductiva estará "retrasada". Las diferencias de fase creadas por condensadores o bobinas son utilizadas en el funcionamiento de muchos circuitos electrónicos, aunque es algo en lo que ahora no vamos a insistir.

Del tema de las Reactancias sólo añadiremos un detalle por lo demás evidente al observar las dos fórmulas anteriores, que para un condensador el valor de la Reactancia Capacitiva disminuye al aumentar la frecuencia, mientras que en una bobina la Reactancia Inductiva aumenta con el aumento de frecuencia. Por lo tanto, un condensador dejará pasar más fácilmente una señal cuanto mayor sea su frecuencia, en cambio en una bobina pasarán mejor las bajas frecuencias que las altas. Por este motivo, ambos componentes, junto con las resistencias, son utilizados en los llamados filtros de frecuencia pasivos, como los cuatro tipos que muestra la imagen siguiente, y hasta las reactancias parásitas que afectan a todos los componentes y circuitos, representan unas de las principales limitaciones para el ancho de banda o la fidelidad de reproducción de una señal.

*Cuatro filtros R-C-L básicos y sus curvas de respuesta al variar la frecuencia*






==================================================================


* Impedancia*

Este pequeño apunte sobre Reactancias viene a cuento para el concepto siguiente. ¿Cuantas veces hemos oído que un altavoz tiene una impedancia de 8 Ohms? ¿O que tal micrófono es de alta o baja impedancia? La Impedancia, por decirlo de alguna manera, es la carga real sobre la que se aplica una cierta energía eléctrica, y numéricamente resulta de una combinación entre la Resistencia de un elemento y su Reactancia.

Ahora bien, pese a que todos estos valores se dan en Ohmios, no son equivalentes, y no pueden sumarse sin más. De hecho son valores vectoriales y como tales se han de considerar. En concreto, la Impedancia será la raíz cuadrada de la Resistencia al cuadrado más la Reactancia al cuadrado. En el caso de tener simultáneamente reactancias capacitivas e inductivas, la reactancia total a considerar será el módulo sin signo de la resta entre ambas. 

*Impedancia en relación a la Resistencia y la Reactancia*







En cualquier caso, la Impedancia es un factor muy importante a tener en cuenta en los sistemas electrónicos, porque la adecuación de su valor entre generadores y cargas es lo que establece la máxima transferencia de señal, y especialmente en los circuitos de potencia y de alta frecuencia maximiza el rendimiento o, en su defecto, provoca pérdidas y sobrecargas en los circuitos hasta el punto que pueden resultar dañados.

==================================================================


*Diodos*

Ciertos compuestos presentan una característica de contacto interesante, y es que al aplicarles una punta metálica y conectarlos a una fuente de tensión, sólo dejan pasar la corriente en un sentido, a igual que ocurre con una puerta normal que solamente se abre hacia un lado. Este fenómeno es conocido desde hace más de cien años y se descubrió primeramente en la galena (sulfuro de plomo), por lo cual fue aprovechada hasta los años 40 para detectar señales de radio. De igual forma también se utilizaba el selenio y el óxido de cobre (rectificador Cuprox) para convertir corriente alterna en continua. Pero con el descubrimiento de la conducción en semiconductores dopados se fabricaron los diodos semiconductores, muy estables y de características suficientemente variadas para realizar todas las funciones anteriores.
El material más utilizado en los diodos es el Germanio para los detectores de altas frecuencias, y el Silicio para usos generales y de potencia.

Así pues, los diodos semiconductores son componentes que solamente dejan pasar la corriente en un sentido. La representación gráfica, tal vez por similitud física con los primeros diodos de punta de contacto, es en forma de una flecha, siendo el ánodo o positivo la parte más ancha y el cátodo o negativo la punta.

*Polarizaciones directa e inversa del diodo*






*Símil hidráulico del diodo como válvula unidireccional. En el modo A se abre y se establece un flujo, en modo B se cierra y el flujo se detiene*







En el gráfico anterior, a la izquierda, muestra los modos directo e inverso de polarización del diodo. En el directo (A), el diodo conduce y se establece una corriente a través de la resistencia de carga Rl. En el modo inverso (B) el diodo presenta una altísima resistencia, casi como un circuito abierto, y la corriente no circula. En el modo (C) el diodo está alimentado por una tensión alterna, con lo cual conducirá sólo durante el medio ciclo positivo. Los dos gráficos en rojo muestran la forma de onda a la salida de la fuente y tras el diodo.

En símil hidráulico el diodo es una válvula unidireccional, cuando la presión le viene del lado correcto se levanta la compuerta y se establece un flujo, cuando la presión es contraria se cierra la compuerta y el flujo se detiene.

*Distintos diodos: Diodo de Germanio (A), diodo de silicio de señal (B), diodo de silicio rectificador (C), diodo de silicio de potencia (D)*







El diodo conduce en un sentido, esto ya se ha dicho, pero incluso en este estado no actúa como una resistencia óhmica, sino que tiene un cierto umbral de polarización positiva bajo la cual sigue sin conducir. Dicho umbral es de 0,2 Volts para el Germanio y de 0,6 Volts para el Silicio, y eso debe tenerse en cuenta en el momento de diseñar cualquier circuito que contenga estos componentes, pues aún en estado de conducción ésta será la tensión que quedará retenida en los bornes del diodo y por tanto se restará de la carga a la que ataque.
El símil hidráulico de la tensión de umbral sería un muelle que retuviera cerrada la compuerta, de manera que haría falta una cierta presión adicional y por tanto mayor desnivel positivo para que ésta comenzara a abrirse.

==================================================================


*Transistores*

Desde los años 60 los transistores son los componentes amplificadores más utilizados. Actualmente se existen distintos tipos de transistores, tanto los tradicionales Bipolares, como los FET, los MOS y hasta los más específicos IGBT, pero en este caso vamos a hablar sólo del primer tipo, ya que serán los que mayormente vamos a utilizar.

Al hablar de los diodos hemos citado de forma muy escueta que se basan en las especiales características de conducción de los semiconductores dopados, a través de una serie de fenómenos que por su complejidad no vamos ahora ampliar, pero si es necesario aclarar que este "dopaje" consiste en añadir al Germanio y al Silicio ciertas impurezas, que para el segundo elemento serán normalmente de Arsénico o Fósforo para crear un dopado llamado tipo N, y de Aluminio, Indio o Galio para un dopado tipo P.

Un diodo está compuesto por una simple unión P-N, pero un transistor es el resultado de dos uniones y puede adoptar dos estructuras distintas dependiendo del "emparedado" de dopantes elegido, que puede ser NPN o PNP, siendo el sentido de las corrientes contrario en uno y otro.

Aunque las siglas NPN y PNP sean muy simples y simétricas, su estructura física no lo es tanto, en un transistor bipolar real un extremo del "emparedado" está unido a un contacto denominado Colector, el centro está unido a un contacto llamado Base, y el extremo restante a otro contacto llamado Emisor. 

En un transistor NPN tanto el Colector como la Base habrán de polarizarse positivos respecto al Emisor, en cambio en el PNP habrán de ser negativos. Para indicar esta diferencia en los esquemas también se utilizan gráficos distintos: tal como muestra la imagen que viene a continuación: el NPN tiene la flecha del Emisor dibujada hacia el círculo periférico, mientras que el PNP la tiene dirigida hacia la raya de unión entre los tres electrodos.

*Sentido de las corrientes en un transistor NPN y un PNP*







Un transistor basa su efecto amplificador en que una pequeña corriente eléctrica es capaz de controlar de forma proporcional otra mucho mayor. De hecho actúa como una fuente controlada de corriente, que de ser necesario puede traducirse en un voltaje eléctrico variable mediante otros componentes como resistencias o transformadores. En el transistor bipolar se establece que la corriente de Colector (Ic) es igual a la corriente de Base (Ib) multiplicada por un factor de ganancia denominado "Beta".

*Ic = Ib x Beta*

Los valores de Beta son típicamente superiores a 200 en pequeños transistores de baja señal y se reduce hasta 100 o incluso menos en los de alta potencia. Del diagrama anterior también deducimos la corriente de Emisor como suma de las corrientes de Base y de Colector, que tras sustituir equivalencias y despejar factores, queda como se ve a continuación.

*Ie = Ib x (Beta + 1)*

El símil hidráulico de un transistor es algo más complejo que los vistos hasta ahora, y básicamente está compuesto por dos ramales, uno que simula la Base por el que circula un pequeño flujo, limitado por un estrechamiento (una Resistencia), pero dicho flujo fuerza la apertura de una pequeña compuerta que a su vez modifica la apertura de otra mucho mayor (el Colector), la cual controlará de forma proporcional el paso de un flujo mucho mayor. Naturalmente, por el conducto de salida, equivalente al Emisor, circulará la suma de los dos flujos.

*Símil hidráulico del transistor, en que un pequeño flujo controla otro mucho mayor*







Los transistores bipolares se utilizan en los circuitos en muchas configuraciones distintas, pero hay tres principales que exponemos a continuación y cuyas denominaciones corresponden a Emisor Común, Colector Común y Base Común, con diferentes características con respecto a las impedancias de entrada y de salida que se adaptan a distintas necesidades.

La configuración en Emisor Común tiene una impedancia de entrada media y la de salida corresponde al valor de la resistencia de carga Rl. Es un amplificador adecuado para ganancias medias de tensión en pasos amplificadores también intermedios, y tiene la característica que la señal de salida está invertida en fase con respecto a la de entrada.

La configuración en Colector Común tiene una ganancia en tensión inferior a 1, pero en cambio posee una elevada impedancia de entrada y muy baja de salida, lo cual la hace adecuada como etapa de salida para fuentes de alimentación, auriculares o pequeños altavoces. A diferencia de la configuración anterior, la señal de salida está en fase con la de entrada.

La configuración en Base Común tiene una baja impedancia de entrada y media de salida, lo cual es adecuado para etapas preamplificadoras de entrada para micrófonos o captadores electrodinámicos. A igual que el segundo caso, la señal de salida está en fase con la de entrada.

Respecto a las impedancias de entrada y salida entre distintas etapas, lo ideal es que la salida de uno sea igual a la entrada del otro, porque como hemos dicho, de esta forma se aprovecha al máximo la ganancia obtenida, pero tampoco importa demasiado que la de salida de una etapa sea menor que la entrada de la siguiente. En todo caso, nunca ha de ser al contrario porque una baja impedancia "carga" demasiado sobre una alta y puede alterar completamente sus características.

Esta relación de impedancias baja>alta puede parecer ahora algo confuso, pero será utilizada a menudo en los montajes y de ella dependerá en parte su correcto funcionamiento. 

*Distintas  configuraciones de un paso amplificador transistorizado*







Los transistores bipolares adoptan muchos tipos de encapsulados distintos. En la imagen siguiente, a la izquierda podemos ver el encapsulado TO-3, típico de algunos transistores de potencia como el conocido 2N3055, el TO-126 de los transistores BD-135 y BD-136, iguales a los que utilizaremos en muchos de nuestros circuitos, y el TO-92 de pequeño formato, como los transistores de señal BC-547, BC-557 y BF-198, que también vamos a usar. El formato SOT, el más pequeño de los cuatro corresponde a un transistor de SMD de montaje superficial, que no utilizaremos.

*Encapsulados de algunos transistores comunes e identificación de los terminales de los tipos concretos que vamos a usar*











La identificación correcta de la Base (B), el Emisor (E) y el Colector (C) de un transistor es fundamental para su conexionado. La imagen anterior derecha muestra la disposición de los terminales de los tipos que usaremos en los montajes, el BC-547, el BC-557, el BF-198, el BD-135 y el BD-136.

Las patas originales de los transistores son demasiado cortas como para ser utilizadas en el sistema de conexionado del NieP, por este motivo soldaremos trozos de cable rígido de 5 cm, cuya soldadura protegeremos con trozos de 1,5 cm de macarrón termorretractil. Este cablecillo rígido es aprovechado del que desechan en los contenedores los operarios de Telefónica en su trabajo, y es demasiado delgado para aguantar la presión de los contactos-muelle del sistema Philips, así pues pelaremos los 1,5 cm finales, los doblaremos y soldaremos para obtener mayor rigidez.

Otro detalle es que para facilitar el montaje rápido identificaremos los terminales siempre con los mismos colores: el Emisor será Verde, la Base será Amarilla y el Colector será Azul.

*Prolongación de los terminales de los transistores, refuerzo del extremo e identificación por colores: Emisor es Verde, Base es Amarillo y Colector es Azul*







*Continuará en la siguiente página de "Componentes y un poco de Teoría"...*


----------



## anilandro (Ene 19, 2013)

*Componentes y un poco de teoría - III (Parte 1)* 

Y de esta pequeña serie de páginas explicativas sólo falta referirnos a varios tipos de componentes que también utilizaremos en los montajes, como algunos diodos especiales, resistencias de características insospechadas o ciertos componentes electromecánicos, como altavoces y relés.

==========================================================================


*Diodos especiales: Zeners, Varicaps, Leds y Lásers de baja potencia*

En la página anterior vimos los diodos, como elementos que permiten pasar la corriente en un sentido pero no en otro, lo cual sirve por ejemplo para rectificar una tensión alterna convirtiéndola en continua o detectar ondas de radio para hacerlas audibles. Pero existen algunos tipos de diodos cuyas utilidades son muy distintas a las anteriores. Estos diodos aprovechan características que sin duda fueron tenidas por molestas en sus inicios, y otro en cambio fueron diseñado ex-profeso para la función que ha de realizar.


*El Diodo Zener*

El diodo zener tiene una apariencia de lo más normal, ya que se asemeja a un diodo de silicio corriente, encapsulado tanto en cristal como en epoxi, aunque es más corriente en primer caso. Y si lo probamos con un téster observaremos que como cualquier diodo conduce en el sentido correcto (+ al ánodo y - al cátodo) y es aislante en el contrario... pero si le conectamos una resistencia limitadora en serie, por ejemplo de 1.000 Ohms, y después lo polarizamos inversamente con una fuente de tensión variable de 0 a 30 Volts, observaremos que a una cierta tensión deja de ser aislante para convertirse en un buen conductor.

Si bajamos la tensión de la fuente veremos como recupera su estado aislante, y que la transición en uno u otro sentido siempre ocurre a la misma tensión, que resulta además independiente de la resistencia que le coloquemos en serie, ya que la única función de ésta será limitar la corriente una vez comience a conducir. Esta tensión de transición es llamada Voltaje Zener (Vz).

*Un diodo Zener ampliado y el símbolo gráfico que se utiliza en circuitos*












Cada diodo de este tipo tiene su propia tensión Vz, la cual se establece durante el proceso de fabricación para crear Zeners de distintos valores más o menos estandars comprendidos entre 2,4 y 75 Volts, y como tal tensión es muy estable respecto a variables externas, resulta un buen punto de referencia para circuitos estabilizadores en fuentes de alimentación. Otro uso del Zener es el de "cortar" picos de tensión no deseados que bajo ciertas circunstancias se crean en las inductancias, aunque para esta función hay otros componentes específicos que le superan en rendimiento.

*Circuitos típicos de aplicación con diodos Zener*







En la imagen anterior se muestran cuatro circuitos típicos de utilización del diodo Zener como estabilizador de tensión. El más simple es el A, compuesto por una resistencia limitadora y el Zener. El circuito B es una potenciación del anterior, ya que el Zener asociado al transistor actúa como un único Zener de potencia, con una tensión de salida igual a Vz + 0,6. El C tiene más rendimiento que los dos anteriores al asociar el circuito básico A a un amplificador de corriente, con lo cual R1 puede ser más alta y disipar menos potencia en el interior del diodo. El circuito D equivale a un Zener variable que puede sustituir a cualquiera de los situados en los tres circuitos anteriores. Su valor Zener mínimo es igual a Vz + 0,6 y el máximo que depende de la relación entre R1 y R2.

==========================================================================


*El Diodo Varicap* 

Cuando entramos en el tema de la conducción en semiconductores dijimos que al someterlos a una cierta diferencia de potencial sus electrones tienen una relativa facilidad para saltar de un átomo a otro, creando por tanto una corriente eléctrica. Por otra parte, si existe una unión P-N y la polarizamos inversamente, ésta se volverá aislante, creando de hecho un dieléctrico que junto a las partes conductoras adyacentes dará lugar al símil de un pequeño condensador.

Esta capacidad, que podríamos calificar de parásita y por tanto no deseada, está presente en todas las uniones y normalmente actúa contra las buenas características del componente, ya que disminuye su velocidad de respuesta ante señales repentinas o de alta frecuencia. Pero además se da el fenómeno que variando el valor de tensión inversa, tanto los electrones como los puntos donde estos faltan (denominados huecos) se acercan o se alejan entre ellos a ambos lados de la unión, alterando de hecho el espesor real del dieléctrico y cambiando su capacidad.

*Diodos Varicap, símbolo gráfico y circuito de un oscilador con frecuencia ajustable por tensión*

















Este efecto se presenta con más o menos intensidad en todos los diodos de silicio que he podido comprobar, pero en algunos modelos llamados propiamente Varicaps, como el BB148, la variación de capacidad ha sido maximizada, oscilando entre 3 a 50 pF para una tensión negativa entre 0 y 12 volts, constituyendo hecho un pequeño condensador variable que puede servir para sintonizar emisoras de radio o corregir la respuesta de filtros de agudos en sistemas de sonido.

==========================================================================


*El Diodo LED*

Las siglas LED significan "Light Emitting Diode", o "Diodo Emisor de Luz", con lo cual ya no es necesario especificar más cual es su función. Los LED existen desde 1962, y desde entonces han ido mejorando sus características hasta el punto que hoy en día se han convertido en una seria competencia a los métodos de iluminación tradicional.

Los primeros LED's eran exclusivamente de color rojo, pero con el tiempo se ha desarrollado una amplia variedad que abarca todo el espectro visible y se adentran incluso en el infrarrojo y el ultravioleta. En electrónica, el típico LED rojo o verde se sigue utilizando como piloto indicador, y los del tipo infrarrojo constituyen el elemento emisor de la mayoría de los mandos a distancia domésticos.

Los LED's tiene grandes ventajas en casi todos sus usos, como un alto rendimiento de transformación y una vida útil que puede estimarse en muchos miles de horas.

*LED's de diversos formatos y colores, y símbolo gráfico utilizado en esquemas*












Algunos LED's son de doble color (rojo-verde) y hasta triple color (rojo-verde-azul), disponiendo de un cátodo común y un ánodo para cada color, de manera que variando las intensidades de cada uno de ellos se puedan conseguir la síntesis de cualquier color del arco iris. Otros LED's son directamente intermitentes, incorporando en su interior un pequeño circuito integrado que realiza el encendido y el apagado secuencial sin necesidad de componentes exteriores.

Los LED's blancos, muy popularizados actualmente en linternas y sistema de iluminación, son un tanto distintos a los anteriores, ya que realmente su unión P-N es emisora en la gama de ultravioletas, y por tanto invisibles, que después son convertidas en luz visible de amplio espectro mediante una pequeña superficie interna fluorescente.

==========================================================================


*El Diodo Láser*

El Láser ha representado uno de los mayores descubrimientos de la física moderna. A igual que en el LED sus siglas nos dicen bastante sobre de su naturaleza: Light Amplification by Stimulated Emission of Radiation, (amplificación de luz por emisión estimulada de radiación). El Láser no es sólo un estrecho rayo de luz, sino que dicha luz es totalmente monocromática. En un símil de sonido sería una nota pura, cuando la mayoría de luces son combinaciones de muchas notas o hasta de la cacofonía de una orquesta entera afinando instrumentos. El Láser tiene además todos sus frentes de onda en fase, en una disposición llamada "Coherente", lo cual constituye el principal motivo mediante el cual se puede enfocar en haces muy delgados que pueden llevar cantidades ingentes de información, para nosotros, tal vez la única característica digna de interés.

Hoy en día un puntero Láser de baja potencia puede comprarse por un par de euros, y también es posible conseguir diodos de este tipo en el desguace de viejas impresoras o en lectores de códigos de barras.  

*Algunos Diodos Láser de baja potencia obtenidos de desguaces, y uno de ellos enfocado hacia el objetivo de la cámara*












No todos los Lásers son de radiación visible, los contenidos en los grabadores de CD son de gama infrarroja, aunque este tipo de componentes no nos van a servir para nuestros montajes, precisamente por su invisibilidad y porque su potencia es demasiado alta como para no tener en cuenta el riesgo de causarnos lesiones oculares casi sin darnos cuenta. 

A igual que un Zener o un LED, el diodo Láser no controla su propia corriente y es necesario limitarla de alguna manera. La más sencilla es una simple resistencia, pero en contraste con el LED la luminosidad de estos diodos no es demasiado estable en el tiempo, disminuyendo notablemente en algunos meses seguidos de funcionamiento, por este motivo, la mayoría suelen incorporar en el mismo encapsulado un fotodiodo que actúa como sensor de intensidad, y que conectado a un circuito de regulación permite mantener estable la salida.

==========================================================================


*El Láser de gas He-Ne*

Aunque en un principio no pensaba hablar de este componente, el hecho de que dispongo de algunos de estos componentes y que son fáciles y baratos de encontrar en Ebay, me ha decidido citarlo.

Este tipo de Láser de gas fue muy utilizado hace unos veinticinco años en fotocopiadoras e impresoras profesionales, así como en los lectores de códigos de barras de los supermercados, y también equipaba los primeros instrumentos médicos de tratamiento de piel y articulaciones.

Estos tubos emiten en una longitud de onda de 633 nanómetros, es decir, en el rojo del espectro visible, y tienen una vida operativa de miles de horas, generando una luz láser de una pureza espectral mayor que los diodos a semiconductores, lo que permite crear haces muy estrechos y de baja dispersión, aunque en contrapartida su potencia de emisión es baja, del orden de pocos miliVatios.

*El espectro visible, comprendido entre 380 a 780 nanómetros*







Técnicamente el Láser He-Ne es un tubo de cátodo frío alimentado por alta tensión, que contiene una mezcla de Helio y Neón a baja presión. El cebado del tubo suele producirse a tensiones superiores a los 6.000 Volts, aunque la tensión de trabajo se mantiene después sobre los 1.500 - 2.000 Volts.

*Uno de mis tubos Láser de 1 mW, y otro de mayor tamaño y potencia emitiendo su haz característico*












Estas tensiones tan altas pueden asustar a más de uno y pensar que algo así no puede montarse sobre nuestro tablero Niep, pero la realidad es diferente; las tensiones son altas, cierto, pero las corrientes implicadas son bajísimas, del orden de microAmperios para el cebado y de muy pocos miliAmperios para su funcionamiento normal. Estas intensidades implican potencias muy reducidas que pueden conseguirse con componentes relativamente fáciles de comprar o incluso construir.

*Circuito de alimentación de un tubo Láser He-Ne*







El circuito de la imagen anterior es capaz de alimentar un tubo Láser de 1 o 2 mW. y está compuesto por un oscilador Royer (recuadro verde) con dos transistores BD135 trabajando en modo autooscilador push-pull. El transformador de relación 1/85 ha de ser de núcleo de ferrita, ya que el convertidor trabaja a una frecuencia de varios kilohercios. El secundario es de 1.000 volts, que se duplica  mediante el doblador de tensión formado por D1, D2 y los dos condensadores de 10 nF. (recuadro azul).

La salida de este duplicador supera los 2.000 Volts, que van destinados a la alimentación del tubo, pero no serán suficientes para cebar el tubo. De esta función se encarga el circuito encerrado en el recuadro rojo, formado por un multiplicador Cockcroft-Walton de cuatro etapas que genera una tensión superior a 8.000 volts, suficiente para ionizar el gas e iniciar la descarga. En cuanto a la resistencia R, actúa como limitadora de intensidad, y su valor depende de la potencia del tubo utilizado.

==========================================================================


*Fotodiodos, fototransistores y fotodiodo de vacío*

*Fotodiodos*

Un fotodiodo es un diodo sensible a la luz. Recordemos que si tomamos un diodo normal y lo polarizamos directamente con una tensión superior a su Voltaje de Umbral, se vuelve conductor, en cambio si lo polarizamos inversamente se convierte en aislante, o dicho con más propiedad, adquiere una altísima resistencia que deja pasar intensidades muy pequeñas. Pues bien, en un fotodiodo esta intensidad inversa aumenta en relación a la luz que reciba.

La respuesta en longitud de onda de la luz incidente es muy variable según el semiconductor que forme las uniones P-N. En el Silicio es de 190 a 1.100 nanometros, en el Germanio de 800 a 1.900, en el Arseniuro de Galio es de 800 a 2.600 y el el sulfuro de plomo de 1.000 a 3.900. Recordemos que la radiación visible va desde los 380 nanómetros del violeta hasta los 780 del rojo, y como por debajo de estas cifras están los ultravioleta y por encima los infrarrojos, deducimos que el silicio puede ser sensible a los ultravioleta comprendidos entre 190 y 380 nanómetros y a los infrarrojos entre 780 y 1.100. El Germanio, el Arseniuro de galio y el Sulfuro de Plomo serían sensibles únicamente en la gama infrarroja.

*Diversos tipos de fotodiodos, ampliación de encapsulado metálico con lente y símbolo gráfico*

















La ventaja del fotodido con respecto a otro tipo de células fotoeléctricas es que responde con mucha rapidez a los cambios de luz y por tanto puede ser usado como sensor de lectura en sistemas ópticos de alta velocidad, como CD's, DVD's y comunicaciones por fibra óptica.

*Curvas de tensión/intensidad de un fotodiodo para  diversas intensidades de luz*







*Disposición de un fotodiodo en un lector de CD's*







Hay una amplísima gama de fotodiodos disponibles en el mercado, como el BPX65 o el SHF2400, este último para detección de infrarrojos. También podemos obtener fotodiodos a partir de los optoacopladores recuperados de placas de teléfonos rotos o de fuentes de alimentación conmutadas, o también los llamados Opto-Switch (Interruptores Ópticos), una especie de pequeñas barreras fotoeléctricas en forma de "U" utilizadas normalmente como finales de carrera en impresoras y faxes, aunque en muchas de ellas el elemento captador no es realmente un fotodiodo, sino su primo-hermano el fototransistor.

Los fotodiodos pueden ser planos, es decir, con su superficie sensible colocada simplemente tras un cristal o plástico plano, lo cual le permite captar la radiación luminosa en un ángulo un amplio, o equipar una pequeña lente que modifique dicho ángulo, normalmente para conseguir haces más estrechos y por tanto más ganancia y mayor rechazo a radiaciones espúreas que puedan venir de otras direcciones.

==========================================================================


*Fototransistores*

El fototransistor es un transistor sensible a la luz que presenta una mayor ganancia se señal con respecto al fotodiodo. En los fototransistores existe una pequeña ventana a través de la cual la luz incide sobre la superficie de la Base del transistor, generando portadores que amplificados por la propia Beta del componente causan una mayor corriente de colector. El fototransistor, a diferencia del fotodiodo, se polariza directamente (si es NPN con positivo al Colector).

Ha igual que ocurre con los fotodiodos, en los fototransistores hay una gran variedad en donde elegir, uno de los clásicos es el BPW14 y también es posible obtener fototransistores de muchos Interruptores Ópticos.

*Diversos formatos de fototransistor* 







*Curvas de Intensidad de Colector (Ic) en un fototransistor, dependiendo de la tensión y de la luz incidente*







*Símbolo gráfico*







En cuanto al encapsulado, hay fototransistores de todo tipo, desde el típico rectanguar en epoxi hasta la metálica TO-5 con lente incorporada. Aparte de las diferencias enumeradas, las características y utilidades del fototransistor son las mismas que las explicadas para el fotodiodo

De hecho, la práctica totalidad de los transistores normales presentan este tipo de sensibilidad, y si en los de capsula metálica le practicamos un taladro para que la luz pueda incidir cobre la unión de Base, podrá actuar perfectamente como sensor de luz. Recuerdo que una de mis primeras "células fotoeléctricas", hace de esto cuarenta y cuatro años,  fue precisamente uno de los viejos transistores de Germanio OC44, de los encapsulados en cristal pintado de negro, y que al retirarle la pintura adquiría sensibilidad que se alargaba muy bien en el rango de los infrarrojos.

*Viejos transistores de Germanio OC44 y OC45, que si se les retira la pintura del encapsulado  de cristal, actúan como un buen fotodiodo para luz visible e infrarroja*







En la siguiente imagen se muestra un circuito receptor sintonizado de señales digitales ópticas, que puede corresponder a un telemando por infrarrojos. El fototransistor capta la señal y la amplifica en forma de corriente que descarga sobre la resistencia de 100K. El transistor Tr1 la amplifica un poco más atacando un filtro L-C1 sintonizado a la frecuencia de las señales, con lo cual quedarán rechazadas otras señales de distinta procedencia que el sensor pueda haber recibido.  







El tercer transistor actúa como amplificador final para compensar la pérdida que introduce el filtro, trabajando además entre corte y saturación, es decir, su señal de salida no adopta valores intermedios, sino que varía de unos 0,2 Volts hasta prácticamente los 12 Volts de la fuente de alimentación, resultando una forma de onda casi cuadrada, que se adapta bastante a los circuitos posteriores que han de interpretar la señal del emisor.

==========================================================================


*Fotodiodo de vacío*

A principios del siglo XX el llamado Efecto Fotoeléctrico despertaba un gran interés entre los físicos, un fenómeno por el cual ciertos metales como el Selenio o el Cesio emitían electrones al incidir la luz sobre ellos. Por la explicación de este efecto Albert Einstein recibió precisamente en 1921 el premio Nobel de Física, y no por la Teoría de la Relatividad, como muchos piensan.

Fruto de las investigaciones con estos extraños metales, en la década de los años 20 se fabricaron las primeras células fotoeléctricas, cuyo uso se extendió durante más de 50 años, hasta bien entrados los 70. La célula CE A59RX está fabricada por Cetron y la adquirí procedente del desguace de un equipo industrial.

La célula tiene la forma de un cátodo semicircular con cesio depositado sobre su superficie y de un ánodo central encerrados en una ampolla de vacío. Cuando la luz incide sobre el cesio se forma una nube electrónica que es recogida por el ánodo polarizado positivamente, creando una corriente de apreciable intensidad, y como los electrones sólo pueden ser emitidos por el cátodo y recibidos en el ánodo, la célula actúa en realidad como un diodo de vacío, y como tal puede definirse.

*Una célula fotoeléctrica de vacío de cátodo de Cesio CE A59RX, capaz de detectar débiles luminosidades*












Esta célula estuvo seguramente funcionando varias décadas e incluso así su sensibilidad actual es tan alta que conectada a la escala de Ohmios x 100.000 de un téster digital detecta la más débil luminosidad que penetra por debajo de la puerta de una habitación cerrada y totalmente a oscuras.

==========================================================================



*Componentes y un poco de teoría - III (Parte 2)* 

==========================================================================
==========================================================================

*Resistencias especiales: NTC, PTC, VDR*

La característica más apreciada de una resistencia es su estabilidad, que su valor en Ohms no cambie en ninguna circunstancia. Por este motivo se eligen elementos que sean poco sensibles a la temperatura o a la luz. Pero resulta que a veces son estas características precisamente las que se buscan para conseguir componentes baratos de regulación, control y tomas externas de datos. Estos tres tipos de resistencias cumplen con esta función.


*Resistencia NTC*

Algunos óxidos metálicos de características semiconductoras, como el óxido férrico o de níquel tienen la propiedad de disminuir su resistencia al aumentar la temperatura. Esta característica se ha utilizado en las resistencias llamadas NTC (Negative Temperature Coefficient).

*Resistencias NTC, símbolo gráfico y curva típica de Resistencia/Temperatura*

















Dicha disminución no es lineal pero sí porcentualmente importante, y por este motivo las NTC son utilizadas como sensores térmicos para muchas aplicaciones, o directamente en los propios circuitos para limitar la temperatura de los transistores de potencia.

*Circuito indicador de temperatura con NTC*







Este circuito es un indicador básico que nos dice si la temperatura que estamos midiendo con la NTC está por encima o por debajo de un valor que hemos especificado con la resistencia variable, lo cual nos mostrará encendiendo un LED verde o ROJO. El componente activo central en forma de triángulo no lo hemos citado de momento, y pese a que su descripción quedará pospuesta para algún montaje futuro que lo utilice, diré al menos que es un tipo especial de circuito integrado amplificador llamado "Operacional" o "Diferencial", cuya principal característica es que tiene dos entradas, una positiva y la otra negativa, y la salida resultará de la diferencia entre estas dos, amplificada por un factor de ganancia que puede regularse externamente.

==========================================================================


*Resistencia PTC*

Si la NTC era de "Coeficiente Negativo" es lógico deducir que la PTC sea de "Coeficiente Positivo". Estas siglas significan Positive Temperature Coeficient, y obviamente, su valor aumenta con la temperatura, aunque tal variación no suele ser tan lineal como la de la NTC e incluso a veces tienen márgenes térmicos que actúan inversamente, igual que las NTC. Como se verá, su principal uso es también como medidor de temperatura o limitador de corriente, por ejemplo en las bobinas desmagnetizadoras de los tubos de imagen de televisores y monitores a color.

*Distintos tipos de resistencias PTC, símbolo gráfico y curva típica de Resistencia/Temperatura*

















Este circuito concreto de desmagnetización, que podemos ver en la imagen siguiente, tiene como misión generar un campo magnético alterno de alta intensidad pero que apenas dure un par de segundos. Para ello utiliza una PTC especial encapsulada junto a una resistencia convencional en forma de botón pegada físicamente a la PTC. En el momento de suministrarle corriente alterna, tanto la resistencia como la PTC estarán frías y por tanto esta última tendrá un valor resistivo bajo, lo cual provocará que circule una alta corriente en el interior de la bobina. Pero en fracciones de segundo la PTC comenzará a calentarse tanto por su propia conducción como por la resistencia R pegada a ella y alimentada directamente de la tensión de entrada. El resultado será que la PTC aumentará rápidamente de valor y en consecuencia el pico de corriente en la bobina decrecerá de igual manera, acabando en un campo magnético casi residual, manteniéndose esta situación por el calentamiento permanente de la resistencia hasta que se desconecte el circuito y permanezca así el tiempo necesario para enfriar los componentes.

*PTC especial con resistencia de calefacción y circuito desmagnetizador para tubos de rayos catódicos*







Los circuitos desmagnetizadores, llamados también "degauss", tenían el objeto de anular el campo magnético inducido por el campo magnético terrestre en las partes metálicas internas de los tubos de imagen, especialmente en los de color, en que cualquier campo residual provocaba en la pantalla unas molestas manchas de diversas tonalidades.

==========================================================================


*Resistencia LDR*

Otro tipo muy interesante de resistencia variable es la LDR (Light Dependent Resistor) o resistencia que cambia con la luz que incide sobre ella. Las LDR están fabricadas con sulfuro de Cadmio y actúan como una fotocélula con pendiente negativa, dicho de otra manera, su valor es de muchos Megaohmios en la oscuridad pero puede caer a pocos Ohmios con iluminación intensa.

*Tres tipos de resistencias LDR, símbolo gráfico y circuito de control de barrera de luz con LDR*

















El circuito de control de barrera de luz se utiliza típicamente para alarmas o la apertura automática de puerta cuando alguien corta el haz entre una bombilla emisora y la LDR receptora. Los dos primeros transistores forman un interesantísimo circuito denominado gatillo Schmitt, que sin duda utilizaremos en algunos montajes y cuya característica es presentar un umbral de tensión muy marcado de entrada que determina dos estados digitales de salida, uno bajo y otro alto. El Schmitt se utiliza para convertir cualquier tipo de señal analógica en una onda cuadrada de estados muy definidos, así como para eliminar el ruido de fondo en sistemas digitales de trasmisión.

==========================================================================


*Componentes electromecánicos: micrófonos,  Auriculares, Altavoces y relés*


*Micrófonos*

En el Ingeniero Electrónico Philips el micrófono y el auricular era la misma cosa. La caja de montaje disponía de un trasductor piezoeléctrico reversible que podía hacer ambas cosas. Como micrófono era de alta impedancia, es decir, suministraba una señal relativamente potente, de unos 100 miliVolts, pero en cambio su impedancia era también muy alta, con lo cual, para no desperdiciar la señal, el paso amplificador también debería tener alta impedancia de entrada.

*Micro-auricular piezoeléctrico igual al que equipaba el IE Philips original*







*Altavoz de 64 Ohms que utilizaré como micrófono en los montajes*







El caso es que dicho componente hoy en día es difícil de encontrar. Yo dispongo de uno con muchos años a cuestas que parece haber perdido una buen parte de su sensibilidad. Siempre puedo utilizar el pequeño micrófono de condensador, que son fáciles de conseguir desguazando teléfonos estropeados, pero prefiero algo de tamaño más "manual", y por eso he elegido un altavoz de media impedancia igual al que monté en el tablero NieP, obtenido también de teléfonos estropeados. Dicho altavoz da unos buenos 100 miliVolts de señal a diez centímetros de la boca.

==========================================================================


*Auriculares y altavoces*

En los montajes de uno o dos pasos amplificadores la señal disponible no suele ser suficiente para accionar directamente un altavoz, y para estos casos utilizaremos auriculares, de los que tenemos varias opciones. Primeramente están los auriculares clásicos, normalmente de los años 30 a los 60. Solían ser de una impedancia relativamente elevada, entre 1.000 y 4.000 Ohms, lo cual era perfecto para aprovechar la débil señal que proporcionaban los populares receptores a galena de entonces. También se utilizaba en receptores de comunicaciones y en salas de conferencias y de traducción simultánea. Yo tengo dos que pueden verse en la línea superior de la imagen que viene a continuación, y especialmente el primero, con una impedancia real de 9.000 Ohms y una relación inductancia/resistencia (XL/R) de 2.3, lo cual da una buen indicación de su calidad, estos auriculares convierten en audibles señales de apenas 10 miliVolts. Mientras que el segundo es algo más parco de características; una impedancia de 704 Ohms y una relación XL/R de 1.2

*Algunos auriculares de alta impedancia de tipo clásico, anteriores a 1960, y dos más construidos por mí, siendo el de abajo-derecha el que ha demostrado más sensibilidad de todos ellos*







Los dos auriculares de la segunda línea han sido construidos por mi con cápsulas de teléfonos. Su impedancia no es tan alta como en los modelos clásicos, el de la izquierda tiene 570 Ohms y XL/R = 0.4, lo cual lo convierte en el más mediocre y resulta el más "sordo" de todos, y el de la derecha, con la impedancia más baja de sólo 336 Ohms, tiene en cambio la mejor relación XL/R con unos sorprendentes 3.8, y resulta también el más sensible, ya que es capaz de convertir en perfectamente audibles señales de tan solo 5 miliVolts.

La opción de utilizar auriculares modernos de pequeño tamaño como los de tipo B o C no es demasiado interesante, ya que son de baja impedancia y su relación XL/R es francamente mala. Los auriculares telefónicos D y E seguramente podrán usarse con mejores resultados, aunque de un tipo a otro puede haber grandes diferencias.

*Auriculares más modernos y algunos mini-altavoces recuperados de desguaces*







Como altavoces pueden usarse tipos de pequeño diámetro y media impedancia, como los F, G, H e I, siendo este último el de 62 Ohms que también utilizaremos como micrófono. Las fuentes de estos componentes siguen siendo los teléfonos estropeados y los viejos ordenadores portátiles que acaban en el desguace.

==========================================================================


*Relés*

El relé es posiblemente uno de los primeros dispositivos eléctricos que se inventaron. Un relé está constituido básicamente por un electroimán con un núcleo de hierro dulce que al recibir corriente en su bobinado atrae una armadura capaz de cerrar o abrir un contacto eléctrico.

Las dos utilidades básicas de los relés son la de aislar eléctricamente dos circuitos (el que activa la bobina y el controlado por los contactos) o de permitir controlar grandes potencias mediante la relativamente débil intensidad necesaria para activar la bobina.

En la imagen siguiente podemos ver 16 tipos de relés, desde los de gran formato A, B y C, uno procedente de un equipo militar sellado al vacío (D), diversos relés medianos E, F, G H, I, reciclados de placas de equipos de climatización, los miniatura J, K, L, M y N, un relé bastante raro de Omron (O) y uno del tipo utilizado en los coches para controlar las luces de los faros principales (P).
En cuanto al J en realidad no es un relé, sino un simple solenoide de núcleo buzo que puede activar una palanca u otro componente mecánico. 

*16 tipos de relés (A-P) y un solenoide (Q), de los que tengo en mis cajas de recambios*







En referencia a la bobina activadora, todos los relés tienen una tensión indicada de funcionamiento, aunque normalmente se activan con tensiones un 30% inferiores a la especificada. En este grupo la mayoría son de 12 Volts, aunque hay algunos de 24, un par de 9 y uno de 6.

Otro factor a considerar es el tipo de núcleo, que es distinto si es para relés activados por corriente continua o alterna. En este caso, todos los relés son de continua excepto los B, C y G, que son de alterna.

Si nos fijamos en los contactos, deberemos comprobar si los contactos son normalmente cerrados, es decir, si están cerrados sin tensión en la bobina, normalmente abiertos o una combinación de los dos, formando un conmutador. Además de esto, lo relés son normalmente de 1 o 2 circuitos, pero los hay hasta 6 circuitos.

*Los tres tipos básicos de relé: contacto normalmente cerrado (A), contacto normalmente abierto (B) y conmutador (C)*







Los relés suelen indicar con indicaciones serigrafiadas tanto la tensión de activación como la intensidad y tensión que permiten sus contactos, dándose el detalle que siempre permitirán más potencia en alterna que en continua.

Para nuestros propósitos utilizaremos casi exclusivamente relés de continua de pequeño tamaño (como los H o I), ya que no necesitaremos controlar grandes potencias. La bobina será de 9 a 12 Volts y con dos circuitos conmutadores, que supongo nos bastarán.


...Bueno, hasta aquí las páginas con un poco de teoría básica y descripciones de algunos de los componentes que utilizaremos en los montajes. Quedan muchos más en el tintero, pero de querer verlos todos nunca comenzaría con los montajes, que es con lo que de verdad disfruto, así que el resto ya se irá viendo en el momento de utilizarlos.


----------



## anilandro (Ene 19, 2013)

Una vez acabada la presentación del tablero de montaje y la descripción de algunos de los componentes más comunes, acompañada por pequeños apuntes de teoría, procedo al primer montaje con este sistema.

Se trata de algo muy sencillo, para empezar y no agobiar a aquellos que le interese iniciarse en la electrónica desde abajo, y que a la vez nos demostrará si hemos acertado en la distribución de elementos en el propio tablero. Comencemos.

=====================================================================


*Montajes Didácticos con el N-ieP*

*Amplificador "Booster" stereo para reproductor MP-3*


El mismo día que he acabado el panel de montaje Nuevo Ingeniero Electrónico Philips (que llamo "N-ieP" para abreviar) me he propuesto inaugurarlo con un circuito fácil de construir pero que puede resultar útil, tanto por ver como funciona como por eliminar la necesidad de escuchar nuestro MP-3 con auriculares. Se trata de un amplificador "Booster" o reforzador, stéreo,  de sólo dos transistores, cuatro resistencias y cuatro condensadores.

El circuito, que podemos ver en la siguiente imagen es de lo más sencillo. Se trata de dos amplificadores iguales de un sólo transistor BD 135, del tipo NPN y en configuración de Clase A. Esto significa que la polarización del transistor (efectuada básicamente por la resistencia de 47 K Ohms, conectada entre el colector y la base) trabaja en una zona de curva lineal, lo cual ofrece una baja distorsión de la señal amplificada pero también un bajo rendimiento, ya que el consumo de corriente es prácticamente el mismo con independencia del nivel de señal, o incluso si ésta es cero.

En este caso, la resistencia se ha elegido para que el divisor de tensión formado por el altavoz y el transistor esté más o menos a 1/2 de la tensión de alimentación, es decir, a 6 Volts, y el consumo es de 35 mA por cada amplificador, es decir, un total de 70 mA.

Las resistencias de 10 Ohms insertadas entre el emisor de BD135 y masa tiene la misión de estabilizar la corriente en el transistor frente a las variaciones provocadas por el incremento de temperatura que pueda generarse durante el funcionamiento. En cuanto al condensador situado en paralelo con esta resistencia, sirve para desacoplarla frente a la señal variable de audiofrecuencia, aumentando la ganancia de paso amplificador.

*Circuito del amplificador "Booster" stereo para MP-3*







*Lista de materiales:*

2 Transistores BD-135 NPN
2 Resistencias de 47 K Ohms
2 Resistencias de 10 Ohms
2 Condensadores electrolíticos de 22 uFaradios
2 Condensadores electrolíticos de 330 uFaradios
2 Altavoces de 50 Ohms
2 Potenciómetros de 10 K Lineal

A continuación muestro un plano de montaje de este amplificador, con la disposición de los componentes sobre el tablero. Es importante que quien desee repetir estos proyectos y no sea demasiado práctico con los circuitos, procure asociar el esquema anterior con cada uno de los componentes reales.

En este plano, los transistores serán siempre de color negro si están montados en su posición normal o, como en este caso, gris-negro si están montados con su cara normal hacia a bajo, lo cual muchas veces deberá hacerse para racionalizar el conexionado. Los condensadores electrolíticos serán siempre azules, con una indicación clara de cual es su terminal positivo y cual su negativo. Los condensadores no electrolíticos, como los cerámicos o de poliester será de color amarillo (aunque en este montaje no hay ninguno), y las resistencias de color rojo.

*Plano de montaje del amplificador "Booster" stereo*







Los altavoces de media impedancia (50 Ohms) se acoplan bastante bien a este tipo de circuitos, y tanto su resistencia óhmica como la dinámica de su cono serán las características que determinen el rendimiento eléctrico y acústico de este amplificador. La siguiente imagen muestra el montaje, para el que he utilizado 11 puntos de contacto, ocupando sólo una pequeña parte del espacio disponible.

*Montaje del amplificador stereo en el módulo N-ieP, con el reproductor MP-3 conectado mediante un jack stereo de 3 mm.*







Un pequeño problema con el que me he encontrado ha sido que la fuerza ejercida por los muelles me doblaba los hilos de conexión, de sólo 0,5 mm. de grosor. La solución provisional ha sido doblar y retorcer los extremos para que quede al menos 1 cm a doble grosor. De todas formas intentaré conseguir hilo rígido algo más grueso, como de 1 mm, con el cual ya no debe haber problemas.

*Detalle del montaje, realizado en apenas quince minutos, y que ha salido funcionando a la primera*







El sonido es bastante bueno para lo pequeños que son los altavoces, sonido que sin duda podría mejorar si hago una especie de pequeños bafles en la parte inferior del tablero. El funcionamiento de este circuito se puede comprobar en el siguiente vídeo, aunque la calidad de la filmación deje bastante que desear.

Vídeo de funcionamiento del montaje

[ame=http://youtu.be/oyM9vkQLzlM]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ame]


...Continuará en el siguiente montaje...

Un saludo a todos


----------



## anilandro (Ene 21, 2013)

*Montajes Didácticos con el N-ieP*

*Amplificador en contrafase "PUSH-PULL" de tres transistores*

El anterior montaje era un amplificador stereo básico, de circuito muy sencillo, con muy pocos componentes, pero de bajo rendimiento. En este caso el amplificador es monofónico, es decir, para un solo canal, pero algo más elaborado, de mayor potencia de salida y sobre todo de un mayor rendimiento respecto al consumo de corriente, pero que sobre el N-ieP resulta igualmente muy fácil de montar....

==================================================================


Los circuitos amplificadores de audio tipo A tienen normalmente una baja distorsión de salida, pero también el inconveniente de que su rendimiento es muy bajo, ya que su consumo es el mismo con independencia de la amplitud de señal con que estén trabajando, por este motivo los utilizaremos para pasos amplificadores intermedios o para alimentar auriculares o altavoces tipo monitor de muy baja potencia, pero no son adecuados para entregar potencias medias o altas, porque entonces el consumo y el calor que generarían serían desorbitados.

Para estos casos lo mejor es el circuito Push-Pull, palabras que en inglés significan literalmente Empuja-Tira, ya que la potencia de salida está controlada por dos transistores operando en contrafase de tipo B, lo cual a su vez quiere decir que cada uno de ellos sólo conduce durante media onda.

El circuito que propongo es el que figura en el siguiente diagrama:  

*Circuito del amplificador en contrafase Push-Pull de tres transistores*







En este circuito podemos seguir el camino de la señal, desde la toma de auricular del reproductor MP-3, en cuyo jack macho uniremos los dos canales de salida, ya que nuestro diseño, al ser monofónico, deberá reproducir ambos canales.

* 1) -* El paso de entrada está constituido por el potenciómetro de 10K que servirá como control de volumen, seguidamente pasa a un paso amplificador con el transistor BC547, del tipo NPN, en la configuración normal denominada emisor-común. Con la carga constituida por las dos resistencias en serie (2,2 K fija + 2K ajustable) colocadas entre su colector y el positivo de alimentación.

En la siguiente imagen se puede ver aislada esta parte del circuito, con las formas de onda en la entrada y la salida, observando que al ser en emisor-común, la salida estará invertida en fase respecto a la entrada.

*Paso de entrada aislado, con las formas de onda de entrada y salida*







* 2) -* La siguiente etapa es ya el Push-Pull de salida, formado por los transistores complementarios BD135 y BD136. La palabra "complementario" significa en este caso que ambos transistores son esencialmente iguales en características, con una ganancia y una potencia semejante, con la salvedad que uno de ellos es NPN (el BD135), y el otro PNP (el BD136), lo cual permitirá que la señal amplificada por el primer transistor se divida en dos semiondas, las positivas, que controlará el NPN, y las negativas que controlará el PNP.

La imagen siguiente muestra la configuración básica de un Push-Pull con transistores complementarios, con la división de semiondas y el resultado final. En esta etapa no hay ganancia de tensión ni inversión de fase, puesto que en realidad se trata de dos etapas simples en colector-común, montadas la una sobre la otra. Dicha configuración obtiene una apreciable ganancia en corriente, y es especialmente adecuada para actuar sobre la relativa baja impedancia de los altavoces de salida, que en este caso están conectados en paralelo, ya que de esta forma se obtiene una impedancia de la mitad y una potencia de salida más alta a partir del amplificador.

*Configuración básica de una etapa Push-Pull de salida, con las formas de onda correspondientes*







No obstante, en la configuración básica anterior debemos darnos cuenta de un detalle, y es que con este circuito concreto la onda de salida en bornes de los altavoces presentaría una notable distorsión en sus flancos más cercanos a la línea negra de referencia. Esta distorsión se debe a la tensión mínima de 0,6 Volts necesaria entre la Base y el Emisor de los transistores de silicio.

Por este motivo, la resistencia de carga del transistor anterior está subdividida en una resistencia fija de 2,2K y en otra variable de 2K, porque mediante esta última, que está precisamente conectada entre las dos Bases de los transistores finales, conseguiremos los 0,6+0,6=1,2 Volts necesarios para vencer el voltaje umbral de ambas bases, de esta manera, ambos transistores han de comenzar a conducir a la más mínima desviación de la señal de entrada.

Fijémonos en la imagen que viene a continuación. Con la resistencia ajustable puesta a su mínimo valor. Polarizaremos la base del transistor de entrada mediante la correcta relación entre R1 y R2, de manera que su colector se encuentre a una tensión con respecto a masa de 6 Volts, lo que equivale a 1/2 de la alimentación del circuito. Después insertaremos un miliamperímetro entre la fuente de alimentación y el circuito, y comenzaremos a ajustar la resistencia variable hasta que la intensidad llegue a 30 mA. En este punto la tensión entre la dos Bases ha de ser algo superior a 1,2 Volts y el circuito estará listo para funcionar.

*Tensiones principales y sistema de polarización de la etapa Push-Pull mediante una resistencia ajustable entre sus Bases*






==================================================================


Bien, una vez hemos visto un poco por encima el circuito de nuestro amplificador, procederemos a elegir los materiales indicados en la tabla...

*Lista de materiales:*

 1  Transistor BD-135 NPN
 1  Transistor BD-136 PNP
 1  Transistor BC-547 NPN
 2  Resistencias de 4,7 Ohms
 1  Resistencia de 2,2 K Ohms
 1  Resistencia de 100 K Ohms
 1  Resistencia de 22 K Ohms
 1  Resistencia de 100 Ohms      1  Resistencia ajustable de 2 K Ohms
 1  Condensador de poliester de 47 nF
 1  Condensador de poliester de 100 nF
 2  Condensadores electrolíticos de 22 uFaradios
 1  Condensador electrolítico de 330 uFaradios
 1  Condensador electrolítico de 1.000 uF
 1  Potenciómetro de 10 K Ohm Lineal
 2  Altavoces de 50 Ohms


...Y los montaremos de la forma que figura en el siguiente diagrama, aunque naturalmente esto es sólo una recomendación, ya que un mismo circuito siempre puede montarse de muchas formas distintas.

*Plano de montaje del circuito Push-Pull*







En este diagrama he intentado reflejar la disposición real y la forma aproximada de los componentes y las conexiones entre ellos. Los transistores que figuran en negro están montados en su lado normal (caso del BD136), mientras los que figuran en gris (BC547 y BD135) están montados en posición invertida. Las resistencias se representan en color rojo, los condensadores de poliester en amarillo y los electrolíticos en azul (observar que estos tiene polaridad). En este diagrama también vemos la forma casi redonda de la resistencia ajustable.

El montaje sobre el tablero N-ieP es clásico, siguiendo la misma estructura del diagrama anterior de disposición de componentes. En esta ocasión he utilizado 17 puntos de interconexión, ocupando aproximadamente 1/6 parte del tablero.

*Montaje del amplificador en contrafase Push-Pull, conectado a un reproductor MP-3 como fuente de sonido*







En la imagen siguiente se ve mejor la situación de los componentes. Para los cables de conexión he utilizado diversos colores, más que nada por claridad.

*Detalle del montaje, que ocupa 17 puntos de interconexión*







El montaje está finalizado y ya hemos procedido al ajuste de los 30 mA, pero antes de realizar la prueba de fuego mostraré un pequeño cambio que he realizado en el tablero. Se trata de dos pequeños "bafles" construidos con cartón de 2 mm. endurecido con pegamento Imedio. Estos "bafles" tiene la misión de aislar acusticamente la parte inferior de los altavoces para mejorar su sonoridad y respuesta en el extremo bajo. Estos improvisados "bafles" ha sido fijados con pegamento termofusible.

*Los dos "bafles" realizados en cartón endurecido, destinados a mejorar la sonoridad de los altavoces*







Y finalmente, la prueba de funcionamiento, utilizando como fuente de señal el mismo reproductor MP-3 que también utilicé en el circuito anterior ...Así suena Maná en nuestro improvisado amplificador...

*Prueba de funcionamiento de nuestro amplificador a Push-Pull*

[ame="http://youtu.be/2MeSDejedSs"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ame]


Al cabo de un rato de funcionar con una calidad más que aceptable, la intensidad de reposo se mantiene estable en 30-32 mA, aunque como es normal aumenta al ritmo de la música, sin nunca superar los 100 mA. La distorsión es muy baja y el sonido sigue limpio incluso con el mando de volumen a más de 3/4. En cuanto a los sonidos más bajos, se notan bastante reforzados por la adición de los dos "bafles".

En resumen: un montaje sencillo e interesante, tanto para pasar una tarde de domingo como para aprender algunas cosas sobre funcionamiento interno de este tipo de amplificador.  


...Hasta el siguiente montaje...


----------



## anilandro (Ene 22, 2013)

*Montajes didácticos con el N-ieP*

*Receptor de Sintonía Directa, de dos transistores, para Onda Media* 

Con este montaje cambiamos de tema, pasamos de los dos amplificadores de sonido realizados anteriormente a entrar en el mundo de la radio. El primer circuito de este tipo será un receptor básico de sólo dos transistores y sintonía directa, muy parecido a los que comenzaron a construirse hace más de ochenta años, aunque entonces eran las primeras válvulas de vacío los elementos que proveían la necesaria amplificación.

=========================================================================


A comienzos de los años 20, con el nacimiento de la radiodifusión comercial, se desarrollaron muchos tipos de receptores distintos. Los más sencillos eran los llamados de "Galena", en que el elemento detector era un simple trozo de mineral de plomo con una aguja metálica apoyada por la punta. Otro elemento importante era la bobina sintonizadora, que junto al condensador correspondiente "seleccionaba" una emisora determinada eliminado las demás.

Los aparatos de galena, muy populares hasta mediados de los años 40, tenían la ventaja que no necesitaban alimentación eléctrica de ningún tipo, pero también el problema que necesitaban una antena y una toma de tierra en condiciones y sólo podían escucharse estaciones potentes o que estuvieran cerca del receptor, de manera que para mejorar esta limitación se añadieron al circuito una o dos válvulas de vacío que con su efecto amplificador permitían escuchar estaciones más lejanas.

Nosotros vamos a construir la versión moderna de uno de estos receptores, en que la "galena" ha sido sustituida por un diodo de Germanio, y los tubos de vacío por dos pequeños transistores de pequeña señal.

*Circuito de radio-receptor de Sintonía Directa y dos transistores para Onda media*







El circuito del diagrama anterior muestra el receptor que montaremos en esta ocasión, formado por dos pasos amplificadores con un detector intercalado. De izquierda a derecha nos encontramos con los siguientes elementos:

*- 1)* La bobina L1, devanada sobre una barra de ferrita constituye la antena, y junto al condensador variable de 300 picofaradios forma el circuito de sintonía, el que nos permite seleccionar una emisora determinada y anular las demás.

*- 2)* Dicha señal pasa al transistor BF198 y sale notablemente amplificada en su colector (punto de unión de las resistencias de 470K, 10K y el condensador de 100 pF). Este paso amplifica radiofrecuencia, es decir, las ondas eléctricas de alta frecuencia que ha captado la bobina. La resistencia de 470K (470.000 Ohms) polariza la base del transistor para que en el colector haya un voltaje de entre 4 y 8 Volts, no siendo éste un factor demasiado crítico. Si utilizáramos cualquier otro transistor de distinta ganancia, probablemente deberíamos probar otros valores de resistencia de polarización, más altos o más bajos, para que se siga cumpliendo este margen.

*- 3)* La señal de radiofrecuencia pasa a través del condensador de 100 pF y llega al diodo de Germanio OA85, el cual, al conducir sólo en un sentido, "rectifica" las corriente alterna de radio y la convierte en una continua pulsante que se mueve al ritmo de la voz o la música que forma la modulación.

*- 4)* En este momento ya tenemos otro tipo de corrientes eléctricas denominadas "audiofrecuencia", porque su oscilación ya no corresponde a la frecuencia muy alta de la onda de radio recibida, sino a otras mucho más bajas del sonido que éste portaba. Estas señales de audio pasarán a través del potenciómetro de 10K, el cual servirá para controlar el volumen final, y después sigue hacia la segunda etapa amplificadora.

*- 5)* La etapa amplificadora de audio está constituida por un transistor del tipo BC547, que convertirá estas débiles señales a su entrada en corrientes más importantes que acabarán excitando las bobinas de los auriculares Omega, reproduciendo en ellos la voz o música originales. Para esta etapa sigue la mis recomendación que para la primera. Las resistencia de 100K en serie con la de 220K forma el circuito de polarización, el cual se encarga que en el colector haya una tensión en reposo de 4 a 8 volts. Si utilizáramos otro transistor u otros auriculares de distinta impedancia, deberíamos cambiar el valor de la resistencia de 220K para que la tensión de colector se mantuviera en los márgenes.

*- 6)* En la línea de alimentación superior hay un puente compuesto por cuatro condensadores y una resistencia de 470 Ohms. Este pequeño circuito constituye un filtro que elimina las influencias que el segundo transistor puede causar sobre el primero. Ya que al compartir la misma alimentación de las pilas, es fácil que cambios de consumo se traduzcan en variaciones pequeñas variaciones de la tensión, variaciones que afectarán a la ganancia del transistor de entrada y por tanto a la señal que pasa hacia el segundo transistor. La consecuencia suele ser que el circuito se pone a autooscilar, emitiendo silbidos o ruidos sincopados y dejando de recibir emisora alguna.
El hecho que en cada lado de la resistencia haya dos condensadores en paralelo, un electrolítico y uno de poliester de valor mucho más pequeño, es debido a que el primero amortiguará con eficacia las oscilaciones de tensión más grandes y de baja frecuencia, pero por sus características de impedancia apenas tendrá efecto sobre las oscilaciones rápidas de muy alta frecuencia, trabajo del que se encargará el más pequeño, de 10 nanoFaradios.   

=========================================================================


* Los materiales*

Para comenzar con el montaje acudiremos a nuestra caja de materiales. Todos los componentes son habituales; 2 transistores, 1 diodo, 7 resistencias, siete condensadores de poliester, 4 condensadores electrolíticos y dos de los componentes montado de forma fija en el panel, el condensador variable que como ya hemos dicho utilizaremos como elemento de sintonía y uno de los potenciómetros de 10 K (10.000 Ohms) que servirá de control de volumen. Aparte de todo lo anterior, está la bobina de antena, que vamos a construir nosotros mismos, y los auriculares de alta o media impedancia que necesitaremos comprar o haber fabricado anteriormente con cápsulas de telefonía.

La lista completa de materiales utilizados en este montaje, es la que figura a continuación:

*Lista de materiales:*

 1  Bobina-antena de ferrita para Onda media
 1  Transistor BF-198 NPN
 1  Transistor BC-547 NPN
 1  Diodo de Germanio OA85 
 1  Resistencia de 470 Ohms (amarillo-violeta-marrón)
 1  Resistencia de 10 K (marrón-negro-naranja)
 2  Resistencias de 47 K (amarillo-violeta-naranja)
 1  Resistencia de 100 K (marrón-negro-amarillo)
 1  Resistencia de 220 K (rojo-rojo-amarillo)
 1  Resistencia de 470 K (amarillo-violeta-amarillo)
 1  Condensador de 50 pF
 1  Condensador de 100 pF
 2  Condensadores de 2,2 nF
 2  Condensador de 10 nF
 1  Condensador de 470 nF
 1  Condensador electrolítico de 2,2 uF
 1  Condensador de 330 uF
 1  Condensador de 1000 uF
 1  Potenciómetro de 10 K Lineal (fijo en panel)
 1  Condensador variable de 300 pF (fijo en panel)
 1  Auriculares de alta impedancia

=========================================================================


*Algunos elementos especiales*


* La bobina de antena* 

La bobina de antena será fácil de fabricar. Primeramente haremos una forma de cartón, cortando un rectángulo de cartulina de 3,5 x 12 cm. que enrollaremos de forma algo holgada sobre una barra de ferrita de 1 cm de diámetro por 15 de longitud. La ferrita puede comprarse en cualquier tienda de recambios de electrónica o, como en mi caso, conseguirla en le desguace de alguna radio a transistores en mal estado.

La ferrita actúa de núcleo para la bobina, multiplicando varias veces su autoinducción. La ferrita es una mezcla de óxidos metálicos a los que se le ha dado forma de barra por el proceso de sinterización, es decir, por compresión mecánica a muy altas presiones. La ventaja de la ferrita sobre el típico núcleo metálico de acero al silicio utilizado en transformadores de alimentación, estriba en que tiene una buena permeabilidad magnética y a la vez evita las grandes pérdidas que provocan los núcleos metálicos a altas frecuencias, y por eso es utilizada en circuitos de radio.

Bien, una vez la cartulina haya adquirido forma de espiral, la enrollaremos de nuevo pero introduciendo entre capa y capa una pequeña cantidad de pegamento Imedio, de secado rápido, siempre tomando precauciones para que no se cole entre la cartulina y el núcleo de ferrita.   

*Núcleo de cartulina y bobina de sintonía de 60 espiras, devanada sobre una barra de ferrita*












Quince minutos más tarde, una vez seco el pegamento, procederemos a devanar la bobina. Para ello utilizaremos hilo esmaltado de 0,3 mm. de diámetro y enrollaremos 60 espiras sobre el núcleo de cartón. Para sujetar el hilo en el inicio y el final, con una aguja de coser, simplemente perforaremos dos agujeros separados un par de milímetros, pasando los extremos terminales por su interior de forma que quede sujeto.

Las bobinas de núcleo de aire pueden calcularse con un pequeño margen de error mediante fórmulas y tablas adecuadas, pero en las de núcleo magnético necesitaríamos además saber la permeabilidad concreta de la ferrita que estamos utilizando, e incluso así es muy probable que la precisión de los resultados dejara mucho que desear. Por este motivo he ido por la vía rápida probando primeramente con 70 espiras. Después he conectado dicha bobina al condensador variable del panel N-iep y utilizando un vetusto instrumento autoconstruido denominado Dip-Meter he podido medir la frecuencia de resonancia. 

*Utilizando un Dip-Meter se puede comprobar la frecuencia de resonancia de la bobina asociada al condensador variable del panel N-iep*







Las primeras mediciones de indican un margen que se sale demasiado por el extremo bajo de la Onda Media, que se considera entre 530 y 1.600 Kilohercios (0,53 a 1,6 Mhz). Por este motivo bajo el devanado a sesenta espiras y moviendo el botón del condensador variable puedo conseguir desde 510 a 1.550 Khz, lo cual está bastante bien para el circuito que vamos a montar.

=========================================================================


*Los auriculares de alta impedancia*

La radio capta a través de la antena una señal de radiofrecuencia modulada en amplitud (en otra ocasión explicaremos el significado de este concepto) y la convierte en corrientes eléctricas variables que siguen el ritmo de la voz y la la música, pero para que podamos oírlo será necesario un elemento que convierta estos cambios eléctricos en ondas acústicas en el aire. Si nuestro receptor dispusiera de un amplificador de más potencia (y por tanto más complejo y con más componentes), posiblemente conectaríamos uno de los altavoces montados en el panel N-ieP, pero como en este montaje predomina la sencillez y el bajo consumo, la potencia de audio disponible será escasa y deberemos utilizar auriculares. 

*Los auriculares de alta impedancia Omega, antiguos pero de excelente sensibilidad*












Este tipo de auriculares son llamados de membrana y están compuestos interiormente por un imán en forma de "U" que tiene en cada una de sus partes verticales sendas bobinas con muchos centenares de espiras de hilo esmaltado muy fino, formando un conjunto que puede denominarse "electroimán polarizado magnéticamente".
Sobre el entrehierro que forma los extremos de la "U", pero separada unas pocas décimas de milímetro, se dispone una fina membrana de acero que al verse afectada por el campo magnético del electroimán se verá atraída y se doblará ligeramente hacia adentro, aunque sin llegar a tocarlo.

En el momento que nosotros hagamos circular una corriente de audiofrecuencia por el interior de las bobinas, se producirá un campo magnético variable que se sumará o restará al campo fijo creado por el imán, aumentando o disminuyendo el campo total y por tanto deformando más o menos la membrana de acero, cuya superficie se moverá siguiendo el ritmo de la señal de audio de entrada, y creando por tanto ondas sonoras junto a nuestro oídos.

Los auriculares de este tipo no pueden considerarse de muy alta fidelidad, puesto que el movimiento de su membrana es tan pequeño que apenas pueden reproducir sonidos graves. A la vez, la inercia de la propia masa del elemento móvil impedirá que se reproduzcan sonidos muy agudos, pero en cambio será excelente para sonidos medios entre 300 y 3.000 ciclos, que es el registro normal de la voz humana, extendiéndose también entre 200 y 5.000, aunque ya con una importante atenuación.

Los auriculares de membrana se utilizaron desde finales del siglo XIX hasta bien entrados los años 70, y pese a las limitaciones fueron especialmente adecuados para reproducir las señales muy débiles de los receptores no amplificados como los de galena, de los receptores populares de bajo precio de los años 20 y 30, e incluso de algunos de alta calidad, como los receptores "de comunicaciones", algunos de los cuales no disponían de altavoz.

Para esta función interesaba que su impedancia fuera lo más alta posible pero que a la vez su resistencia se mantuviera en bajos valores razonables, lo cual le confería lo que en electrónica se llama un buen "Q", o Factor de Calidad.

Ya dije en una página anterior dedicada a componentes que dispongo de varios tipos distintos de auriculares; unos excelentes Omega de membrana que voy a utilizar en esta ocasión, que teniendo una resistencia de 4.000 Ohms, su impedancia real a 1.000 Hercios alcanza los 9.000. Tengo también otro de membrana de 1.400 Ohms de impedancia y un par más construidos por mí con cápsulas telefónicas de menor impedancia, aunque estos son de un tipo distinto denominado "electrodinámico".

En la siguiente imagen puede verse la sencillez interna de un auricular de este tipo. En este caso se trata del Omega de 4.000/9.000 Ohms. Aquí son visibles los extremos del imán en forma de "U" y las dos bobinas que forman el electroimán. La membrana de acero está abajo a la derecha, junto a la tapa de la caja de baquelita que va enroscada al cuerpo superior.

*Interior de un auricular de membrana Omega*






=========================================================================


*Los blindajes de alta frecuencia*

Cuando se montan circuitos tradicionales sobre placas de pista de cobre siempre se procura que las pistas correspondientes a la masa tengan la mayor superficie posible, porque ello añade estabilidad de funcionamiento, y si los circuitos son de radiofrecuencia suelen protegerse además con blindajes metálicos adicionales, ya que a las frecuencias típicas de radio el efecto de las capacidades y las inducciones aumenta de forma considerable y pueden causar realimentaciones en otras partes del circuito.

En la construcción del N-ieP ya dispusimos de pistas de masa de cinta de cobre de una extensión considerable, pero incluso así debemos ser especialmente cuidadosos con los montajes de radio, ya que por la naturaleza neutra del tablero y el propio método de montaje es fácil que se manifiesten capacidades parásitas, como que también los efectos de inducción entre hilos largos o demasiado próximos.

Para ayudar a eliminar estos inconvenientes fabricaremos varios "blindajes de quita y pon" con cartulina y cinta de aluminio adhesiva. Estos "bindajes" disponen en sus esquinas de agujeros distantes múltiplos de 2 cm, a igual que los agujeros del tablero de montaje, de manera que pueden ser sujetados en la parte de abajo con varios de los clips y muelles que utilizamos para los conectar los componentes, y que después, en la parte superior conectaremos a masa con uno o varios puentes de hilo de cobre.

*Varios blindajes de cartulina forrada por una cara con papel de aluminio adhesivo, y uno de ellos instalado en la parte baja del tablero*











=========================================================================


* El montaje*

La disposición de elementos sobre el tablero seguirá en los posible el esquema teórico anterior. En el siguiente Plano de Montaje podemos ver la disposición física de los componentes, recordando que las resistencias son de color rojo, los condensadores de poliester y similares en amarillo, los condensadores electrolíticos en azul, y los transistores en negro. 

También podemos ver la antena de ferrita con sus bobina de 60 espiras, el diodo de germanio OA-85, que refleja su forma real semitrasparente, y una imagen reducida de los auriculares Omega.

*Plano de montaje del Receptor de Sintonía Directa, de dos transistores, para Onda Media*







Estos planos los realizo con el Photoshop a partir de la distribución real de los componentes sobre el tablero, aunque a veces me encuentro con el problema que entonces apenas me queda espacio físico para dibujar el componente, cuyos gráficos he tenido que reducir ya varias veces para conseguir que quepan todos.

El montaje real no ha tenido más problemas. Como se ve en la imagen siguiente, también ocupa una pequeña parte del espacio disponible en el N-ieP, utilizando 14 puntos de conexión más los dos correspondientes a los soportes de la antena de ferrita, que he sujetado con clips plásticos obtenidos del desguace de viejos monitores de ordenador.

*Montaje real sobre el N-ieP del Receptor a Sintonía Directa, de dos transistores*







La antena de ferrita la hemos situado horizontalmente al resto, pero eso es sólo porque al tener características direccionales, las principales emisoras las recibo en esta posición. Si fuera más adecuado colocarla verticalmente al lado de los componentes, tampoco habría mayor problema. También vemos que los auriculares Omega se conectan a la salida del circuito mediante sus propios pinzas de cocodrilo.

*Detalle ampliado del montaje*







Pese a su sencillez, el rendimiento de este montaje sólo puedo calificarlo de sorprendente, con un buen volumen de audición y un consumo que apenas llega a los 2 miliAmperios, con lo cual las pilas del tablero podrían alcanzar perfectamente para varios cientos de horas de audición, e incluso podría alimentarse con una pequeña placa solar de las que mueven algunos juguetes. 

Y tras todo lo dicho sólo queda mostrar el sorprendente funcionamiento de este montaje, que funciona incluso sin ayuda de una antena exterior, recibiendo durante todo el día bastantes estaciones de radio situadas a más de 200 Kilómetros de la isla en donde vivo. Naturalmente, la salida es a través de auriculares, para esta filmación necesitaré la ayuda de un pequeño amplificador auxiliar para que el sonido pueda ser captado por la cámara.

*Prueba de funcionamiento de nuestro sencillo receptor de Onda Media*

[ame=http://youtu.be/hK0fDQSL28c]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ame]


...Hasta el siguiente montaje...


----------



## anilandro (Ene 25, 2013)

*Montajes Didácticos con el N-ieP*

*Receptor Reflex de uno y dos transistores, para Onda Media*
=================================================================


El tema de los receptores de radio da para mucho, porque desde los primitivos sistemas de cohesor de finales del siglo XIX hasta los modernos superheterodinos de triple conversión se han desarrollado multitud de circuitos con características perfeccionadas para conseguir más sensibilidad, economía o calidad. Los receptores Reflex pertenecen a los primeros tiempos de la radio, cuando los componentes eran caros y era prioritario economizar, y para ello se buscaron ingeniosos sistemas que permitían extraer todas las posibilidades de la sencillez, como hemos hecho nosotros en este nuevo montaje con el NieP


Al hablar de radio, la palabra "Receptor" nos indica directamente a qué nos estamos refiriendo, pero si le añadimos "Reflex" nos puede entrar la duda. "Reflex" o "Reflejo" puede significar cualquier cosa, una señal que se refleje y rebote o que pase dos veces por el mismo sitio, como ocurre en este caso, aunque con ciertas puntualizaciones.

Antes hemos dicho que el Reflex era un receptor económico, y el motivo es que conseguía algo que parece imposible, que una señal pase dos veces a través de un sólo paso amplificador y de forma simultánea pero sin afectarse a sí misma. El siguiente diagrama muestra el funcionamiento de este concepto, que explicaremos a continuación.

*Paso y proceso de la señal en un receptor Reflex*







*1) -* La antena de ferrita capta la señal de radio de una emisora en concreto, que es seleccionada de entre todas las demás por el efecto de resonancia de la bobina L1 y el condensador variable C1, y la convierte en una corriente alterna de la misma frecuencia y de amplitud proporcional (que representamos en rojo).

*2) -* Esta corriente o señal de alta frecuencia atraviesa sin problemas el condensador C2 de 50 picoFaradios, que a estas frecuencias presenta una baja impedancia de paso. La señal se conduce hacia la base del transistor, puesto que no puede desviarse a través de la resistencia de polarización, de alto valor, ni tampoco a través del choque de radiofrecuencia 1 (CHRF 1), de 6 miliHenrios, ya que al contrario del condensador, a estas frecuencias presenta una impedancia notablemente alta.

*3) -* El transistor amplifica la señal, que en esta configuración de emisor común, sale amplificada (digámoslo así) a través del colector, donde se encuentra con otra encrucijada formada por un condensador y un segundo choque de radiofrecuencia.

*4) -* Como la señal sigue siendo de alta frecuencia y no puede pasar a través del choque, se desvía hacía el condensador C3, lo atraviesa y es rectificada por el diodo de Germanio D1. Seguidamente, el condensador C4 filtra la señal resultante y recupera la envolvente de modulación, es decir, la palabra o la música (señal que representamos en azul).

*5) -* Ahora ya tenemos una señal de baja frecuencia (audiofrecuencia), la cual atravesará el condensador C5 de alta capacidad y también sin dificultad el choque CHRF1, que presenta ahora una baja impedancia. Como no puede irse a través de C2 a causa de su baja capacidad, vuelve a entrar en el transistor y se amplifica de nuevo.

*6) -* Una vez la audiofrecuencia sale por el colector, sigue por el camino más fácil, atravesando el choque Nº2 y alcanzando los auriculares de alta impedancia, que convierten las corrientes en sonido (representado en verde).  

=================================================================


* El montaje del receptor Reflex de un transistor*

Los circuitos "Reflex" pueden adoptar algunas variantes, pero de todas la que he probado, la mejor, más estable y con más ganancia ha sido precisamente la del diagrama anterior. Así que asignaremos los valores adecuados y procedemos a montarlo según el siguiente circuito.

*Circuito definitivo del receptor "Reflex" de un transistor y escucha por auriculares*







Casi todos los componentes son ya habituales de los anteriores montajes, la misma antena de ferrita con la bobina de 60 espiras, los auriculares de alta impedancia y las resistencias y condensadores. Pero esta vez añadiremos los dos choques de radiofrecuencia (CHRF) de 6 miliHenrios que obtuve del desguace de una fuente conmutada y que podemos ver en la siguiente imagen.

*Inductancias de 6 mH, como choques de radiofrecuencia*







Lista de materiales:

   1 Bobina-antena de ferrita para Onda media
   1 Transistor BF-198 NPN
   1 Diodo de Germanio OA85 
   1  Resistencias de 47 K
   1 Resistencia de 470 K
   2 Condensadores de 50 pF
   2  Condensadores de 2,2 nF
   1  Condensador de 10 nF
   1  Condensador de 470 nF
   1  Condensador de 1000 uF
   1  Condensador variable de 300 pF (fijo en panel)
   2  Choques de Radiofrecuencia de 6 mH
   1  Auriculares de alta impedancia


El plano de montaje sigue en lo posible el esquema teórico, quedando como muestra a continuación.
Aquí he cambiado algunos gráficos respecto a los planos de trabajos anteriores, haciéndolos más pequeños para que el conjunto sea más claro. Las resistencias se representan en rojo, los condensadores de poliester en amarillo, los electrolíticos en azul y las inductancias que hacen de choque en verde.

*Plano de montaje del radio-receptor Reflex de un transistor, para Onda media*







Los gráficos de los transistores siguen siendo negros, pero de tamaño mucho más reducido y sin las letras E-B-C que indican el Emisor, la Base y el Colector. Ahora sólo están indicadas con los colores Verde (Emisor), Amarillo (Base) y Azul (Colector). La leyenda de la parte baja a la derecha de la imagen indica también la polaridad del diodo de Germanio.

Una vez establecida la disposición de los componentes el montaje apenas dura diez minutos. Le doy al interruptor y el receptor comienza a sonar al instante.

*Montaje del receptor de un transistor*







La selectividad es buena, comparable a la del montaje anterior del circuito de sintonía directa. Sobre este tema se puede decir que depende bastante del "Q" de la bobina, también llamado Factor de Calidad, que se ve afectado por el tipo de hilo y la naturaleza del núcleo. Sin duda podríamos haber mejorado el "Q" con una bobina de más diámetro, con núcleo de aire y utilizando el llamado Hilo de Litz, que está formado por un entorchado de muchos hilos de poco diámetro, aislados entre ellos. Este hilo es especialmente adecuado para alta frecuencia ya que presenta menos pérdidas internas por Corrientes de Foucauld y más superficie total, que es donde se mueven mayormente las corriente de tales frecuencias. Pero en conjunto la respuesta de esta sencilla bobina, muy fácil de construir, es satisfactorio.

En cuanto a la sensibilidad, es también comparable al circuito anterior, pero de dos transistores. La audición a través de los auriculares es cómoda y con un volumen aceptable. En este circuito no he incorporado potenciómetro de volumen, ya que raramente la señal de salida resultará incómoda, y además es posible disminuirla desintonizando un poco la estación o girando la antena en relación a su dirección geográfica.   

*Detalle del montaje del Reflex de un transistor* 







En el detalle del montaje se observa mejor la colocación y conexionado de los 10 componentes añadidos, aunque hay cinco más no visibles como filtros de alimentación en la parte alta del tablero. Los auriculares están conectados simplemente con pequeñas pinzas de cocodrilo, y de desearlo sería posible efectuar el montaje fijo de este circuito en una caja de reducidas dimensiones. 

=================================================================


*El montaje del receptor Reflex de dos transistores*

El siguiente montaje es una evolución natural del anterior, el mismo Reflex pero añadiendo un paso amplificador para poder escuchar la voz y la música a través de altavoz.

En este caso hemos conectado los altavoces en serie para subir la impedancia a 124 Ohms y no cargar excesivamente el transistor de salida, que es un BC 547, es decir, un tipo fabricado para tratar con señales pequeñas y medianas y que no puede soportar grandes corrientes, especialmente si está montado al aire, sin ningún tipo de refrigeración.

El circuito amplificador muestra una disposición clásica en "Emisor-común" y está polarizado en clase A. La resistencia de emisor, de 470 Ohms limita la máxima corriente que puede pasar, y a la vez, para que no afecte demasiado a la ganancia, esta desacoplada (puenteada sólo para la señal variable de sonido), mediante un condensador electrolítico de 330 uF.

*Circuito definitivo del receptor Reflex de dos transistores y escucha a través de altavoz*







En el paso final pueden verse dos condensadores de poliester, uno de 50 pF (picoFaradios) y otro de 2,2 nanoFaradios (nF) que efectúan dos funciones distintas. Por una parte corrigen la respuesta en frecuencia del amplificador para que el sonido sea menos agudo y más agradable, y de la otra me evitan ciertos problemas de inestabilidad del circuito que se causan por tener conexiones demasiado largas, como por ejemplo las existentes entre los dos altavoces, o las correspondientes a las dos líneas de alimentación de los pasos, que van hasta el positivo.

En el circuito Reflex de estrada también se han efectuado algunos pocos cambios. Los auriculares se han sustituido por una resistencia de 4,7 K, casi del mismo valor que el bobinado de los auriculares, y en paralelo con el mismo se ha conectado el potenciómetro de 10 K Lineal, que utilizaremos como control de volumen. Observar que en este caso el volumen máximo se conseguirá cuando el cursor deslizante esté en su parte baja, pegado a la salida del choque de radiofrecuencia, y el volumen mínimo estando en la parte alta, unido a la línea de alimentación de +12 volts, que pese a tener esta tensión continua, a nivel de señal alterna (en este caso de audiofrecuencia) está unida a la masa a través de los condensadores de filtro de 300 y 1000 uF.

La lista de materiales de este segundo montaje es la siguiente:

*Lista de materiales:*

 1 Bobina-antena de ferrita para Onda media
 1 Transistor BF-198 NPN
 1 Transistor BC-547 NPN
 1 Diodo de Germanio OA85 
 2 Resistencias de 470
 1 Resistencia de 4,7 K
 2 Resistencias de 47 K
 1 Resistencia de 470 K
 3 Condensadores de 50 pF
 2 Condensadores de 2,2 nF
 2 Condensadores de 10 nF
 2 Condensador de 470 nF
 1 Condensador de 330 uF
 1 Condensador de 1000 uF
 1 Condensador variable de 300 pF (fijo en panel)
 2 Choques de Radiofrecuencia de 6 mH
 1 Auriculares de alta impedancia


Para el montaje mantendremos el circuito anterior y lo ampliaremos con los componentes del segundo paso. A la vez, se modifica el filtro de alimentación para separar un poco los dos pasos. En total utilizaremos 18 puntos de conexión añadidos a los 11 fijos de la línea de alimentación, de los dos altavoces, del potenciómetro de volumen y del condensador variable de sintonía.

*Plano de montaje del radio-receptor Reflex de dos transistores, para Onda media*







El montaje definitivo de este receptor demuestra un buen comportamiento selectivo, buen volumen y poca distorsión. El consumo total no llega a los 20 mA, la mayoría proveniente del paso de salida de sonido, que al trabajar en clase A obliga a dejar una alta corriente de reposo para reducir la distorsión.

*Montaje del receptor de dos transistores*







En este montaje he tenido algunos problemas de realimentaciones, siendo algo sensible la posición del choque de radiofrecuencia situado en el colector del BF198, tal vez por la proximidad de la antena de ferrita. No obstante, tanteando un poco no es difícil encontrar una posición en que no afecta en absoluto.

El motivo de esta "sensibilidad" es precisamente haber buscado la mayor ganancia posible de las señales de radiofrecuencia y audiofrecuencia, porque si se hubieran elegido una configuración algo más estable, para conseguir atacar los altavoces habría sido necesario al menos un paso transistorizado adicional.

*Detalle del montaje del Reflex de dos transistores*







En los montajes que hemos realizado hasta ahora hemos utilizado distintos tipos de condensadores. Están por ejemplo los electrolíticos, normalmente de capacidades superiores al microfaradio, que están polarizados, es decir, tienen terminal positivo y terminal negativo, cuya polaridad ha de respetarse para mantener la integridad del componente. Y están también otros tipos de menor capacidad y no polarizados, fabricados con diversos tipos de polímero plástico como dieléctrico. Entre estos últimos tipos, nosotros utilizaremos normalmente los de dieléctrico de poliester y los llamados Styroflex, de estireno, válidos para radiofrecuencia por su alta estabilidad frente a la temperatura, aunque para simplificar, en las descripciones nos referiremos a todos ellos como "de poliester".

Este receptor lo he tenido funcionado durante horas con un rendimiento excelente, e incluso he encontrado en mi mesa de montaje una posición relativamente inmune a las interferencias que me afectan, lo cual siempre anima a continuar trabajando con este tipo de circuitos.

En fin, tras este último apunte pasemos a la habitual demostración de funcionamiento en forma de vídeo, cuya calidad espero que en algún momento pueda alcanzar un nivel aceptable sin que el tamaño del archivo se dispare.

*Prueba de funcionamiento de nuestro sencillo receptor Reflex, en la versión de dos transistores y escucha por altavoz*

[ame=http://youtu.be/fHoso0eyCW8]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ame]


  ...Hasta el siguiente montaje...


----------



## anilandro (Ene 28, 2013)

*Montajes Didácticos con el N-ieP

Receptor Regenerativo de uno y dos transistores, para Onda Media 

*Al comienzo de la segunda década del siglo XX, cuando los receptores equipados con las primeras e inestables válvulas de vacío estaban dando sus primeros balbuceos, un joven ingeniero electrotécnico estadounidense llamado Edwin Amstrong patentó un interesante circuito que con sólo una lámpara conseguía captar estaciones telegráficas débiles y lejanas. Este circuito no sólo conseguía una alta sensibilidad con un reducido número de componentes, sino que también solucionaba de raíz el que había sido el gran problema de los receptores de T.S.H. de entonces, la falta de selectividad, que mezclaba la señales de las estaciones próximas en frecuencia hasta el punto que sus mensajes no podían entenderse...*

======================================================


*En 1910, dos técnicos de la empresa californiana de comunicaciones Federal Telegraph que estaban investigando el Audión de Lee de Forest, descubrieron un hecho intrigante, y fue que esta extraña lámpara de tres electrodos tenía la facultad de amplificar de forma proporcional las señales eléctricas. Este fenómeno sorprendió no sólo a los dos investigadores, sino también al propio De Forest, que desde su patente en 1907 la había calificado solamente como un "detector sensible", y a este efecto la utilizó a partir de ese año en los receptores que construyó para las marina americana.
Como fuera, el Audión, bautizado de forma generalista como "triodo", representó la primera oportunidad de aumentar la sensibilidad real de los receptores habituales en las estaciones radiotelegráficas de entonces, como eran los basados en diversos tipos de detectores a cristal de galena o carborundum, los electrolíticos de Fessenden o los magnéticos de Marconi.A partir de este importante descubrimiento comenzaron a desarrollarse unos voluminosos receptores denominados de Radiofrecuencia Sintonizada, en que varios módulos amplificadores en serie, sintonizados todos ellos a la misma frecuencia, permitían recibir trasmisiones más débiles y separarlas algo más del maremagnun de señales que competían por ocupar el estrecho espacio radioléctrico.Y fue precisamente en este momento en que llegó a oídos de los técnicos que un joven ingeniero estadounidense llamado Edwin Amstrong conseguía resultados parecidos utilizando una sola lámpara, pudiendo escuchar incluso estaciones europeas con una claridad y selectividad excelente.*

Edwin H. Amstrong con uno de sus receptores posteriores a 1918







El primer receptor Regenerativo o "a Reacción" de Amstrong, en 1914







*El circuito de Amstrong se llamó "Regenerativo" o a "Reacción", y basaba su funcionamiento en un oscilador realimentado cuya ganancia había sido ajustada un poco por debajo del punto de enganche, ya que en este momento las semiondas positivas de la señal provocaban la oscilación mientras que las negativas la detenían. Esta particularidad provocaba dos efectos positivos para la recepción, el primero que la sensibilidad resultaba enormemente aumentada con respecto a un receptor con un sólo paso amplificador, y en la otra que se producía un fenómeno de desamortiguamiento del circuito LC principal, con el consiguiente aumento del Q o Factor de Calidad, y en consecuencia una notable mejora de la sintonía respecto al mismo circuito trabajando en modo pasivo.*

Detalles de la patente de Amstrong de 1914







*Esta configuración tenía además ventajas adicionales, ya que aumentando un poco la realimentación se producía un batido con la señal recibida, y entonces era capaz de detectar no sólo la modulación en amplitud, sino también las ondas continuas de los emisores de arco de Poulsen y de los alternadores Alexanderson, cuya señal era mucho más pura y de banda más estrecha que los habituales equipos de chispa, que en aquel tiempo eran los más difundidos. Tenemos entonces que este tipo de receptores eran a la vez simples y sencillos, pero no todo iban a ser ventajas, ya que por su propio principio de funcionamiento radiaba algo de señal a través de la antena y podía causar interferencias a otros receptores próximos. En la recepción añadía además una cierta cantidad de ruido blanco en forma de un incómodo soplido, especialmente en ausencia de señal o con señales débiles, y a todo ello se sumaba que el punto de realimentación era necesario ajustarlo para cada estación. Estos motivos hicieron que para estaciones profesionales tales circuitos fueran sustituidos en pocos años por el más perfecto superheterodino y su uso quedara reducido a receptores comerciales de bajo precio, sector donde sí disfrutó de una gran popularidad durante más de treinta años.En este nuevo montaje con el N-ieP vamos a reproducir dos receptores de este tipo, aunque naturalmente con semiconductores en vez de lámparas, con circuitos más modernos y casi los mismos componentes que ya hemos utilizado anteriormente. *

======================================================


El receptor Regenerativo de un transistor

*A igual que ya hicimos con el anterior Receptor Reflex, el Regenerativo lo montaremos en dos versiones, la primera de un transistor y escucha por auricular, y la segunda de dos transistores y escucha por altavoz.El circuito de un transistor será más sencillo que su equivalente "Reflex". En su diseño utilizaremos el habitual BF198 polarizado con las resistencias de 470 K y 47 K. La primera de ellas, indicada como R1 podrá ser variada para que la tensión entre el colector del transistor y masa sea de entre 4 y 8 volts, límites que pueden sobrepasarse si utilizamos unos auriculares con una resistencia en continua mucho mayor o menor que los Omega de 4.000 Ohms.En el esquema que viene a continuación observamos un conjunto de tres bobinas acopladas. La L1 es la de sintonía, que junto al condensador variable de 300 pF establecerá qué emisora vamos a recibir, la bobina L2 es la de realimentación, que creará el efecto Regenerativo o de Reacción y la bobina L3 es la de antena, que aportará las señales de radio que deseamos escuchar.*

Circuito del receptor Regenerativo de un transistor para escucha a través de auriculares







Lista de materiales para este montaje:

 1 Bobina triple en "alas de mariposa" (según indicaciones)
 1 Transistor BF-198 NPN
 1 Resistencia de 470 K
 1 Resistencia de 47 K
 1 Condensador de 50 pF
 2 Condensadores de 10 nF
 1 Condensador de 1000 uF
 1 Condensador variable de 300 pF (fijo en panel)
 1 Auriculares de alta impedancia

*Sobre el uso de este especial conjunto de bobinas, diremos que en un Regenerativo a transistores hay distintas maneras de ajustar la ganancia correcta del circuito detector. En algunos diseños se utiliza un condensador variable que desvía a masa una parte de la radiofrecuencia presente en el colector y por tanto al no alcanzar la bobina L2 de acoplo, cesa la oscilación. Otra manera es casi la contraria y consistiría en sustituir el condensador de desacoplo de 10 nF en paralelo con los auriculares por el condensador variable, de manera que a bajas capacidades la radiofrecencia se viera "frenada" por la alta impedancia del auricular y tampoco circulara a través de L2, frenando la oscilación. En otros casos también se utiliza un potenciómetro para cambiar la tensión de polarización del transistor o incluso la propia de alimentación del circuito, pero personalmente prefiero una bobina especial de acoplo variable denominada de "Alas de Mariposa", muy típica de los primeros tiempos de la radio, de una estética atrayente y cuya descripción comenzaremos sin demora.*

======================================================


  Construcción de la bobina triple de "Alas de Mariposa"

*Hace un par de años, cuando realicé los primeros montajes regenerativos con lámparas de vacío ya me di cuenta de la dificultad de sintonizar correctamente las emisoras a lo largo de una banda tan extensa como es la Onda Media, cuya frecuencia más alta es como tres veces la más baja. Este margen provoca que los acoplos electromagnéticos entre bobinas tengan tal variación que en un punto puedan resultar insuficientes y en el otro excesivas.
Además, no solamente es crítico el acoplo de la bobina de realimentación, sino también el de antena provoca grandes cambios en el amortiguamiento de la bobina de sintonía, afectando a la ganancia conjunta y por tanto a la realimentación.Por este motivo ya en aquellos montajes me decidí a construir una bobina de triple de "Alas de Mariposa". Esta bobina está formada en realidad por tres bobinados distintos, el central, que normalmente corresponde al circuito de sintonía, y dos laterales móviles respecto a la primera, que corresponden una de ellas a la bobina de antena y la otra a la de realimentación.Este conjunto de bobinas lo construiremos con materiales tan corrientes como cartulina de 1 mm. de grosor, del tipo que se usa para encuadernar hojas DIN-A4 con muelle o canutillo, y pegamento Araldit. No obstante, antes de comenzar con esta parte, fabricaremos los ejes que permitirán ajustarlas:*

1)* Primero tomaremos el cable eléctrico rígido y aislado de 2,5 mm. de grosor, del tipo utilizado en instalaciones eléctricas y cortaremos dos trozos de 15 cm, que enderezaremos lo más posible. Realizando después cuatro marcas con rotulador permanente a partir del extremo izquierdo. Las marcas estarán a 1 cm, 4 cm, 5 cm. y 10 cm.*
2)* A continuación, con una cuchilla afilada y siempre desde el extremo izquierdo, haremos cortes en círculo que sólo afecten al aislamiento del cable sobre las tres primeras marcas.
*3)* Ahora extraeremos los tres trozos de aislante de la izquierda que han quedado sueltos por el corte. Estos trozos tendrán las longitudes de 1 cm, 3 cm y 1 cm.  Dejaremos fuera el de 3 cm y volveremos a colocar los dos de 1 cm en su sitio, con lo cual, ahora el cable mostrará 3 cm. de cobre limpio.*
4)* A 10 centímetros del mismo extremo doblaremos el cable con su funda aislante en un ángulo de 60 ó 70º, que actuará como brazo de palanca para mover la bobina.
*5) *Estos dos trozos de aislante de 1 cm. serán los "casquillos de fricción" del eje que pegaremos con Araldit a los futuros soportes, mientras que la parte de cobre desnudo será la que se pegue al extremo bajo de la forma de la bobina, que de esta manera podrá ser ajustada manualmente.*

Fabricación del eje y mando de ajuste de las bobinas laterales con cable rígido de 2,5 mm.







*El despiece y las medidas de las diversas partes de las bobinas pueden obtenerse pulsando sobre la imagen siguiente, que accede a una plantilla de tamaño real que una vez impresa se utilizará para marcar y cortar las formas necesarias.*







Enlace a la plantilla a tamaño normal: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5592203/Textos/iep-203.jpg 

La plantilla contiene:

1)* La forma A para la bobina fija central (de la que cortaremos una).

*2)* La forma B de refuerzos laterales (de las que cortaremos dos), que pegaremos a ambos lados de A, haciendo coincidir el punto de la parte superior con el centro de la circunferencia. A la vez, doblaremos 90º hacia a fuera los 3 últimos centímetros, de forma que ambos refuerzos quedarán en forma de doble "L".*

3)* La forma C (de la que cortaremos una) se pegará como refuerzo en la parte baja de la doble "L".

*4)* La forma D (de la que cortaremos dos) para las dos bobinas ajustables.

*5)* La forma E (de las que cortaremos cuatro) como refuerzo lateral para las bobinas ajustables, que pegaremos sobre D, haciendo coincidir los centros y observando estas formas sobresalen 3 mm. en la parte inferior de la D.*

6)* La forma F (de las que cortaremos cuatro) pegadas dos a dos y después de haberles taladrado dos agujeros de 4 mm. en los puntos marcados, formarán los soportes verticales de los ejes que hemos fabricado antes.

*7)* Observemos que las formas de las bobinas tienen cada una de ellas 5 cortes de 2 cm. separados 72º, cuya utilidad veremos a continuación.
Algo que no hemos dicho de esta bobina de "Alas de Mariposa" es que los bobinados independientes podrían ser de distintas formas, como la convencional en forma de cilindro o anillo, o como un tipo muy utilizado en los principios de la radio que se llamaba "Fondo de Cesta", y que se basa en una forma de devanar el hilo que recuerda el trenzado de los fondos de las cestas de mimbre.*

Devanado de una bobina en "Fondo de Cesta"







*La manera de devanar la bobina será ir pasando el hilo a través de cada corte de manera alternativa, en el primer corte del frontal al trasero y al siguiente del trasero al frontal, observando como al acabar la primera espira solamente la mitad de ella será visible en los sectores alternos de una cara de la bobina, ya que en el resto de sectores el hilo pasará por la otra cara. Y sin embargo, como el número de divisiones es impar, ocurrirá que a cada nueva espira el hilo pasará por el lado del sector que en la anterior dejó libre, dando la falsa sensación que en realidad tenemos una bobina distinta en cada cara.El motivo de confeccionar una bobina de esta manera no es sólo estético, sino que en primer lugar se consigue una bobina muy plana, prácticamente helicoidal, lo cual le otorga una elevada autoinducción, y que al estar las espiras contiguas separadas por la forma de cartón, la capacidad parásita entre los hilos resulta notablemente disminuida, lo cual mejora aún más sus características generales.
Las siguientes imágenes muestran el paso a paso de la construcción de las formas de las bobinas, y la disposición de una de las laterales respecto a la fija central.*

 Las primeras piezas cortadas en cartulina de 1 mm. Las formas individuales son para bobinas denominadas en "Fondo de Cesta", muy planas y de baja capacidad parásita







La parte central fija con su soporte en forma de doble "L", y una de las partes variables, sostenida con la mano para observar su colocación






*
El devanado se efectuará con hilo esmaltado de 0,2 mm. que hemos aprovechado del solenoide de un viejo contactor eléctrico estropeado. Para la bobina principal fija devanaremos 120 espiras con tomas intermedias a 50, 70 y 90. El motivo de hacer esto es que al ser una bobina experimental no sabemos muy bien cual será el punto de resonancia para explorar la Onda Media. De todas maneras, como esta página se ha escrito con posterioridad a haber acabado el montaje, puedo adelantar que el bobinado correcto es de 70 espiras, así que si alguien quiere repetir esta experiencia, le bastará con este único devanado.
*

Devanando a mano la bobina central con hilo de 0,2 mm, en la que de forma experimental  he realizado tomas a 50, 70, 90 y 120 espiras, aunque el valor correcto será el de 70 espiras







Una vez acabada la bobina central colocaremos los ejes de mando en las laterales, en este caso realizados con cable eléctrico rígido de 2,5 mm.







*Los contactos terminales serán muy fáciles de hacer. Para ello, con un Dremel y broca de 1 mm realizaremos los agujeros necesarios en la base de cartón de las bobinas, a dos milímetros del borde. Después pasaremos cuatro o cinco vueltas de nuestro hilo de 0,2 a través de dicho agujero, formado un pequeño anillo, y seguidamente calentaremos el hilo con el soldador y aportando un poco de estaño, para que se funda el aislante y todos los hilo queden soldados entre ellos, formando un anillo sólido donde más tarde uniremos los cables de entrada-salida.En las dos próximas imágenes vemos donde van pegados los ejes de cable de cobre y las dos bobinas laterales ya devanadas. Tomando también los resultados de la experiencia acabada, podemos decir que la bobina de antena será de 40 espiras, con tomas a 10, 20 y 30. Mientras que la de realimentación bastará que sea sólo de 10 espiras.En la segunda de las imágenes veremos además el sistema de sujeción de los ejes y los anillos-contactos de conexión a la bobina que hemos realizado antes.*

Las dos bobinas laterales ya están acabadas, la de antena de 40 espiras con tomas a 10, 20 y 30. Y la de realimentación de sólo 10 espiras. Los ejes irán peqados con Araldit







Detalle del sistema de sujeción de los ejes de las bobinas laterales. Los dos trozos de aislante de 1 cm, actuando como casquillos de fricción, se pegarán con Araldit a los soportes "F" de cartulina







*En este punto ya hemos montado las bobinas laterales y probamos su movimiento. Antes habremos pasado los dos trozos de aislante de 1 cm. a través de los taladros de 4 mm. de los soportes verticales y los habremos pegado con Araldit. En estas imágenes se ve además un soporte metálico que me ha servido para ajustar la fuerza necesaria para moverlas, pero realmente no es necesario, ya que si van demasiado sueltas bastará con arrollar un pequeño trozo de cable rígido alrededor del casquillo de fricción y apretarlo un poco con unas alicates.Al mover las bobinas laterales, aún sin estar conectadas a ningún circuito, observamos algo que resulta evidente, que al acercarse ya alejarse de la bobina fija vertical, tanto por la distancia como por el cambio de ángulo, su acoplo variará entre amplios márgenes, que es lo que pretendemos conseguir.*

Ajuste individual de las bobinas laterales. La posición vertical de ambas corresponde a la de máximo acoplo












  El montaje del Receptor Regenerativo de un transistor

*Una vez acabada la bobina y seleccionados los componentes discretos necesarios, ya podemos pensar en como distribuirlos sobre el panel, lo cual en este caso no resulta demasiado complicado, utilizando 9 puntos de conexión removibles y 3 fijos. Además de esto, utilizaremos 4 clips y 2 muelles adicionales para fijar la base de la bobina al tablero N-ieP.*

Plano de montaje del radio-receptor Regenerativo de un transistor, para Onda media







*El montaje apenas dura diez minutos. Comprobaremos que no nos hemos equivocado en nada y antes de darle al interruptor  primeramente soldaremos el cable de entrada a la bobina de antena en la toma de 20 espiras. Después conectaremos la propia antena exterior y la toma de tierra y ajustaremos la bobina de antena en una posición bastante vertical, como a un centímetro de la bobina fija, mientras que la de realimentación, situada a la derecha, la dejaremos bastante más abierta, más o menos a unos 45 grados de inclinación.Ahora vamos a darle al interruptor e iremos cerrando lentamente la bobina de realimentación hasta el punto en que comencemos a oír un soplido a través de los auriculares. En caso de que esto no ocurra, será que hemos conectado dicha bobina en fase invertida, lo cual podremos solucionar con sólo intercambiar los cables que van desde ella al resto de circuito.Pues bien, ya estamos escuchando el soplido que nos indica que existe realimentación. Ahora separamos algo la bobina hasta una posición intermedia entre la actual y la que se pierde toda la señal, y vamos girando lentamente el mando del condensador de sintonía hasta que escuchemos algo que nos recuerde el sonido de una emisora, que puede sonar o flojo o distorsionado, o también con un silbido musical superpuesto que varía de tono al cambiar la sintonía.*

Montaje del receptor Regenerativo de un transistor







*Lo siguiente será reajustar la realimentación para obtener una audición lo más fuerte posible pero correcta y sin distorsión. Durante este proceso tal vez será necesario ir compensando con el mando de sintonía para mantener la emisora centrada. La cual también cambiará algo en posición si alteramos la bobina de antena.Sintonizar correctamente este tipo de receptores no es fácil al principio, pero es como montar en bicicleta, un asunto de equilibrio, de ir jugando con pequeños cambios en los tres mandos, ya al poco ya no tendremos ningún problema. Observaremos que algunas estaciones, especialmente las situadas en un lado y otro del dial, se captan con más volumen en distintas posiciones de la bobina de antena, así como, dependiendo de la propia antena, también obtendremos mejores resultados probando en una u otra toma del bobinado. Por ejemplo, en mi caso, que tengo una antena de muy corta longitud y mal adaptada a la impedancia del cable de bajada, he observado que la toma de 30 espiras es la mejor, con la de 20 se oye algo más flojo, y con 40 no recibe prácticamente nada.   La selectividad de este receptor, esto es la discriminación de dos estaciones muy próximas, es excelente, mejor que en los anteriores receptores de tipo Reflex y de Sintonía Directa, a la vez, el consumo de batería de este montaje resulta casi insignificante, ya que apenas supera los 1,5 mA.*

Detalle del montaje con un transistor







*En resumen, es un receptor divertido que nos recuerda como sonaban y se manejaban las radios de principios de los años 20. Además hemos aprendido a construir una bonita bobina de estética "retro", que sin duda causará la admiración de nuestros amigos.*

===========================================


  El montaje del Receptor Regenerativo de dos transistores

*A igual que ya hicimos en el montaje del Receptor Reflex, aprovecharemos que tenemos nuestro "1 Transistor" funcionado, para añadirle un paso amplificador de baja frecuencia y poder escucharlo a través de los altavoces.

El paso adicional y la lista de materiales, salvo pequeños cambios en los valores de los componentes, será muy semejante al del Reflex. Veámoslo a continuación.*

Circuito del receptor Regenerativo de dos transistores para escucha por altavoz







Lista de materiales para este montaje:

 1 Bobina triple en "alas de mariposa" (según indicaciones)
 1 Transistor BF-198 NPN
 1 Transistor BC-547
 1 Resistencia de 470 K
 2 Resistencias de 47 K
 1 Resistencia de 470 Ohms
 1 Resistencia de 220 Ohms 
 2 Condensadores de 50 pF 
 4 Condensadores de 10 nF
 1 Condensador de 330 uF
 1 Condensador de 1000 uF
 1 Condensador variable de 300 pF (fijo en panel)
 1 Potenciómetro 10 K Lin (fijo en panel)
 2 Altavoces de 62 Ohms (fijos en panel)

*En la distribución de componentes también nos guiaremos más o menos por el montaje Reflex. En este caso deberemos utilizar 15 contactos removibles, 11 fijos y los 4 con 2 muelles para la sujeción de la bobina.*

Plano de montaje del radio-receptor Regenerativo de dos transistores, para Onda media







El montaje real del receptor puede verse en las dos siguientes imágenes, tanto de vista general como en detalle.

Montaje del receptor Regenerativo de dos transistores







Detalle del montaje con dos transistores







*No nos extenderemos más sobre este nuevo montaje con dos transistores, puesto que se maneja exactamente igual que el de un transistor, y siempre que tengamos una antena y una toma de tierra de calidad, dará un volumen aceptable en los altavoces, aunque al trabajar la etapa de salida en clase "A", el consumo de corriente será considerablemente mayor, rondando los 30 mA.A continuación muestro un corto vídeo de la prueba que realicé del Regenerativo de un transistor.

Prueba de funcionamiento de nuestro sencillo receptor Regenerativo, en la versión de un transistor y escucha por auriculares (aunque para el vídeo se ha utilizado un amplificador externo auxiliar)
*




**

...Hasta el siguiente montaje...*


----------



## dmc (Feb 3, 2013)

anilandro, lo mínimo que puedo hacer es felicitarte por tu esfuerzo y creatividad. Hace un tiempo atrás encontré, mientras estaba web..iando por la red, en la pagina de snap kits 5 series de proyectos similares a los que presentas, con unos 750 experimentos análogos/digitales + otros para pc con una muy buena presentación ya sea de los kits como de la información necesaria para hacerlos. Por lo que me quede pensando (en su momento) que pena que no este al alcance de cualquiera (ya sea por un tema monetario,o como en nuestro caso, tecnológico) por lo que me pongo a tu disposición para tratar de colabarar en lo que necesites, para llevar a buen puerto tu proyecto


----------



## anilandro (Feb 3, 2013)

Hola DMC, gracias por tus palabras. Sobre los Snaps Kits, veo que es otro de los muchos sistemas de montaje rápido de circuitos didácticos, pero la ventaja del sistema de montaje que utilizaba Philips a finales de los años 60 y que he copiado en el N-ieP, es la sencillez, ya que no necesita que los componentes sean especiales ni que estén montados en bases de forma determinada, y tanto el tablero de montaje como los clips y muelles de enganche es algo que podemos hacernos nosotros mismos con un taladro, un soldador, unas alicates y un poco de dedicación.

Por otra parte, mi idea es que tenga un fin eminentemente didáctico, y que por tanto quienes quieran repetir el sistema manejen y conozcan los componentes individuales, del tipo clásico, resistencias, condensadores, transistores, etc, y que no se necesiten lupas para verlos, como sucede con los SMD. Los circuitos, por otra parte, serán principalmente analógicos, como la electrónica que yo aprendí hace cuarenta años y en la que he trabajado hasta hace poco, y salvo casos excepcionales no habrá módulos digitales ni elementos montados que acaben siendo una especie de "caja negra" para quien los maneja, y que ignora que hay en el interior y como funciona, sino que si se necesita algo que haga una cierta cosa, será necesario construirlo sobre el tablero.

Además, los circuitos no pueden ser muy complejos, porque entonces ya solamente los entenderían los que no necesitan aprender electrónica porque ya saben. Otra cosa es que este tipo de componentes pueden obtenerse con relativa facilidad reciclando viejas placas de aparatos de radio, televisores o monitores de ordenador, que ahora se están sustituyendo por modernos sistema digitales y van a parar a los contenedores de basura. Es decir, un sistema fácil y barato para quien tenga interés en llevarlo a cabo.

Sobre los circuitos, tengo una lista de unos 50 y tantos, aunque no sé la velocidad a la que voy a montarlos, ya que esto llevará probablemente varios años y tengo otros proyectos que también me interesan. En esa lista hay un poco de todo, incluyendo algunos montajes electromecánicos de la época pre-electrónica, como por ejemplo un transmisor a chispas y un receptor a Cohesor de Branly, como los equipos Marconi de Telegrafía Sin Hilos de 1905.

En fin, sería estupendo que más gente se sumara a la idea, de esta forma cada uno podría hacer sus propios desarrollos, y siempre sería más divertido y avanzaríamos más.

Un saludo.



===================================================================
===================================================================

*MONTAJES DIDÁCTICOS CON EL N-ieP*

*DOS RECEPTORES SUPERHETERODINOS PARA ONDA MEDIA* 

Entre los genios que permitieron la popularización de la radio figura por derecho propio el ingeniero estadounidense Edwin Howard Amstrong, que ya siendo estudiante ideó el circuito Regenerativo, que permitía escuchar estaciones lejanas con una sola válvula de radio. Poco después inventaba el Superregenerativo, también muy sencillo y especial para ondas cortas, y con el tiempo fue el padre de la modulación en frecuencia (FM), que mejoraba la calidad del sonido al rechazar los ruidos parásitos... Pero sin duda, de todas sus realizaciones, la más importante fue el llamado Superheterodino, verdadero "Cum Laude" de los receptores de radio, y que en este caso vamos a construir.

================================================================

A muchas personas el nombre de Superheterodino les puede resultar extrañísimo, y sin embargo, aún sin saberlo, la mayoría de ellas llevan la vida entera utilizando este tipo de receptores o aprovechando sus ventajas, porque las venerables radios de salón de nuestros padres y abuelos ya eran Superheterodinos, como también la parte receptora de los televisores, y los sintonizadores vía satélite, los Wi-Fi y los teléfonos móviles. Y a un nivel más profesional también los son algunas partes de los radioenlaces de voz y datos, de los radares y de la inmensa mayoría de los dispositivos que utilizan ondas electromagnéticas para comunicarse.

¿Pero que hace tan especial el Superheterodino? Pues sencillamente que su circuito soluciona de manera definitiva los principales problemas de la recepción, como son conseguir una muy alta sensibilidad para señales débiles, una excelente selectividad para separar las estaciones próximas y una buena calidad y estabilidad en la recuperación de las señales lanzadas al éter por un emisor. Por estos motivos, los superheterodinos se han impuesto en todos los campos en que se necesita asegurar el funcionamiento de las comunicaciones por radio, como en la radiodifusión comercial, en campos profesionales como la náutica, policía o bomberos, en la telefonía o en Internet, e incluso en las necesidades especiales y bastante exigentes técnicamente de las comunicaciones entre radioaficionados.

*Edwin H. Amstrong, en una conferencia pronunciada ante el Radio Club of America*







El sistema inventado por Amstrong se basa en mezclar dos señales, la procedente de la antena y la generada en el interior del receptor por un circuito denominado "Oscilador Local", la cual es algo distinta en frecuencia a la anterior. Por el efecto denominado "heterodino" el resultante de dicha mezcla son dos señales más; una de ellas la suma de las dos anteriores, y la otra su resta.

Para explicarlo mejor imaginemos que la señal de la frecuencia de recepción es de 1 Megahercio, es decir, 1.000 Kilohercios (Khz), mientras que el oscilador local es de 1.450 Khz. Las suma de ambas será de 1.000+1.450 = 2.450, mientras que la resta será 1.450-1.000 = 450 Khz. A la vez, estas señales resultantes serán en amplitud el producto de las dos señales originales, y ya que la señal de antena variará con la intensidad puntual de la estación que recibimos, sus sumas y restas también harán lo mismo.

Bien ¿Y ahora que hacemos con estas dos señales? Pues pasarlas a través de un filtro selector, que denominaremos de Frecuencia Intermedia (F.I.), que seleccionará una de ellas y eliminará la otra. Normalmente elegiremos seleccionar la más baja, en este caso de 450 Khz, y el motivo es que a estas frecuencias la selectividad o "ancho de banda" que el filtro dejará pasar es más "estrecha" en valores absolutos dados en kilohercios, es decir, con un receptor de este tipo podremos separar mucho mejor las emisoras próximas que en uno de Sintonía Directa o incluso que en un Regenerativo, sumando la ventaja sobre este último que el funcionamiento del Superheterodino añade a la señal recibida un ruido muy inferior.

*Diagrama de bloques de un receptor Superheterodino*







Naturalmente, un circuito capaz de realizar estas funciones será sensiblemente más complejo que otros tipos de receptores, pero dicha complicación sale a cuenta por el resultado que se consigue, de tal manera que, como ya hemos dicho con otras palabras, este tipo de circuitos han acabado representando el 99,9 % de todos los sistemas actuales de recepción.

*Radio Superheterodino de lámparas Adwater Kent de 1935, un excelente representante de esta época*







*Dos receptores Superheterodinos a transistores, un Sony Multibanda Earth-Orbiter, y un Sanyo de principios de los 60*







En esta ocasión nos decantaremos por un montaje Superheterodino clásico pero con algunas soluciones experimentales para simplificar partes no esenciales. Después de algunos bocetos he dado forma al siguiente circuito, en el cual podemos distinguir una serie de elementos:

*Circuito de nuestro receptor Superheterodino para Onda Media que montaremos con el N-ieP*







*1)* El transistor de entrada T1, situado más a la izquierda, del tipo BF-198, realiza tres funciones distintas:[/b]

*A)* Por una parte, a través de la bobina L2, de sólo ocho espiras, recoge la señal de antena de las emisoras que queremos recibir, y que ya han sido sintonizadas y seleccionadas por el filtro resonante que forma la bobina L1, los condensadores asociados y naturalmente el núcleo de ferrita, que con su notable permeabilidad, muy superior a la del hierro, consigue captar con muy bajas pérdidas el componente magnético de las ondas de radio, que traduce en corriente eléctricas de alta frecuencia y que acaban en L2.

*B)* La bobina L3 es parte principal del llamado Oscilador Local, una especie de pequeño emisor de radio cuya señal prácticamente no sale del circuito, y que está calculado de manera que siempre oscile a una frecuencia 450 Khz más alta que la que tengamos sintonizada en L1. El condensador variable CV, cuyas dos partes se mueven al unísono por estar montadas sobre el mismo eje, tienen una relación de valores que permite que dicha diferencia (450 Khz) se mantenga en todo el margen de sintonía.

*C)* A la vez, como ambas señales, la de antena y la del oscilador local circulan a través del mismo transistor, se mezclan (se heterodinan) creando dos frecuencias resultantes que son precisamente la suma y la resta de ambas. Y esta segunda, la resta de 450 Khz, es precisamente la que va al transformador de frecuencia intermedia Tr1, sintonizado a este valor, y que por tanto pasa esta señal al siguiente circuito y rechaza todas las demás que sean más altas o más bajas de este valor.

*2)* El transistor T2 de Frecuencia Intermedia es también del tipo BF-198, que utilizo normalmente para radiofrecuencia en los montajes, y está conectado en una configuración clásica de emisor común. Esta etapa se caracteriza por trabajar a una frecuencia fija de 450 Khz e independiente de la señal que estemos recibiendo, y su principal función es añadir más "selectividad" al receptor, es decir, mayor capacidad de discriminar una emisora de otra que esté muy próxima, lo cual se consigue mediante los dos transformadores de FI, el Tr1 y el Tr2, ambos sintonizados a 450 Khz.
En un superheterodino normal, esta selectividad se concreta en un cierto "Ancho de Banda", que suele ser de +/- 4 ó 5 Khz sobre la frecuencia central (es decir, de 8 a 10 Khz en total), lo cual permite separar bien las emisoras y a la vez reproducir la voz y la música con buena calidad. Un receptor de comunicaciones destinado solamente a recibir voz necesitaría +/- 3 Khz, si fuera para recibir modulación de Banda Lateral Unica (BLU) este valor quedaría reducido a 1,5 Khz y para recibir señales de Morse sin modulación, es decir, onda continua, podría ser incluso tan estrecha como de 0,1 Khz, aunque entonces esta parte del circuito ya sería mucho más compleja y además de filtros basados en bobinas y condensadores precisaría de resonadores de cuarzo que para un aficionado no son fáciles de conseguir.

*3)* A la salida de Tr2 y antes del potenciómetro de volumen de 10 K vemos el diodo detector de germanio, que rectifica la señal alterna de alta frecuencia. El condensador de 10 nF filtra la componente para recuperar la señal de modulación, es decir, la que contiene el sonido y la música.

*4)* La parte amplificadora de baja frecuencia (BF), llamada tabién AF por "audiofrecuencia", está formada por dos etapas en serie con transistores BC-547. El primero de ellos es el preamplificador y el segundo la etapa final que ataca los dos altavoces de media impedancia. Ambos transistores trabajan en Clase A, y en el final utilizamos el truco de limitar la corriente con una resistencia de 330 Ohms y desacoplarla luego para la señal de alterna con un condensador electrolítico, con lo cual conseguimos un volumen aceptable con un bajo consumo (20 mA), aunque sea a costa de añadir una pizca de distorsión.

*La lista de materiales para este montaje es la siguiente:*

 1 Bobina doble de 50 y 8 espiras, con núcleo de ferrita
 2 Transistores BF-198 NPN
 2 Transistores BC-547
 1 Diodo de Germanio OA95 - OA85
 2 Resistencias de 220 Ohms
 1 Resistencia de 330 Ohms
 2 Resistencias de 470 Ohms
 1 Resistencia de 2,7 K
 1 Resistencia de 1 K
 1 Resistencia de 10 K
 1 Resistencia de 22 K
 1 Resistencia de 47 K
 3 Resistencias de 100 K
 1 Resistencia de 470 K
 2 Condensadores de 50 pF 
 1 Condensador de 470 pF
 2 Condensadores de 560 pF
 4 Condensadores de 10 nF 
 3 Condensadores de 47 nF
 2 Condensadores de 1 uF
 3 Condensadores electrolíticos de 47 uF
 1 Condensador de 330 uF
 1 Condensador de 470 uF
 1 Condensador variable "Tandem" de 430+430 pF
 2 Condensadores "Trimers" de 15-35 pF 
 1 Potenciómetro 10 K Lin (fijo en panel)
 2 Altavoces de 62 Ohms (fijos en panel)
 1 Antena de ferrita cilíndrica de 1 x 16 cm.
 1 Bobina Oscilador Local de Lavis 767
 2 Transformadores de FI de Lavis 767

A igual que ocurre con el circuito teórico, el montaje real ocupa una mayor extensión sobre el tablero N-ieP. La disposición sigue en lo posible un esquema "lineal" de izquierda a derecha, para que sean visibles las distintas partes. Para ello utilizaremos 36 contactos clip/muelle removibles y 13 fijos. En cuanto a los componentes propios del tablero, solamente usaremos uno de los potenciómetros de 10 K para control de volumen y los dos altavoces de media impedancia, que en esta ocasión irán conectados en serie.

*Plano de montaje del radio-receptor Superheterodino de cuatro transistores, para Onda Media*







Pese a disponer de una idea del montaje, un circuito de estas características no puede abordarse al buen tun-tún, colocando los componentes y las conexiones, y esperando que salga andando a la primera, porque a diferencia de otros proyectos realizados hasta ahora con el N-ieP, el resultado final exige que varios módulos que funcionan bien por separado lo hagan también de forma coordinada. Especialmente las partes de radiofrecuencia como son el módulo de Frecuencia Intermedia y la etapa sintonizadora-osciladora-conversora.

En pocas palabras; en este caso es necesario ir por partes y no pasar a la siguiente antes de haber dejado lista la anterior. Comenzaremos por tanto montando el amplificador de baja frecuencia (BF), de dos transistores BC-547, uno de ellos trabajando como preamplificador, y el otro como paso de salida en clase A. Se podría argumentar que estos transistores son más bien "de señal" que no "de potencia", pero para conseguir un mínimo de 200 mW. con que atacar los altavoces, el BC-547 va sobrado y ni siquiera se calienta lo más mínimo mientras se mantenga a un volumen razonable.

Las dos siguientes imágenes muestran el amplificador de audio y la etapa de frecuencia intermedia, que se distingue por los dos filtros pasabanda, llamados también "transformadores de F.I.", en forma de pequeños cubos de aluminio con un tornillo de ajuste en la parte superior. Dicho tornillo sirve para variar la inductancia de la bobina interna, lo cual unido al condensador externo, que en este caso es de 560 pF, permite sintonizar el conjunto a una frecuencia alrededor de los 450 Khz.

Estos "transformadores" no son componentes que puedan improvisarse ni que puedan encontrarse en tiendas actuales de recambios, así que para conseguirlos la forma más fácil será a partir del reciclado de viejas placas. En este caso han salido de una radio Lavis 767 muy estropeada y con la caja rota que desguacé unas semanas antes de este montaje. De esta radio y de su circuito he aprovechado también los condensadores de 560 pF asociados a estos filtros y algunos elementos más que iremos viendo, aunque he de decir que no utilizo los "Transformadores de FI" tal como indica el esquema del Lavis, en donde van montados dos a dos y con acoplo capacitivo entre ambos, sino cada uno en solitario y usando solamente el acoplo inductivo interno entre el primario, que está sintonizado y es de media impedancia, y el secundario, que no está sintonizado y es de baja impedancia.

*Primeras fases del montaje, el amplificador de baja frecuencia, la detección y la etapa de Frecuencia Intermedia*







*Detalle de la etapa de Frecuencia intermedia, con los dos transformadores sintonizados y el transistor BF 198*






Una vez nos hemos asegurado que el conexionado del circuito es correcto y las polarizaciones están bien establecidas, ajustaremos nuestro generador de radiofrecuencia a 450 Khz y lo conectaremos la entrada del circuito de FI. Seguidamente daremos tensión al circuito y observando la señal con el osciloscopio, y con un pequeño destornillador (mejor si es especial de ajuste, con punta de material plástico para que el metal no efecte a la inductancia) iremos reajustando los núcleos de ambos transformadores para que la señal a la salida sea máxima, lo cual ocurrirá cuando los dos estén alineados entre ellos y a la frecuencia de 450 Khz.

La siguiente imagen muestra la pantalla del osciloscopio conectado a las salida de la etapa de FI, y puede verse perfectamente la radiofrecuencia amplificada, en este caso modulada al 60% por una señal sonora de 1000 Hz. En este caso, además, he comparado las señales de entrada y salida, y aplicando la fórmula:

*Ganancia de tensión en Decibelios (db) = 20 x Log (V2/V1)*

... Y siendo V2 la tensión de salida y V1 la de entrada he averiguado que con esta etapa obtengo una ganancia de 21 dB (unas 11,2 veces). Naturalmente, en caso que la de salida fuera menor que la de entrada, el resultado final no reflejaría una "ganancia" sino una "atenuación".

*Una vez alineadas las Frecuencias Intermedias a 450 Khz con el  generador de RF, comprobamos su ganancia con  una señal  modulada al 60%*







Aquí puede ocurrir que alguien intente este montaje sin disponer de Generador de Radiofrecuencia ni de Osciloscopio, lo cual puede complicar bastante el proceso. Pero incluso así hay maneras más directas de efectuar este ajuste, aunque tal vez no consigamos tan buenos resultados. Sea como fuere, para el ajuste deberemos utilizar algún tipo de señal de entrada, con lo cual será necesario tener algo de paciencia y esperar a tener montado el resto del circuito.

Bien, ahora nos tocará montar la parte más compleja, formada por el circuito de antena, el oscilador local y parte mezcladora:

El circuito de antena estará formado por la antena de ferrita y la bobina que también hemos obtenido del desguace del Lavis (aunque podríamos utilizar el del anterior montaje Reflex, con una bobina doble de 50 + 8 espiras) y un condensador variable de 300 pF que conectaremos sobre el tablero como si fuera un componente más.

A este respecto, vamos a decir que los Superheterodinos básicos de recepción de Onda Media y Corta llevan un condensador variable doble (llamado "tandem"), en que el mismo eje mueve ambas partes a la vez, y el motivo es que para sintonizar las emisoras necesitaremos ir variando al unísono dos elementos distintos: la frecuencia de sintonía de antena y la frecuencia del oscilador local, pero como la segunda es superior en 450 Khz a la primera, las dos partes del condensador no puede ser eléctricamente iguales, porque aún modificando la bobina osciladora, esta relación no se mantendría Por este motivo, en los antiguos catálogos de radio se ofrecían también valores asimétricos de por ejemplo 400 + 200 pF o similares. Pero como esto complicaba la fabricación y la estandarización de modelos, la mayoría de las veces se construían iguales y luego se utilizaba un condensador fijo (llamado "padder") en serie con la parte variable del oscilador local, para conseguir que su capacidad máxima efectiva fuera casi la mitad de la de antena.

De momento nosotros no vamos a plantearnos este problema y para las primeras pruebas utilizaremos dos condensadores variables distintos; el que ya hemos citado de 300 pF que añadiremos con clips sobre el tablero N-ieP, y el propio integrado en el tablero y que ya hemos utilizado en otros montajes.

Tanto el circuito como la disposición de elementos de esta etapa ya se han visto en sus gráficos correspondientes. Entonces los montaremos como se ve en la siguiente imagen, observando los elementos que más destacan, como son la antena de ferrita, el condensador variable que hemos añadido y la bobina del oscilador local.

*Detalle del primer montaje de la etapa osciladora-mezcladora, con la bobina de ferrita y utilizando dos condensadores variables para facilitar el ajuste*







La bobina del Oscilador Local también la he obtenido del desguace del Lavis. Está dividida entre un primario sintonizado, con tres conexiones de salida (masa, punto caliente y salida de señal de baja impedancia) y un secundario de realimentación con dos conexiones que lo intercalan entre la salida del transistor y el primer transformador de F.I. Para poderla manejar esta bobina con más comodidad sin que se rompan los delgados hilos de Litz, la he fijado sobre un pequeño cuadrado de circuito impreso, de donde parten después los hilos de conexión al resto del N-ieP.

*Bobina del Oscilador Local aprovechada del Lavis 767, su montaje e identificación de los terminales respecto al circuito*







Al acabar de montar el circuito procederemos a su ajuste siguiendo esta secuencia:

*1)* Al darle al interruptor de alimentación, la primera cosa de que debemos cercionarnos es del consumo total. Para ello intercalaremos un miliamperímetro en el puente superior, el situado cerca del interruptor, y comprobar que no sube de los 35-40 mA. Realizo la prueba y veo que el consumo está en 32 mA, lo cual es más que correcto.

*2)* Seguidamente comprobaremos que el oscilador local está trabajando. Para ello acercaremos una radio de transistores común a nuestro montaje, y la sintonizaremos en Onda Media sobre los 1.300 Khz. Después colocaremos el mando del condensador variable de nuestro Oscilador Local en el extremo bajo, de menor frecuencia, y comenzaremos a girarlo lentamente hacia el tope alto de la banda. En algún momento hemos de escuchar en la radio el paso de la onda portadora. Si llegamos al final de la banda y no hemos oído nada, podemos afirmar que no oscila. Esto será normalmente un problema de conexionado, así que intercambiaremos las dos conexiones del secundario de realimentación y volveremos a hacer la prueba.

*3)* Ahora aumentamos hasta el tope el potenciómetro de volumen, colocamos el mando del condensador en del Oscilador Local en la zona media y comenzamos a mover el condensador variable de sintonía de antena hasta que notemos algún pequeño aumento de ruido.
Sobre esto debemos decir que si tenemos los transformadores de Frecuencia Internedia totalmente desalineados entre ellos, será muy difícil que oigamos nada, pero si hemos obtenido los transformadores de un aparato que más o menos funcionaba, y sobre todo si los núcleos de ajuste aparecen con su cera de sellado intacta, debemos suponer que están bien ajustados, probablemente no a 450 Khz, sino a 455 Khz, valor más frecuente en los aparatos de transistores y que nunca he entendido el porqué de su elección. Pues bien, no importa demasiado si están unos Kilohercios más arriba o más abajo, ya que lo determinante es su alineación.

*4)* En todo caso, por poca cosa que oigamos, como una estación en forma muy débil o un aumento del ruido de fondo, ya nos podría servir para alinear los transformadores de FI, dejaremos el primero como está y con nuestro destornillador de ajuste iremos girando muy lentamente el núcleo del segundo hasta conseguir la máxima intensidad.

*5)* Ahora probemos de sintonizar alguna emisora, moviendo el condensador del Oscilador Local y a la vez reajustando con el de sintonía de antena. Recorramos la banda de Onda media de un extremo a otro, comprobando que siempre podemos encontrar el punto de máxima intensidad de la señal actuando sobre le de sintonía.


Si hemos hemos obtenido los resultados anteriores ya podemos decir que tenemos un receptor Superheterodino funcionando, aunque está claro que tener que ir moviendo dos mandos para buscar las emisoras no es lo ideal. Aquí es donde deberemos encontrar un condensador variable doble que podamos utilizar.

Al principio de construir el tablero N-ieP, monté uno doble, pero al ser un material aprovechado que tenía guardado en cajas desde hacía más ce 40 años, resultó que no estaba en condiciones, hacía mucho ruido la girarlo y hasta en una zona se comunicaba las placas entre sí, lo cual indicaba que la lámina aislante de plástico estaba rota.
Lo desmonté y después de luchar con las pinzas y la lupa durante un par de horas, de dos malos, conseguí hacer uno bueno. Así que el condensador que tengo fijo en el tablero ahora es de más capacidad pero ya no es un "tandem" que pueda utilizar en este caso. Entonces, ya que para este montaje he echado mano de algunos elementos de radiofrecuencia rescatados de la placa del viejo Lavis, también puedo usar el excelente "tandem" de dieléctrico de aire que equipaba.  

*Condensador "tandem" de 430+430 pF de dieléctrico de aire, aprovechado de un viejo transistor Lavis 767, y algunos elementos soldados a sus soportes*







En la imagen anterior se ven además dos pequeños condensadores variables de ajuste tipo "trimer", de 15-35 pF (también del Lavis), que he soldado directamente a los terminales del principal, y que servirán para conseguir una buena concordancia antena-oscilador al variar la sintonía.
En este caso, las dos partes de este condensador son iguales, con una capacidad que según el esquema del Lavis es de 410+410 pF, pero que medidas con un capacímetro dan 430+430. Por tanto, la parte destinada al Oscilador Local deberá tener un condensador fijo en serie para reducir su capacidad total. Veo en el esquema que el valor de este "padder" es de 560 pF. que también he soldado al condensador variable principal     

Tras una hora de pruebas el receptor ha quedado listo. En realidad, conseguir la concordancia ha resultado más fácil de lo que me temía. El proceso de ajuste ha sido el siguiente:

*1)* Con los dos "trimers" a mitad de su capacidad y el condensador variable a la máxima, desplazo la bobina de antena sobre la ferrita para encontrar el punto en que el ruido de fondo sea máximo.

*2)* Voy abriendo lentamente el condensador variable hasta sintonizar una emisora, reajusto la bobina de antena

*3)* Abro casi todo el condensador variable, sintonizando una emisora fuerte. Reajusto el "trimer" de antena (el situado más a la derecha) para conseguir el mayor volumen.

*4)* Recorremos de nuevo toda la banda, comprobando que de forma razonable se mantiene el mejor ajuste de antena.

Estos componentes y valores son procedentes del Lavis, y por tanto también deberían funcionar aquí sin problemas, y sin embargo el circuito que he utilizado no es exactamente igual ni tampoco lo es la base de montaje respecto a su circuito impreso original, con lo cual su comportamiento final puede variar en un margen bastante amplio. Si con estos sencillos pasos no podemos conseguir un buen ajuste de antena en toda la gama, el truco está en variar ligeramente el ajuste del núcleo de la bobina osciladora, y repetir el proceso. Normalmente notaremos un aumento o disminución de la concordancia, los cual nos dará la pista del sentido correcto que hemos de dar al ajuste.

Sin duda, tal como me ocurrió a mí, tras unas cuantas repeticiones se va a conseguir un buen resultado.

*Montaje definitivo del Superheterodino de cuatro transistores, ya equipado con el condensador variable en tandem de 430+430 pF*







Tras este ajuste ya podemos darnos por satisfechos. El receptor Superheterodino N-ieP tiene la mejor sensibilidad y selectividad de todos cuanto he hecho hasta ahora. Durante el día capta muy bien unas diez emisoras lejanas (en mi ciudad no hay locales), que aumentan a más de cuarenta en la noche. La estabilidad de frecuencia también es muy buena, permaneciendo en el mismo punto durante horas sin necesidad de reajustar el mando de sintonía, y el consumo y la distorsión se mantienen muy bajos, y el volumen de audio es suficiente para una habitación mediana. 

*Etapa osciladora-mezcladora. Observar los dos condensadores "trimer" de ajuste soldados en el lateral del condensador variable principal*







En resumen, creo que ha sido un montaje muy interesante para aprender los fundamentos de este tipo de receptores y a la vez practicar con ajustes de frecuencia que no habíamos tenido oportunidad de realizar en los montajes anteriores.

Para acabar, veamos una corta filmación del funcionamiento del Superheterodino:

*Prueba de funcionamiento de nuestro receptor Superheterodino, en la versión de cuatro transistores y escucha por altavoz*







 ======================================================

*El receptor Superheterodino-Reflex de dos transistores*

En el montaje anterior hemos construido lo que podemos llamar un Superheterodino clásico, pero aprovechando una parte del mismo y modificando ligeramente otra he pensado que bien podía realizar la experiencia de "reducción" de este excelente circuito. En concreto la idea es cambiar el sistema de escucha de los altavoces por los auriculares de alta impedancia, lo que según mis previsiones permitiría bajar el número de transistores a dos.

A partir de aquí podemos elegir el sistema sencillo, que consiste en prescindir de cualquier amplificación de audio y conectar los auriculares a la salida del diodo detector, o bien modificar la etapa de frecuencia intermedia convirtiéndola en "Reflex", con lo cual, sin añadir transistores, ganamos una etapa adicional de amplificación de audio.

En las primeras pruebas he cambiado el segundo transformador de Frecuencia Intermedia por un choque de radiofrecuencia, como muestra el circuito A de la imagen siguiente, pero los resultados no han sido satisfactorios. El circuito funcionaba pero con demasiada distorsión y sin apenas ganancia. La polarización era además muy crítica y apenas dejaba margen dinámico hasta que una emisora un poco fuerte saturaba la salida o que además aparecía una molesta oscilación parásita.

El circuito B en cambio es fruto de la siguiente reflexión: el choque de radiofrecuencia presenta una alta impedancia para todas las señales de alta frecuencia, lo cual sin duda favorece la inestabilidad, pero a diferencia de un Reflex normal, aquí sólo tenemos una única señal, que es la de 450 Khz procedente de la etapa mezcladora, y por tanto nos basta impedir que ésta alcance los auriculares antes de haber sido detectada, filtrada y nuevamente amplificada. Para esta función lo ideal es utilizar precisamente el segundo transformador de Frecuencia Intermedia, que al estar ajustado a esta frecuencia, presentará un freno al paso de la misma pero dejará pasar sin problemas la audiofrecuencia detectada anteriormente.

La idea surge efecto, y nada más conectar el transformador de FI aumenta notablemente la ganancia y la estabilidad.

*Tres disposiciones distintas ensayadas en el circuito Reflex, siendo la C la finalmente adoptada*







La tercera opción C, que dejo como definitiva, mejora aún más el comportamiento. Ya que al conectar el diodo detector al secundario del transformador, se adaptan mejor las impedancias y crece por tanto la ganancia y la selectividad.
Al final, el circuito de este experimento Superheterodino-Reflex queda como muestra el siguiente diagrama.

*Circuito del receptor Superheterodino-Reflex de dos transistores con escucha con auricular*







Observamos como la primera etapa es idéntica que en el Superheterodino de cuatro transistores, pero la etapa de FI ha sido modificada para el fin que pretendemos. Para empezar, la polarización no es fija, sino que puede ajustarse mediante un potenciómetro de 10 K. El motivo es que he podido comprobar el estrecho margen de funcionamiento que tiene esta etapa trabajando a la vez en radio y en audiofrecuencia, siendo especialmente sensible a la saturación por señales fuertes. Por otra parte, este potenciómetro sirve a su vez como control de ganancia-volumen, lo cual siempre es interesante en el caso de recibir emisoras locales.
Con esta disposición, el punto bajo del secundario del transformador de FI necesita desacoplar la señal de radiofrecuencia hacia masa, lo cual efectuamos con un condensador de 100 nF, que servirá además como filtro de la radiofrecuencia rectificada por el diodo detector.

El procedimiento "Reflex", que ya hemos explicado en otras ocasiones pero que ahora vamos a repetir, es el siguiente:

*1)* La señal de radiofrecuencia de 450 Khz procedente de la etapa mezcladora entra a través por la base del transistor T2 y aparece amplificada en su colector,

*2)* aquí se encuentra con dos posible caminos, el transformador de F.I, que no puede atravesar por presentar una alta impedancia a esa frecuencia, entonces se desvía hacia el condensador de 2,2 nF y el diodo detector de germanio OA95, que al dejar pasar sólo las semiondas positivas obtiene una continua pulsante

*3)* Esta continua pulsante es filtrada por el condensador de 100 nF, recuperando por tanto la señal de modulación de audio, es decir, la voz y la música. Dicha señal atraviesa sin problemas el secundario del transformador F.I. de entrada y es conducida a la base del transistor T2.

*4)* La audiofrecuencia aparece amplificada en el colector de T2, y ahora, como es de baja frecuencia, ya no puede atravesar con facilidad el condensador de 2,2 nF, pero en cambio sí puede hacerlo sin problemas a través del transformador de F.I, que para las bajas frecuencias representa una baja impedancia, alcanzando los auriculares en donde es traducida en sonido audible.

*Lista de materiales para este montaje:*

 1 Bobina doble de 50 y 8 espiras, con núcleo de ferrita
 2 Transistores BF-198 NPN
 1 Diodo de Germanio OA95 - OA85
 1 Resistencia de 2,7 K
 1 Resistencia de 1 K
 1 Resistencia de 22 K
 1 Resistencia de 33 K
 1 Resistencia de 100 K
 1 Condensador de 470 pF
 2 Condensadores de 560 pF
 2 Condensadores de 2,2 nF
 4 Condensadores de 10 nF 
 1 Condensador de 47 nF
 1 Condensador de 100 nF
 1 Condensador electrolítico de 47 uF
 1 Condensador variable "Tandem" de 430+430 pF
 2 Condensadores "Trimers" de 15-35 pF 
 1 Potenciómetro 10 K Lin (fijo en panel)
 1 Antena de ferrita cilíndrica de 1 x 16 cm.
 1 Bobina Oscilador Local de Lavis 767
 2 Transformadores de FI de Lavis 767
 1 Auriculares de alta impedancia (4.000 Ohms)


A igual que el circuito, el plano de montaje es idéntico en la parte sintonizadora-osciladora-mezcladora y cambia un poco en la etapa de Frecuencia Intermedia. En cuanto a la parte amplificadora de baja frecuencia ha sido totalmente retirada. En esta ocasión utilizamos 29 puntos de conexión removibles y 5 fijos, y ningún elemento propio del N-ieP, ya que el único potenciómetro se añadirá sobre el tablero con los habituales clips.

*Plano de montaje del radio-receptor Regenerativo de dos transistores, para Onda media*







En las siguientes imágenes puede verse el montaje real de este circuito, con los cambios que podemos observar en la etapa de F.I. Los auriculares de alta impedancia, como es habitual, están conectados con simples pinzas de cocodrilo. En cuanto al consumo no alcanza los 3 mA.

*Montaje del receptor Superheterodino-Reflex de dos transistores*







*Detalle de la etapa FI-Detectora-Reflex en versión C*







Y sobre este tema no hay demasiado más que decir. El mando de ganancia-volumen responde bien y el funcionamiento en recepción es correcto, comparable a un Reflex de igual número de transistores pero con mucha más selectividad.


...Hasta el siguiente montaje...


----------



## dmc (Feb 3, 2013)

Listo, anilandro, me pondré en la tarea de hacer un tablero similar al tuyo, y tratar de alcanzarte, ya que me sacaste algo de ventaja  . Hoy comencé por ver el tipo de circuitos con los que me gustaría comenzar. Quiero agradecer tu invitación abierta a todos los del Foro de participar en esta tarea que es tan cara (en lo afectivo) y personal, por lo que el reto de estar a tu altura (por la pedagogía) de tus presentaciones, es más que interesante.


----------



## rash (Feb 4, 2013)

Vamos a ver, esto no es un aporte al foro, esto es una obra de arte con todos sus matices, debería destacarse y colocarse dentro de los aportes selectos, de calidad, con finalidad educativa y profesional.
No puede pasar por alto tan grandioso aporte, el cual de grandeza a cualquier web que lo contenga y por ahora forosdeelectronica es la afortunada.
Es usted un auténtico maestro de la electrónica.
Me quedé impresionado, mis más sincera admiración.

Muchas gracias.

Rash


----------



## anilandro (Feb 4, 2013)

Gracias por vuestras palabras, amigos, ya que el interés de esta serie de trabajos y del proyecto que los reúne (el N-ieP) es conseguir que aquellas personas que se sienten atraídas por la electrónica pero no se deciden a dar el paso de ponerse a experimentar, vean lo fácil que puede ser, y que al menos en los inicios no es necesario ser un experto en cálculos y componentes exóticos, ni dedicar una fortuna a conseguir materiales caros o disponer de un taller bien surtido de herramientas e instrumentos.

Yo recuerdo mis comienzos en esta materia (hace ya de esto más de 40 años) y lo difícil que era encontrar explicaciones al nivel de entonces, por eso mismo pongo énfasis en la documentación de los montajes, pese a que en darle forma suelo tardar tres o cuatro veces más tiempo que en los propios montajes ...y si eso le sirve a alguien, pues ya me doy por satisfecho.

Estos mensajes son adaptaciones al foro de los temas que normalmente publico en mi web, y que comparto sin limitación mientras no se utilicen para fines comerciales. Por lo tanto insisto en que sería perfecto que otros compañeros se sumaran a la idea, porque a buen seguro entre todos conseguiríamos en poco tiempo un buen bagaje de ideas, circuitos y experiencias, que a más de divertidas, pueden guiar a los más jóvenes hacia esta bonita profesión.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2013)

Ni me lo cuentes , creo que yo tenía 8 años cuando me regalaron ese juego , la diferencia de otros juegos es justamente que se manipula componentes reales y cables , como vos lo dijiste , no es lo mismo que enchufar cajitas transparentes con el componente dentro (ambar con mosquito)

¡ Te Felicito !


----------



## anilandro (Feb 5, 2013)

Gracias por tus palabras, DOSMETROS.

Muy acertada la comparación de ciertos juegos electrónicos con el "mosquito metido en ámbar". Realmente nunca me gustaron este tipo de juegos, y si alguien prefiere enchufar módulos porque le da pereza realizar un montaje más clásico, es que en realidad no le gusta la electrónica. El realizar un cableado, aunque sea sin soldaduras, te hace memorizar el circuito, y cuando lo memorizas y estudias un poco los componentes y sus características, llegas a entenderlo. De ahí pasas a realizar modificaciones, y muy pronto ya no necesitas los manuales que vienen en el juego para montar tus propios circuitos. 

Yo comencé en la electrónica con 14 años desguazando viejos receptores a válvulas, pero muy pronto me regalaron el Ingeniero Electrónico Philips, y entonces dediqué las lámparas a emisores y receptores de onda corta, y el resto de montajes los realizaba con transistores.

...Después me fui a estudiar esta materia y así he estado trabajando en electrónica, especialmente en vídeo y sonido, durante treinta años. 

Ahora, hace ya 10 que me dedico a algo a medio camino entre la electrónica de control y la programación de microcontroladores PLC's, y la verdad es que echo a faltar mi electrónica analógica de siempre. Tal vez por esto comencé con la idea del N-ieP.

De momento llevo hechos 6 montajes de esta serie, aunque algunos de ellos son dobles, y tengo en mente una cincuentena más, en que hay un poco de todo. Por ejemplo, con el Superheterodino aparcaré de momento el tema de los receptores de radio, y estoy pensando en montar algunos circuitos de detectores de metales. Así que tal vez la semana próxima ya tenga algo nuevo para publicar.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## anilandro (Feb 20, 2013)

*MONTAJES DIDÁCTICOS CON EL N-ieP*

*DETECTOR DE METALES DE FRECUENCIA DE BATIDO * 

En 1929 un americano apellidado Fisher presentó la patente de un dispositivo llamado M-Scope, capaz de detectar  metales enterrados, que inmediatamente fue adoptado por multitud de prospectores de oro en lavaderos, buscatesoros en antiguas ruinas, historiadores en viejos campos de batalla y hasta militares que querían conjurar el peligro de las invisibles minas terrestres. Del primitivo dispositivo de Fisher nacieron multitud de detectores de metales adaptados para distintas necesidades, de la tecnología de lámparas se pasó a los transistores y a los circuitos integrados. Actualmente existen detectores de metales para todos lo usos, con sofisticados principios de funcionamiento que hace pocos años no podían ni imaginarse en dispositivos de precio moderado, pero a nivel de aficionado sigue siendo posible construir circuitos de prestaciones aceptables y muy pocos componentes, como el que en este caso montaremos con el N-ieP.

Los detectores electrónicos de metales pueden ser de muchos tipos distintos, desde los clásicos denominados "de Frecuencia de Batido", "de Puente de Inducción" o "Transmisor-Receptor", hasta los más modernos de "Cambio de Fase", "Inducción de Pulsos" o "Magnetómetros de Protones", pero en el tablero de montaje N-ieP, de finalidad eminentemente didáctica, estaremos limitados a los primeros tipos, como en este caso que vamos a proceder a la construcción del tipo más popular; el de Frecuencia de Batido.

Este tipo de detector se basa en el funcionamiento de dos osciladores de radiofrecuencia, uno de ellos fijo y de frecuencia lo más estable posible, y el otro capaz de cambiar este valor ante la presencia de un metal. El efecto de variación se produce por el efecto del metal sobre la llamada "bobina exploradora", que normalmente forma parte del circuito oscilante L-C, y cuyo valor de inductancia cambia debido a las propiedades magnéticas del metal y a las pérdidas por corrientes de Foucault que el campo magnético alterno de alta frecuencia crea en su superficie.

El oscilador variable se ajusta a una frecuencia muy próxima al fijo, normalmente uno o dos kilohercios por encima o por debajo, y de ambos se extrae una parte de señal que es conducida a un módulo denominado "mezclador", el cual producirá el heterodinaje de las señales, es decir, su suma (de frecuencia mucho más elevada y que se descarta), y su resta, que será precisamente una audiofrecuencia de 1 ó 2 Khz, que a su vez se traducirá en un tono de sonido en los auriculares.

En estas condiciones, cuando un metal se aproxime a la bobina exploradora, producirá una variación de la frecuencia de su oscilador de exploración, y por tanto una alteración del tono audible.

*Diagrama de bloques de un detector de Frecuencia de Batido*







El procedimiento de manejo de un detector de este tipo es ir "barriendo" el suelo con la bobina exploradora por delante de nosotros, con oscilaciones regulares y procurando conservar la misma distancia con el terreno. En estas condiciones, cuando la bobina pase cerca de un metal se producirá una alteración momentánea del tono que hemos descrito, indicándonos su presencia. 

*Detector de Frecuencia de Batido a lámparas de principios de los 50*







*Detector a transistores de mediados de los 60*







*Construyendo nuestro primer detector de metales*

Siguiendo con nuestra filosofía de sencillez en los circuitos, y tras haber efectuado algunas pruebas, especialmente en el procedimiento de mezcla de señales, he dado forma la siguiente circuito:

*Esquema del detector de metales de Frecuencia de Batido, de sólo dos transistores*







Este sencillo circuito está formado por dos módulos casi iguales en forma pero claramente diferenciados en situación. Dichos módulos son los dos osciladores, el de exploración a la izquierda y el fijo de referencia a la derecha. En cuanto al "mezclador" y al "amplificador de baja frecuencia" que figuraban en el diagrama de bloques, aquí se han integrado de forma muy sencilla en el resto, ya que el mezclador está constituido por un condensador y una resistencia ajustable, y el amplificador de baja frecuencia simplemente no es necesario, ya que el volumen proporcionado finalmente es suficiente para mover las membranas de unos auriculares de alta impedancia. Ampliemos por partes estas cuestiones:

1) El circuito oscilador de exploración está situado a la izquierda del esquema, y está formado por la bobina exploradora L1 y los condensadores C1, C2 y CV. El motivo de utilizar tres condensadores de capacidad variable es facilitar el ajuste del punto de batido.
A) El condensador C2, es de ajuste del tipo "trimer", y está en serie con el condensador variable principal (CV). Su misión es actuar como ""padder", es decir, reducir la capacidad máxima de CV para que el ajuste de frecuencia externo no sea demasiado crítico y se tenga un buen recorrido de ajuste.
B) Como de esta manera el valor conjunto de C2 y CV será normalmente inferior al necesario para sintonizar la bobina a la frecuencia correcta, dispondremos de otro condensador "trimer", el C1, que permitirá centrar nuestro mando de ajuste externo a la posición central, y que deberá coincidir más o menos cuando ambos osciladores estén en sintonía.
C) La bobina exploradora es de núcleo de aire y está construida sobre un núcleo de cartulina dura de 12 cm. de diámetro. Su inductancia rondará los 500 uH, estará devanada con 30 espiras de hilo de 0,4 mm. La toma de realimentación para mantener la oscilación se efectuará en la 5ª espira a partir del punto de masa.

2) El oscilador de referencia mantiene una disposición muy semejante al anterior. Ambos son del tipo Hartley realimentados inductivamente. En este caso, la bobina es uno de los transformadores de Frecuencia Intermedia aprovechados del desguace de una vieja radio Lavis a transistores. El condensador de sintonía es del tipo fijo de 320 pF, lo cual establece una frecuencia aproximada de unos 600 Khz.

3) Ya tenemos los dos osciladores funcionando a frecuencias muy semejantes, centradas alrededor de los 600 Khz y con una diferencia entre ambas de un par de Kilohercios. Para mezclarlas tomamos una pequeña parte de la señal del colector de T1 a través del condensador de 2,2 nF y la entramos en el punto central del potenciómetro de ajuste de 100 K, que actúa a su vez como resistencia de polarización del transistor T2.

Variando el punto de ajuste hacia la base conseguiremos que una mayor proporción de la señal del oscilador variable "module" la oscilación del fijo, con lo cual ambas señales aparecerán mezcladas en el colector de T2. Entonces, si en un cierto momento la diferencia de frecuencia de los dos osciladores es de 1 Khz, obtendremos una señal de audio correspondiente a esta frecuencia, que como ya hemos dicho al principio de la página, se convertirá en sonido en los auriculares.

En un circuito de estas características deberemos buscar la máxima estabilidad, lo cual no será fácil por las altas frecuencias de funcionamiento y el montaje abierto sobre el tablero N-ieP, no obstante siempre ayudaremos un poco estabilizando la tensión de alimentación, lo cual se consigue con el diodo zener de 9,2 volts y la resistencia de 220 Ohms, en serie con la entrada de alimentación.

La lista de componentes para este montaje es corta y de materiales fáciles de conseguir:

*Lista de materiales para este montaje:*

 2 Transistores BF-198 NPN
 1 Diodo Zener de 9,2 Volts 1 w.
 1 Resistencia de 220 Ohms
 1 Resistencia de 4,7 K
 1  Resistencias de 100 K
 2 Condensadores de 47 pF
 1 Condensador de 100 pF
 1 Condensador de 220 pF
 3 Condensadores de 2,2 nF
 3 Condensadores de 2,2 nF
 1 Condensador de 10 nF
 1 Condensador electrolítico de 47 uF
 1 Condensador variable de 300 pF (fijo en tableroi)
 2 Condensadores "Trimer" de 20-100 pF 
 1 Potenciómetro de ajuste de 100 K
 1 Bobina 30 esp. 12,5 cm. hilo 0,4 mm, toma 5ª esp.
 1 Transformador de FI de Lavis 767




*Fabricando la bobina de exploración*

La bobina de exploración para este detector de metales experimental es bastante sencilla de construir:

1) Para ello utilizaremos cartulina dura de 1 mm, de la que cortaremos dos anillos con diámetro interno de 12 cm y externo de 15.
2) Seguidamente cortamos una tira de 0,7 cm de ancho por 37,7 cm de longitud, aunque al superar la longitud máxima de la cartulina, deberemos hacerlo en dos trozos y pegarlos posteriormente entre sí.
3) Doblaremos la tira en forma circular, siguiendo la circunferencia interna de 12 cm, y la pegaremos con Imedio justo en el extremo de la misma.
4) Pegaremos el segundo disco sobre la tira de cartulina, ahora formando un círculo de 12 cm, con lo cual quedará lista la forma básica de la bobina.
5) Para fabricar la base de la bobina cortaremos tres rectángulos de 5,5 x 7 cm, que pegaremos entre sí para conseguir un grosor de 3 mm. Este rectángulo constituirá la parte vertical del soporte.
6) La parte horizontal de la base estará hecha con tres rectángulos de 5,5 x 6 cm, pegados entre sí.
7) La unión de la parte horizontal con la vertical se efectuará con un pegamento más fuerte que el Imedio, como es el Araldit rápido, de tipo epoxi. El conjunto formará una "T" invertida, cuya unión reforzaremos a ambos lados con sendos trozos más de cartulina, de 5,5 x 3 cm. que habremos doblado por la mitad, formando un perfil en ángulo recto.
8) Ahora pegaremos la "T" invertida que forma la base a la forma de la bobina, y reforzaremos en lo posible la unión con un rectángulo de 5,5 x 4,5 cm, que doblaremos en forma de "U" invertida.

*Anillos de cartulina de 12-15 cm de diámetro que forman los laterales de la bobina exploradora*







*La forma de la bobina ya acabada, pero aún sin el bobinado de hilo de cobre correspondiente*







Para el devanado utilizaremos hilo esmaltado de 0,4 mm, del que devanaremos 30 espiras, con toma intermedia a 5 espiras del inicio del punto de masa. En la bobina que yo he construido se ven más tomas intermedias, en concreto a 10, 15 y 20 espiras, lo cual ha sido necesario para llevar a cabo las primeras pruebas con un circuito nuevo y experimental, pero dichos añadidos no son necesarios en la versión definitiva.

*El bobinado de 30 espiras de hilo de 0,4 mm ya está acabado, con una toma a 5 espiras del extremo de masa*







*Vista del bobinado, realizado en doble capa y con el mismo hilo doblado y estañado como puntos terminales*







Lo siguiente será añadir a la bobina una pantalla electrostática de Faraday, paso necesario para evitar el efecto de capacidad que sin duda presentará esta bobina. En un detector de metales real este efecto se manifestaría principalmente con la proximidad al suelo, lo cual daría lugar a un gran desplazamiento de frecuencia que podría incluso salirse de la escala de ajuste. En nuestro caso no tenemos "suelo", pero sí puede afectar por ejemplo la proximidad de la mano.

Para fabricar la pantalla de Faraday arrollaremos una serie de espiras de forma toroidal alrededor de la bobina principal, separadas entre sí unos 3 mm. Seguidamente pegaremos este nuevo bobinado a la forma de cartón con Imedio, y cuando éste haya endurecido, con la punta de unas tijeras iremos cortando cada una de las espiras por el centro de la "U" de la bobina principal. Y para finalizar doblaremos hacia adentro los extremos cortados del cable, que también fijaremos interiormente con Imedio.

De esta manera las espiras toroidales habrán quedado cortadas, y eso es importante que sea así, puesto que en cualquier espira cerrada se producirían las llamadas "Corrientes de Foucauld" y causaría una pérdida en la oscilación de la bobina principal, disminuyendo su acción y por tanto la distancia de detección.

En la parte del pié de la bobina no habrá sido posible cerrar las espiras anteriormente, así que en esta zona los hilos de cobre ya se cortarán uno a uno y se pegarán en forma de "U" sobre la forma principal.

Para acabar la pantalla, todas las "semiespiras" deberán estar unidas con un conductor que las conecte a masa del circuito. Para ello, con un cúter rascaremos el esmalte de de dichas semiespiras por el interior del anillo de la bobina principal, y en este punto soldaremos un cable de cobre, procurando de igual forma que no se cree una espira cerrada. Este cable de unión lo prolongaremos hasta la base de la bobina, justo debajo del punto de conexión de masa, y con su extremo crearemos una nueva conexión. 

Para acabar con los blindajes, y como muestra la imagen siguiente de la derecha, construiremos cuatro soportes de cobre que permitan sujetar un blindaje de aluminio de 14 x 9 cm. a unos 5 cm. por encima del circuito del detector, puesto que el efecto de las capacidades externas también se manifestará en la cercanía de los componentes.

*El blindaje electrostático de Faraday, para el efecto de las capacidades externas*







*Blindaje preparado para el resto del circuito, un rectángulo de papel de aluminio de 14 x 9 cm, y los cuatro soportes-separadores de 5 cm.*








*El montaje físico sobre el N-ieP*

En cuanto al montaje físico, no plantea ningún problema, la bobina se fija sobre el tablero con dos clips-muelle. Todas las conexiones son bastante cortas y sólo hay que tener la precaución que la bobina ha de conectarse con hilo flexible de al menos 1,5 mm.

*Plano de montaje del detector de metales de Frecuencia de Batido, de dos transistores*







En la siguiente imagen se observa el circuito ya montado, aunque falta ajustarlo para que los dos osciladores estén a frecuencias próximas. Del panel N-ieP solamente se ha utilizado el condensador variable, que efectúa la función de ajuste de frecuencia del oscilador variable de exploración, y cuyo mando deberemos accionar para encontrar el punto de batido cero y el tono adecuado.

Observar que la capacidad de sintonía del oscilador fijo es de 320 pF, que se obtiene con un condensador de 100 pF en paralelo con uno de 220. Aunque de igual forma habría funcionado un sólo condensador de 330 pF, sólo que no disponía de este valor en el momento de montar el circuito.

*Vista general del montaje del detector de metales sobre le tablero N-ieP*







*Detalle del montaje, en que se aprecian los dos trimers del oscilador variable y los cuatro soportes verticales destinados a sostener el blindaje de papel de aluminio*







Para proceder al ajuste seguiremos los siguientes pasos:

1) Primeramente deberemos comprobar que ambos osciladores funcionan por separado, para ello, desconectaremos la resistencia de 4,7 K y el oscilador variable se detendrá, con lo cual, si hay señal deberá ser forzosamente de oscilador fijo. Acercaremos una radio al montaje, y la portadora deberá detectarse en una frecuencia comprendida entre 550 y 700 Khz.
Si la detectamos más arriba, aumentaremos capacidad de sintonía, por ejemplo hasta 370 ó 400 pF., y si está más baja (lo cual no podremos comprobar con nuestra radio), disminuiremos capacidad hasta los 220 pF

Naturalmente, si disponemos de un generador de señal y un osciloscopio, o de un frecuencímetro digital, el ajuste será mucho más fácil y exacto.

2) Ahora volveremos colocar la resistencia de 4,7 K en su lugar y desconectaremos uno de los bornes de los auriculares, consiguiendo que el oscilador fijo se detenga y arranque el variable. De los dos "trimers", ajustaremos el de la izquierda a la máxima capacidad (cuando las láminas fijas y las móviles coinciden), y el de la derecha a media capacidad. En cuanto al condensador variable, lo situaremos a medio recorrido.

Con nuestra radio buscaremos el punto en que se detecta la onda continua del oscilador, que deberá coincidir con el valor que encontramos antes del oscilador fijo. Si está más arriba, aumentaremos la capacidad del "trimer" de la derecha, y si está más abajo la disminuiremos.

3) Ahora conectaremos de nuevo los auriculares y ajustaremos la resistencia variable de 100 K a un punto medio del recorrido. Entonces, al mover el mando del condensador variable deberemos escuchar un tono de audio que va bajando hasta silenciarse, y luego vuelve a subir. Este sonido es consecuencia del batido o "resta de frecuencia" entre la señal de los dos osciladores.

4) En este momento, lo más normal es que el ajuste de este tono con el condensador variable sea bastante brusco. Para mejorarlo "expandiremos" dicho ajuste disminuyendo la capacidad del "trimer" de la derecha, y compensando con el de la izquierda para que el punto de batido cero (el silencio entre los dos tonos audibles) siga manteniéndose en el centro de la escala. Y cuando encontremos el punto correcto en que el ajuste sea cómodo, lo dejaremos tal como está.  

*Nuestro "detector de metales", con el blindaje de faraday sobre el circuito, ajustado y a punto de funcionar*







Una vez los dos osciladores están en línea ya podemos proceder a detectar nuestro primer "metal". La damos al interruptor y con el condensador variable buscamos el punto de batido cero, en que el sonido cesa. Ahora seguimos girando el mando del condensador hacia la derecha hasta que reaparece el tono, y lo estabilizamos sobre lo 1.000 Hercios. A partir de este instante, cualquier metal que acerquemos a la zona de influencia de la bobina se revelará como una alteración del tono. Dicho de otro modo, que en estos detectores lo importante no es el tono absoluto, sino su variación.

Existe la opción de ajustarlo en el punto del batido cero, en que el sonido cesa por completo y por tanto no nos molesta en los oídos durante la exploración, pero en esta situación los dos osciladores tienen normalmente un cierto grado de "enganche" mutuo, en que uno de ellos "tira" del otro y le obliga a seguir en su misma frecuencia, pese a que por valores del circuito LC, ésta sea algo distinta. El problema de este punto de ajuste es que el mismo "enganche" le resta sensibilidad, y que su capacidad de detección especialmente para objetos pequeños o muy profundos, se ve notablemente disminuida.

Así pues, después de ajustarlo al más sensible "batido sonoro", realizo algunas pruebas de detección. Una pila tipo RL20 se detecta perfectamente a 20 cm, distancia que aumenta a 25 con un pequeño vaso con monedas de 5 céntimos de euro, y llega hasta los 30 cm con un rectángulo de papel de aluminio de 7 x 13 cm.

*Una pila LR20 es detectada a 20 cm. de distancia de la bobina*







*...Y un vaso con algunas monedas pequeñas a 25 cm*







La sensibilidad de detección cambia bastante con el tipo de metal. Normalmente es buena para los ferromagnéticos y el aluminio, disminuyendo para el cobre, el estaño y aleaciones tipo bronce o latón. De igual forma, la intensidad de señal de detección depende mayormente de la superficie de la "cara frontal" del objeto metálico mucho más que de su masa total. Lo cual se explica por el fenómeno de conducción superficial de las corrientes inducidas.

Este efecto es más determinante para la altas frecuencias de exploración de los detectores de batido, pero sigue siendo válido para otros tipos que trabajan a frecuencia inferior, hasta el punto que en las curvas de sensibilidad que se suministran con los aparatos comerciales, se relaciona normalmente su alcance a la superficie de cuadros metálico de cobre de distintos tamaños y la profundidad a que ha sido detectados.

Otro fenómeno curioso es que no todos los metales dan el mismo sentido de respuesta, siendo normalmente contraria la de los ferromagnéticos a la del cobre, sus aleaciones y el aluminio, lo cual puede servir para efectuar una cierta discriminación.

*Mientras que un rectángulo de papel de aluminio de 7 x 13 cm se detecta a 30 cm*







Sobre el alcance de detección de un aparato de este tipo, depende de varios factores. Primeramente del diámetro de la bobina exploradora. Las bobinas grandes son adecuadas para localizar objetos grandes enterrados a bastante profundidad, y en cambio puede ser muy insensibles para objetos pequeños y cercanos, en cambio una bobina de poco diámetro como la que estamos usando en este caso, será adecuada para objetos pequeños y próximos, y en cambio será incapaz de detectar un camión a más de 1 metro. Otro elemento que define el alcance es la frecuencia de funcionamiento, ya que si ésta es alta, mayor será la variación ante un mismo metal, pero también lo será la inestabilidad y el efecto de las capacidades parásitas. Y el tercero sería el tipo de suelo, ya que los que contiene mucha humedad "apantallan" con eficacia las ondas de radio y pueden disminuir el alcance de manera radical, en cambio los suelos secos y arenosos serían los que permitirían una mayor profundidad de detección.

La prospección de una zona con este tipo de aparatos se efectúa realizando algunas marcas en el suelo que permitan recorrer toda la superficie sin repetir pasos ni dejarse olvidado ningún rincón. En la exploración se va andando lentamente y moviendo la bobina detectora de un lado a otro de forma cíclica, y procurando además mantener la misma distancia de 3 ó 4 cm. con el suelo, ya que pese a la pantalla electrostática, el "efecto suelo" puede dejarse sentir algo en las variaciones. 

En resumen, una vez más, un montaje basado en la sencillez, cumple con las expectativas, funciona de manera correcta y nos ha permitido estudiar uno de los principios utilizados en los detectores de metales.

Para acabar con esta página, sólo queda ver un corto vídeo del funcionamiento de este detector, ya tal vez animarnos a reproducirlo sobre un circuito impreso convencional, con una caja metálica que proteja los componentes y una bobina exploradora montada al final de una pértiga de PVC ...y después, ya podremos pasarnos por esa ensenada escondida entre acantilados, donde según la leyenda que nos contaba nuestro abuelo de pequeños, un famoso pirata enterró su tesoro...

*Prueba de funcionamiento de nuestro detector de metales de Frecuencia de Batido  de dos transistores*

http://www.youtube.com/embed/lzfenEAnyz4

  ...Hasta el siguiente montaje...


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 10, 2013)

Tuve la suerte  de  que llegara a mis manos esa  cajita magica con los componentes Philips, tenia 12 años, y  confirmo que mi pasión era la electrónica, buenos recuerdos, saludos a todos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 6, 2013)

Saludos cordiales carissimo Anilandro mirando tu poste yo imediatemiente  recordei del ieP que desafortunadamiente no pude ganar de mi padre. Quisas por se mui custoso en la epoca , eso se passou en meados da decada de 70 y yo tenia solo 9 anõs de edad.
Seria possible usteds subir el esquema original del receptor reflex y se no for pedir mucho el transmissor de AM.
Muchas gracias!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## sony (Abr 13, 2014)

gracias por los portes amigo que lastima que ya tienes mas de un año que no escribes en el foro saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 13, 2014)

sony dijo:


> gracias por los portes amigo que lastima que ya tienes mas de un año que no escribes en el foro saludos


Si , correcto estimado Sony , una lastima sin dudas alguna , ojala algun dia lo conpañero  anilandro vuelva aca y quizaz quite nuestras inquietaciones.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## danielwolf (May 9, 2014)

Este es mi primera participación en *forosdelectronica*, así que, sirva a modo de presentación. Me llamo Daniel, vivo en la patagonia argentina, tengo 58 años , 5 hijos y mi vida transcurrió siempre entre aprendizaje a fuerza de curiosidad e investigación y asombro por lo que siempre venía mas adelante.
Pasé por electrónica básica, audio, video, líneas de transmisión, comunicaciones HF e informática. Hay un gran camino recorrido y espero que bastante más por recorrer.

Estimado.... me he emocionado hasta casi casi las lágrimas.... y uno se pregunta, ¿dónde quedaron todas esas maravillosas cosas que nos encendían la imaginación y el ansia de saber más y aprender e inventar cosas diferentes a las que nos proponían?
No hablo solo de esta maravilla del ieP, sino cosas mas sencillas como el famoso "Cerebro mágico" que respondía nuestras preguntas con solo un par de pilas y dos puntas de pruebas, o el "Mecano" con el que hacíamos mediante piezas metálicas autos, molinos, aviones...y aprendíamos a usar poleas y manivelas?.
Pese a que hoy los niños disponen de computadoras y móviles -a los que están adictos- son pocas las veces que los padres los guían o ellos se dejan guiar para aprovechar toda la información disponible.
La inmediatez del resultado ha desplazado a la curiosa investigación, y eso mis queridos amigos y colegas, solo significan que se perderán un montón de cosas maravillosas en el inicio de sus vidas.
Cordial saludo a todos


----------



## anilandro (Nov 10, 2018)

Mi último mensaje en este hilo es de 2013, así que no fue ayer, pero nunca es tarde para continuarlo... así que un saludo a todos y especialmente a los compañeros que aquí comentaron mensajes y que entonces se quedaron sin respuesta, por lo cual añado una disculpa...

============================================================

En  el montaje anterior explicamos que existen bastantes sistemas distintos para detectar la presencia de metales enterrados o escondidos en muros, y que entre los primeros que aparecieron, en la década de 1930, figuran los de Frecuencia de Batido, los Transmisor-Receptor y los de Puente de Inducción. Aunque si analizamos esta clasificación de los sistemas considerados "clásicos", nos damos cuenta que es algo discutible. Porque los de primeros podrían englobarse en los más generales de Desplazamiento de Frecuencia, y los de Transmisión-Recepción no son más que la versión de alta frecuencia de los de Puente de Inducción. En este montaje abordaremos otro sencillo circuito de desplazamiento de frecuencia, en que la detección del cambio se efectúa por un procedimiento distinto al anterior...

En el anterior montaje vimos como los detectores de metales de Frecuencia de Batido utilizan dos osciladores uno fijo y otro variable conectado a la bobina exploradora. Ambos osciladores se ajustan para que la diferencia de frecuencias esté comprendida entre 0,5 y 1,5 Khz, de manera que la mezclar las señales se produzca como resultado del heterodinaje de las mismas un tono audible en los auriculares.
El funcionamiento en la detección también se explicó la decir que cuando la bobina exploradora se aproxima a un metal, su presencia modifica la inductancia de la bobina, con lo cual cambia la frecuencia del oscilador y por tanto el tono de audio que se escucha en los auriculares.

*Un aficionado en plena prospección, y un ejemplo de acabado final de un detector autoconstruido*







Este sistema funciona bien y permite construir detectores de sensibilidad media con circuitos de baja complejidad, sin embargo, siguiendo con el mismo sistema de cambio de frecuencia hay otros procedimientos incluso más simples que permiten detectar su variación, como por ejemplo disponer de un circuito sintonizado a una frecuencia próxima, y ajustar el oscilador variable un poco por encima o por debajo del punto de mejor sintonía, de forma que cualquier cambio en la frecuencia del oscilador variable se convierta en una alteración de la amplitud de la señal que sale del circuito sintonizado.

Respecto al sistema de frecuencia de batido, el de frecuencia sintonizada tiene la ventaja de ser más fácil de construir y también de funcionamiento más estable, ya que los osciladores y sus inevitables derivas se reducen a uno sólo. Además, la salida de señal ya no es de forma directa mediante un sonido constante que llega a molestar, sino normalmente por el desplazamiento de un aguja en un instrumento indicador. En la siguiente imagen puede verse el diagrama de bloques de un detector de metales de este tipo.

*Diagrama de bloques de un detector de Frecuencia Sintonizada*






Para detectar los cambios de frecuencia de forma fácil dispondremos de un elemento denominado "resonador o filtro cerámico", utilizado desde hace varias décadas en muchos aparatos electrónicos, como receptores de radio o mandos a distancia, para filtrar una señal de cierta frecuencia y desechar todas las demás. Podemos decir que estos resonadores son la versión económica de los cristales de cuarzo, y como éstos presentan efecto piezoeléctrico y están tallados a unas medidas determinadas que establecen de fábrica su frecuencia de funcionamiento.

*Diversos filtros cerámicos aprovechados de equipos desguazados*







Al utilizar filtros de este tipo debemos tener en cuenta que, especialmente con los de dos terminales, hay de dos tipos distintos, los que permiten el paso de la frecuencia nominal y los que se oponen a ella. Los primeros sueles conectarse en serie con la señal cuya frecuencia que quieren seleccionar, y los segundos en paralelo. Nosotros hemos utilizado este segundo tipo, rotulados normalmente con las siglas CSB. La frecuencia puede ser cualquiera en el rango del funcionamiento de nuestro oscilador variable, yo disponía de filtros de 456, 480 y 560 Khz, y he utilizado este último porque a mayor frecuencia mayor será la sensibilidad del detector.



*Abordando nuestro segundo detector de metales *

Una vez más, antes de montar nuestro circuito presentaremos su esquema y explicaremos un poco por encima su funcionamiento. Además, como ya es habitual en los montajes con el N-ieP, de poder elegir varias opciones, nos decantaremos por la más sencilla y fácil de realizar, siendo no obstante conscientes que se trata de circuitos experimentales de intencionalidad didáctica cuyas características no pueden compararse a por ejemplo un modelo comercial.

*Esquema del detector de metales de Frecuencia Sintonizada, de sólo dos transistores*







*1)* Nuestro circuito está compuesto por un típico oscilador tipo Hartley, realimentado inductivamente, cuya inductancia del circuito resonante LC constituye la propia bobina de exploración.

*2)* Una resistencia de 100 K toma una pequeña parte de la señal de la base del transistor T1, del tipo BF 198, y la conduce al resonador cerámico CSB de 560 Khz, el cual opondrá una alta impedancia a dicha frecuencia pero irá decayendo de forma rápida a ambos lados. La forma de campana de esta respuesta está reflejada en el pequeño recuadro de la parte alta-izquierda del diagrama.

*3)* De este misma curva podemos deducir que la señal de salida de este "filtro", dependerá de la frecuencia que tenga respecto al punto central de 560 Khz, siendo máxima a este valor y disminuyendo para valores superiores e inferiores. El punto central no es demasiado interesante como punto de ajuste, porque al aproximar un metal sólo podrá disminuir, lo cual no nos permitirá efectuar una discriminación del tipo de metal férrico/noférrico. Por otra parte, tampoco será el punto de máxima sensibilidad ya que la pendiente en este punto es moderada.

*4)* Siguiendo con el apartado anterior, diremos que el punto más adecuado será precisamente a medio camino de la rampa de subida o de bajada, ya que es donde presenta la máxima pendiente y también donde dispondremos de más trecho lineal entre el cero y el máximo. Si ajustamos el oscilador variable en la pendiente inferior, los metales férricos causarán una caída de la señal, mientras que los no férricos, como el cobre o el aluminio harán lo contrario.

*5)* Esta señal sigue siendo de radiofrecuencia (RF), de tal forma que para poder medirla necesitaremos rectificarla y filtrarla. Dicha señal es de suficiente amplitud, pero este punto es de alta impedancia, y si la tomamos directamente afectaríamos al factor de calidad del circuito resonante. Por este motivo utilizaremos un segundo transistor en configuración de colector común, de alta impedancia de entrada y baja de salida, con la cual atacaremos el circuito detector.

*6)* El detector/rectificador tiene la forma de un doblador de tensión, formado por dos condensadores de 47 nF y dos diodos de germanio OA95. La tensión continua de salida es medida de forma diferencial mediante un microamperímetro de 50 uA, el cual se mantiene en una configuración tipo "puente" mediante un divisor de tensión que permite ajustar su "punto cero". Este sistema tiene una sensibilidad 30 ó 40 veces mayor que un voltímetro normal con escala de por ejemplo 0-3 volts, y al poder desplazar la aguja a un punto intermedio, también podremos apreciar la discriminación según el metal.

La lista de componentes para este montaje es corta y de materiales fáciles de conseguir:

*Lista de materiales para este montaje:*

*2* Transistores BF-198 NPN
*1* Zener de 9,2 V
* 1* Filtro cerámico de 560 Khz
* 1* Resistencia de 100 Ohms
*2* Resistencias de 1K
*1* Resistencia de 10 K
*2  *Resistencias de 100 K
* 1  *Resistencia de 220 K
*1* Condensador de 47 pF
* 1* Condensador de 4,7 nF
*1* Condensador de 10 nF
*3 *Condensadores de 47 nF* 
1* Condensador electrolítico de 47 uF
*1* Condensador variable de 300 pF (fijo en tablero)
*1* Condensador "Trimer" de 20-100 pF
*1* Potenciómetro de 10 K
*1* Bobina 30 esp. 12,5 cm. hilo 0,4 mm, toma 5ª esp.


*Fabricando la bobina de exploración*

La bobina de exploración para este detector de metales experimental es la misma que utilizamos en el montaje anterior del "detector de Frecuencia de Batido", cuyo proceso de construcción vamos a repetir:

*1)* Para ello utilizaremos cartulina dura de 1 mm, de la que cortaremos dos anillos con diámetro interno de 12 cm y externo de 15.
*2)* Seguidamente cortamos una tira de 0,7 cm de ancho por 37,7 cm de longitud, aunque al superar la longitud máxima de la cartulina, deberemos hacerlo en dos trozos y pegarlos posteriormente entre sí.
*3)* Doblaremos la tira en forma circular, siguiendo la circunferencia interna de 12 cm, y la pegaremos con Imedio justo en el extremo de la misma.
*4)* Pegaremos el segundo disco sobre la tira de cartulina, ahora formando un círculo de 12 cm, con lo cual quedará lista la forma básica de la bobina.
*5)* Para fabricar la base de la bobina cortaremos tres rectángulos de 5,5 x 7 cm, que pegaremos entre sí para conseguir un grosor de 3 mm. Este rectángulo constituirá la parte vertical del soporte.
*6)* La parte horizontal de la base estará hecha con tres rectángulos de 5,5 x 6 cm, pegados entre sí.
*7)* La unión de la parte horizontal con la vertical se efectuará con un pegamento más fuerte que el Imedio, como es el Araldit rápido, de tipo epoxi. El conjunto formará una "T" invertida, cuya unión reforzaremos a ambos lados con sendos trozos más de cartulina, de 5,5 x 3 cm. que habremos doblado por la mitad, formando un perfil en ángulo recto.
*8)* Ahora pegaremos la "T" invertida que forma la base a la forma de la bobina, y reforzaremos en lo posible la unión con un rectángulo de 5,5 x 4,5 cm, que doblaremos en forma de "U" invertida.

*Anillos de cartulina de 12-15 cm de diámetro que forman los laterales de la bobina exploradora*







*La forma de la bobina ya acabada, pero aún sin el bobinado de hilo de cobre correspondiente*







Para el devanado utilizaremos hilo esmaltado de 0,4 mm, del que devanaremos 30 espiras, con toma intermedia a 5 espiras del inicio del punto de masa. En la bobina que yo he construido se ven más tomas intermedias, en concreto a 10, 15 y 20 espiras, lo cual ha sido necesario para llevar a cabo las primeras pruebas con un circuito nuevo y experimental, pero dichos añadidos no son necesarios en la versión definitiva.

*El bobinado de 30 espiras de hilo de 0,4 mm ya está acabado, con una toma a 5 espiras del extremo de masa*







*Vista del bobinado, realizado en doble capa y con el mismo hilo doblado y estañado como puntos terminales*







Lo siguiente será añadir a la bobina una *pantalla electrostática de Faraday*, paso necesario para evitar el efecto de capacidad que sin duda presentará esta bobina. En un detector de metales real este efecto se manifestaría principalmente con la proximidad al suelo, lo cual daría lugar a un gran desplazamiento de frecuencia que podría incluso salirse de la escala de ajuste. En nuestro caso no tenemos "suelo", pero sí puede afectar por ejemplo la proximidad de la mano.

Para fabricar la pantalla de Faraday arrollaremos una serie de espiras de forma toroidal alrededor de la bobina principal, separadas entre sí unos 3 mm. Seguidamente pegaremos este nuevo bobinado a la forma de cartón con Imedio, y cuando éste haya endurecido, con la punta de unas tijeras iremos cortando cada una de las espiras por el centro de la "U" de la bobina principal. Y para finalizar doblaremos hacia adentro los extremos cortados del cable, que también fijaremos interiormente con Imedio.

De esta manera las espiras toroidales habrán quedado cortadas, y eso es importante que sea así, puesto que en cualquier espira cerrada se producirían las llamadas "*Corrientes de Foucauld*" y causaría una pérdida en la oscilación de la bobina principal, disminuyendo su acción y por tanto la distancia de detección.

En la parte del pié de la bobina no habrá sido posible cerrar las espiras anteriormente, así que en esta zona los hilos de cobre ya se cortarán uno a uno y se pegarán en forma de "U" sobre la forma principal.

Para acabar la pantalla, todas las "semiespiras" deberán estar unidas con un conductor que las conecte a masa del circuito. Para ello, con un cúter rascaremos el esmalte de de dichas semiespiras por el interior del anillo de la bobina principal, y en este punto soldaremos un cable de cobre, procurando de igual forma que no se cree una espira cerrada. Este cable de unión lo prolongaremos hasta la base de la bobina, justo debajo del punto de conexión de masa, y con su extremo crearemos una nueva conexión.

Para acabar con los blindajes, y como muestra la imagen siguiente de la derecha, construiremos cuatro soportes de cobre que permitan sujetar un blindaje de aluminio de 14 x 9 cm. a unos 5 cm. por encima del circuito del detector, puesto que el efecto de las capacidades externas también se manifestará en la cercanía de los componentes.

*El blindaje electrostático de Faraday, para el efecto de las capacidades externas*

**


*Blindaje preparado para el resto del circuito, un rectángulo de papel de aluminio de 14 x 9 cm, y los cuatro soportes-separadores de 5 cm.*







*El montaje físico sobre el N-ieP*

Para el montaje físico seguiremos el mismo sistema utilizado hasta ahora, con el circuito extendido en forma horizontal de izquierda a derecha, con 24 puntos de conexión y los cables lo más cortos posible. Como microamperímetro utilizaremos un viejo pero excelente téster ICE-680E que compré de tercera o cuarta mano, aunque servirá cualquiera de 20.000 Ohms/Volt y con escala de 50 uA CC.

*Plano de montaje del detector de metales de Frecuencia de Batido, de dos transistores*






El montaje apenas ocupa una quinta parte del tablero N-ieP, y de él sólo utilizamos el condensador variable como elemento fijo. En la imagen siguiente podemos ver la distribución real de componentes y el téster que usamos como indicador.

*Vista general del montaje del detector de metales de Frecuencia Sintonizada  sobre el tablero N-ieP*







*Detalle del oscilador y del resonador cerámico de filtro*






Como en otros montajes de radiofrecuencia, para un funcionamiento estable será necesario disponer de un blindaje en forma de lámina de aluminio sostenida por cuatro soportes verticales.

*El montaje protegido por un blindaje de aluminio *







*Para proceder al ajuste seguiremos los siguientes pasos:*

*1)* Tras darle al interruptor general del circuito, primeramente deberemos comprobar que el oscilador está funcionado correctamente, para lo cual utilizaremos una simple radio de transistores que sintonizaremos en el extremo bajo de la Onda Media. Para comenzar ajustaremos el "trimer" de 100 pF a 1/2 de su capacidad, y después, al girar el mando del condensador variable del tablero, se deberá oír el soplido de la oscilación.

*2)* Giraremos el potenciómetro de ajuste de cero en sentido de las agujas de reloj hasta que el cursor esté en su extremo bajo y conectaremos el téster en posición de Volts x 10. Ahora, moviendo desde la izquierda la derecha el mando del condensador variable del tablero, deberemos ver que la aguja va subiendo hasta un punto (en de sintonía a 560 Khz) y vuelve a bajar. Retrocedemos y lo dejamos en el primer flanco de subida, en un valor 1/2 del máximo alcanzado anteriormente.

*3)* Ahora movemos el potenciómetro de ajuste hasta que la aguja marque cero, y seguidamente colocamos el téster en la escala de 50 uA CC. En este momento seguramente deberemos retocar el potenciómetro para desplazar la aguja aproximadamente a 1/2 del recorrido, con lo cual, al aproximar un metal no férrico deberá aumentar, mientras que con un metal férrico deberá disminuir.


*En resumen,* podemos decir que la sensibilidad de este circuito experimental es comparable al anterior de Frecuencia de Batido, y por este motivo en esta página no hay vídeo demostrativo de su funcionamiento. Aparte de esto y como era de prever, la estabilidad ha aumentado de forma considerable, aunque el oscilador tal vez muestra una cierta deriva con la temperatura que sin duda mejoraría de estar todo ello encerrado en una cajita protectora.


  ...Hasta el siguiente montaje...


----------



## anilandro (Dic 14, 2018)

*MONTAJES DIDÁCTICOS CON EL N-ieP*

*INTERFONO DE DOS PASOS A CONTRAFASE CON TRANSFORMADOR *

Uno de los montajes experimentales más clásicos en los 70 y los 80 era precisamente un interfono transistorizado. En el juego del Ingeniero Electrónico Philips, por ejemplo, se mostraba un circuito de tres pasos en serie y acoplo directo de los altavoces, pero en este caso, aprovechando los componentes reciclados, he optado por algo un poco más sofisticado, con sólo dos pasos, un preamplificador y una contrafase a transformador...

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

En cualquier circuito electrónico donde se busque un buen rendimiento, es imprescindible que las impedancias estén bien adaptadas, y esto obliga a veces a utilizar transformadores. En las radios a transistores de los 60, en que los semiconductores eran de germanio, era común que la etapa de salida de audio tuviera una configuración en contrafase a transformador, lo cual además de un bajo consumo en reposo permitía montar transistores del mismo tipo, evitando los complementarios, especialmente los NPN, que con este tipo de tecnología eran mucho menos comunes que los PNP.

Los transistores de silicio permitieron una mayor estabilidad térmica y mayores corrientes, lo cual es más compatible con bajas impedancias típicas de los altavoces, aunque fuera a costa de complicar el circuito. En nuestros montajes utilizamos silicio, pero como nos gustan las cosas "retro" y además disponemos de dos preciosos transformadores de audio tipo contrafase que obtuve del desguace de un viejo transistor Lavis, vamos a utilizarlos en este interfono.

El circuito a utilizar será bastante clásico, formado por un módulo *Base*, que contendrá la alimentación y la mayoría de los componentes, y otro *Remoto* que también podemos llamar "de secretaria", que actúa de forma pasiva.

A igual que en el resto de montajes, en este caso hemos buscado la sencillez, con configuraciones clásicas y componentes de fácil obtención por un aficionado a la electrónica. La idea, además de conseguir que sea didáctico, es que si alguien lo desea pueda construirlo de forma fija, en la caja adecuada, para ser usado como portero electrónico en una casa unifamiliar o entre jefe y secretaria en una oficina real.

*Esquema del interfono de dos pasos y tres transistores a contrafase (Push-Pull) con transformador*











La lista de componentes para este montaje es la siguiente:

*Lista de materiales para este montaje:*

*1* Transistor BC-547 NPN
*2* Transistores BD-135 NPN
*1* Resistencia de 10 Ohms
*1* Resistencia de 220 Ohms
*2* Resistencia de 470 Ohms
*1  *Resistencia de 2,2 K
* 1  *Resistencia de 33 K
* 1  *Resistencia de 47 K
* 1  *Resistencia de 220 K
*2* Condensadores de 10 nF
* 2* Condensadores de 25 uF  
*1* Condensador de 47 uF
*1 *Condensador de 470 uF*   1* Potenciómetro de ajuste de 10 K
*1* LED Verde
*1* LED Rojo intermitente
*1* Zumbador piezoeléctrico
*1* Transformador de audio "driver" para contrafase
*1* Transformador de audio de salida para contrafase
*2* Altavoces de 62 Ohms
*1* Interruptor de 1 circuito (Int)
*1* Conmutador de 2 circuitos, 2 posiciones (TALK)
*1* Conmutador de 1 circuito, dos posiciones (ON)
*1* Pulsador de 1 circuito
*4* metros de cable telefónico de 4 hilos 

Si analizamos un poco por encima el funcionamiento de un circuito semejante, podemos ver tres partes principales: el amplificador, el sistema de conmutación habla/escucha y el de llamada del Remoto.


*El amplificador*

El amplificador, como ya hemos dicho, tiene dos pasos amplificadores. El primero de ellos esta formado por el transistor T1 y sus componentes asociados. Dicho transistor está montado en configuración de colector común, con entrada a través del emisor, mientras la base está unida a masa a nivel de alterna. Esta configuración es especialmente adecuada para aceptar señales de baja impedancia, como las que puede dar un altavoz actuando como micrófono.

Desde esta etapa la señal amplificada pasa a la siguiente a través del primario de un transformador de audio. El secundario del mismo es un bobinado con toma central, la cual a nivel de corriente continua constituye la entrada de la polarización de los dos transistores finales, pero a nivel de señal de alterna está puesta a masa a través del condensador electrolítico de 25 uF. A ambos extremos de este bobinado aparece la misma señal procedente de la etapa anterior pero invertida en fase, es decir, cundo en un extremo la señal sube de valor, en el otro está bajando. Dichas señales son aplicadas a las bases de los respectivos transistores T2 y T3, lo cuales sólo amplificarán las semiondas positivas.

Dichas señales las podemos ver dibujadas en rojo sobre las líneas de los colectores, observando como están intercaladas en el tiempo. Las señales, en forma de corriente atacan el primario de otro transformador con toma media, construido casi como imagen especular del anterior. Este transformador acepta en cada uno de sus extremos una de las dos semiondas con las cuales reconstruye de nuevo la onda completa, que aparece en el secundario de salida.

*Funcionamiento del amplificador de dos etapas y tipos de señales que maneja en sus diferentes partes*






*El sistema de conmutación habla/escucha*

Este circuito de interfono tiene un sólo canal amplificador, lo cual determina que tanto en la Base como en el Remoto se podrá hablar o escuchar, pero no ambas cosas a la vez. Para efectuar dicho cambio será necesario un sistema conmutador, que llamaremos "TALK" que activado por una palanca tipo pulsador realice los siguientes cambios:

- Conmutador TALK suelto: altavoz como tal de la Base a *salida*, y altavoz como micro Remoto a *entrada*.
- Conmutador TALK pulsado: altavoz como micro de la Base a *entrada*, y altavoz como tal Remoto a *salida*.

*Funcionamiento del conmutador "TALK" de hablar/escuchar*






*El sistema de llamada remota *

Desde la Base se puede llamar al Remoto de viva voz, pero este último no dispone de tal posibilidad, por este motivo le hemos equipado con un pulsador (CALL) que activa en la Base dos componentes conectados en paralelo; un zumbador piezoeléctrico y un LED intermitente. Una resistencia de 470 Ohms limita la intensidad del diodo LED y sirve además para provocar una caída de tensión intermitente cuando éste funciona, alterando tanto la frecuencia como la amplitud del sonido que produce el zumbador, lo cual hace la señal reconocible.

*Circuito de llamada del Remoto a la Base mediante el pulsador "CALL" *






*Montando el circuito sobre el tablero Mini N-ieP*

Una vez acabada la descripción del circuito pasaremos al montaje, que en esta ocasión no vamos a efectuar sobre el tablero N-ieP, de 30 x 40 cm. ya conocido de anteriores ocasiones, sino sobre el Mini N-ieP de sólo 20 x 25 cm. que acabo de poner a punto. Las diferencias no son solamente de tamaño, sino que el MN-ieP dispone en su parte inferior de un blindaje que abarca toda su superficie, permitiendo además utilizar clips especiales para tomar puntos de masa en cualquiera de los agujeros libres, así como también unos clips mejorados para las tomas de masa o de alimentación en las líneas rotuladas respectivamente en negro o rojo.

*Clips especiales para establecer contacto. Los dos primeros para los puntos rotulados y los dos segundos de toma de masa en los agujeros centrales*






Otra diferencia es que el MN-ieP no tiene ningún componente fijo como altavoces, condensadores variables, potenciómetros o conmutadores, y hasta la alimentación a base de un pack de pilas es removible y puede instalarse de múltiples modos. Esto, naturalmente condiciona otra disposición final, pero a la vez creo que facilitará la construcción del sistema de montaje si alguien más se anima a repetirlo. Veamos con un nuevo diagrama como puede quedar este circuito:

*Diagrama de montaje del Interfono con amplificador a contrafase*







El montaje sobre este nuevo tablero es tan claro como en el anterior, tal vez incluso más, puesto que al ser de color blanco los componentes destacan muy bien sobre el fondo. Por otra parte he cambiado un poco los gráficos, dibujando un pequeño círculo rojo en los puntos de conexión, y si es una toma de masa, dicho círculo está insertado en otro verde de mayor diámetro.

Para preservar la integridad de los delgados hilos que salen de los transformadores, estos están montados sobre dos pequeños rectángulos de circuito impreso, que disponen de dos clips inferiores para poder ensartarse en sendos agujeros del tablero. Normalmente uno de los dos clips los uniremos a masa con una arandela especial, con lo cual el propio cuerpo del transformador quedará unido a masa, conexión que también está unida al clip superior central del lado que el bobinado no tiene toma media.

*Conexionado del módulo Remoto*







Una vez dispuestos los componentes, pasaremos al montaje real, con el cual no encontramos demasiados problemas. El portapilas enchufable tiene también el mismo sistema de unión al tablero que los transformadores, con el borne superior positivo que engancha en la pista de alimentación de la parte superior derecha y el inferior negativo, sobre la pista de masa periférica.

Para este montaje utilizamos 25 clips móviles de conexión, en cambio muelles serán algunos más, hasta alcanzar los 46, ya que necesitaremos 21 más para unir los elementos enchufables. También utilizaremos dos clips más adicionales y muelles cortos para unir entre sí las dos partes del módulo Remoto.

*Montaje final del Interfono sobre el MN-ieP, con el módulo Base a la izquierda y el Remoto a la derecha*






Observar que los conmutadores tipo tecla, pese a ser iguales y de 2 Circuitos - 2 Posiciones, el de la izquierda marcado como "ON" está conectado como 1 Circuito - 2 Posiciones, en cambio el de la derecha "TALK" aprovecha los dos circuitos.

En la imagen siguiente podemos con más detalle el amplificador de audio, con indicaciones para identificar los dos transformadores, los tres transistores y el sistema de ajuste de polarización de la etapa final.

*Detalle del amplificador de audio*






Una vez montado y comprobado que no tenemos errores, sólo faltará desconectar provisionalmente el cable que alimenta la etapa final de audio e insertar un miliamperímetro. Después daremos tensión mediante el interruptor superior y regularemos el potenciómetro de ajuste de 10 K para que la intensidad sea de 10-12 mA. Tras lo cual nuestro interfono quedará listo para funcionar.


*Módulo Base, detalle de los pulsadores ON y TALK, y del zumbador piezoeléctrico de llamada*







*Detalle del módulo Remoto, con el pulsador de llamada y altavoz-micrófono montado en su caja*







El manejo del interfono es de lo más sencillo:





*1)* Si activamos el interruptor de la parte superior-derecha del tablero, se enciende el LED doble indicador, de color verde, que simplemente nos dice que el interfono está trabajando.

*2)* Si nosotros, desde la Base, llamamos al Remoto, pulsaremos simultáneamente la tecla *ON* y la *TALK*, y hablaremos a una distancia más o menos de un palmo del micro-altavoz. Para escuchar la respuesta soltaremos la tecla *TALK*, manteniendo pulsada la ON hasta que haya acabado la conversación.

*3)* Si la secretaria quiere llamarnos desde el Remoto, pulsará el botón *CALL*, con lo cual activará un sonido de dos tonos intermitentes en nuestra Base, a la vez que parpadea el LED rojo. Ante este llamada, si estamos disponibles, contestaremos siguiendo el punto 2

*4)* A la vez, si deseamos escuchar los ruidos ambientes o conversaciones junto al módulo Remoto, no tenemos más que pulsar *ON* y escuchar. Teniendo en cuenta que en este caso el zumbador y el LED de llamada remota estarán desconectados. En caso de que deseáramos que se mantuviera la posibilidad de llamada remota mientras se está escuchando desde la Base, bastaría con añadir un diodo de usos generales (o puede ser incluso un rectificador 1N4007) entre los dos contactos laterales del conmutador de "*ON*", tal como se muestra en color rojo en la imagen siguiente.

*Diodo añadido (en rojo) para hacer permanente la posibilidad de llamada remota*






En cuanto a los materiales, ya dije que los transformadores del amplificador fueron aprovechados del desguace de un viejo transistor Lavis, y añado que los pulsadores tipo "tecla" son conmutadores de 2 circuitos 2 posiciones aprovechados de viejos teléfonos Domo de Telefónica, que a igual que todo el material que reciclo, estaban estropeados.

El volumen que obtenemos con los valores seleccionados será adecuado y suficientemente alto para un interfono, pero si deseamos que además sea regulable bastará sustituir la resistencia de 470 Ohms del emisor de T1 por un potenciómetro del mismo valor, y efectuar la conexión como muestra la imagen siguiente.

*Modificación para añadir un control de volumen*






El consumo del circuito es muy bajo. Con el interruptor superior activado es de sólo 2 mA, y podría ser de cero si retiramos los dos LED's verdes de indicación. Y durante el funcionamiento en ON es de unos 15 mA, subiendo a 20 en el momento en alguien habla en la Base o el Remoto.

Una vez acabado y ajustado, y pese al pequeño tamaño de los altavoces y la poca caja de resonancia en donde están montados, las pruebas de voz han resultado satisfactorias, con buena sensibilidad y calidad de audio, y total ausencia de zumbido de fondo, a lo cual sin duda ha contribuido el montaje sobre el Mini N-ieP, que dispone de blindaje de masa en toda la extensión del tablero. En realidad, la sensibilidad es tan buena que desde la Base puede escucharse incluso el débil tic-tac de un reloj de pared electrónico situado a varios metros del módulo remoto. Todo ello hace que el margen dinámico del circuito sea en general muy bueno, pudiendo reproducir sonidos altos casi sin distorsión.

Seguidamente, para dar por finalizado este tema, muestro un corto vídeo de demostración.




*Vídeo de demostración del funcionamiento de nuestro interfono*






Un saludo a todos  ...hasta el siguiente montaje...


----------



## GSXRK6 (Abr 21, 2022)

Solo puedo decir. Chapeau. Un gran y magnifico trabajo.


----------

